# Galliani a Montecarlo. Cena con Kondogbia. 18 Giugno 2015.



## admin (17 Giugno 2015)

Come riportato da Sky, Giovedì 18 Giugno Galliani volerà a Montecarlo ed andrà a cena con Kondogbia e con gli agenti del giocatore. L'obiettivo è strappare il sì al centrocampista che chiede circa 3 milioni di euro all'anno di ingaggio. Poi, Galliani andrà a trattare con il Monaco e proverà a chiedere uno sconto sui 35 milioni richiesti dalla società monegasca. 

Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/kondogbia...-e-arsenal-le-news-vt29185-28.html#post729154


----------



## Tic (17 Giugno 2015)

Giannino si è trasferito?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Giovedì 18 Giugno Galliani volerà a Montecarlo ed andrà a cena con Kondogbia e con gli agenti del giocatore. L'obiettivo è strappare il sì al centrocampista che chiede circa 3 milioni di euro all'anno di ingaggio. Poi, Galliani andrà a trattare con il Monaco e proverà a chiedere uno sconto sui 35 milioni richiesti dalla società monegasca.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> 
> Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/kondogbia...-e-arsenal-le-news-vt29185-28.html#post729154


In attesa di Ibra bisogna prendere gente di questo livello. Certo che 35 milioni sono tanti però...


----------



## alcyppa (17 Giugno 2015)

Possibile che debba sempre andare a mangiare questo qua?


----------



## Andre96 (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Giovedì 18 Giugno Galliani volerà a Montecarlo ed andrà a cena con Kondogbia e con gli agenti del giocatore. L'obiettivo è strappare il sì al centrocampista che chiede circa 3 milioni di euro all'anno di ingaggio. Poi, Galliani andrà a trattare con il Monaco e proverà a chiedere uno sconto sui 35 milioni richiesti dalla società monegasca.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> 
> ...



Domani SERA parla con Kondogbia quindi domani non chiude niente...fortuna che saltava il matrimonio di Abate per portare un giocatore...


----------



## Alberto (17 Giugno 2015)

Ma siamo sicuri che Galliani va in giro per l'Europa a comprare giocatori e non ristoranti?? questo mi sa che lavora per il gambero rosso!!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Giovedì 18 Giugno Galliani volerà a Montecarlo ed andrà a cena con Kondogbia e con gli agenti del giocatore. L'obiettivo è strappare il sì al centrocampista che chiede circa 3 milioni di euro all'anno di ingaggio. Poi, Galliani andrà a trattare con il Monaco e proverà a chiedere uno sconto sui 35 milioni richiesti dalla società monegasca.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> 
> ...



Sempre il solito. Cene cene e cene e niente di fatto

Ma sto si del giocatore non era già stato strappato???!!


----------



## ildemone85 (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Giovedì 18 Giugno Galliani volerà a Montecarlo ed andrà a cena con Kondogbia e con gli agenti del giocatore. L'obiettivo è strappare il sì al centrocampista che chiede circa 3 milioni di euro all'anno di ingaggio. Poi, Galliani andrà a trattare con il Monaco e proverà a chiedere uno sconto sui 35 milioni richiesti dalla società monegasca.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> 
> ...



sappiamo come finisce la giornata di domani, cena infinita, zero novità, poi qualche voce di trattativa difficile il venerdi, per poi avere il classico weekend di riflessione.


----------



## Heaven (17 Giugno 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Certo che 35 milioni sono tanti però...



I prezzi ormai sono questi..


----------



## wfiesso (17 Giugno 2015)

altro giro eno gastronomico, è così che si rifondano le squadre, gli altri non capiscono la genialità di Galliani


----------



## alcyppa (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Come riportato da Sky, Giovedì 18 Giugno Galliani volerà a Montecarlo ed andrà a cena con Kondogbia e con gli agenti del giocatore. L'obiettivo è strappare il sì al centrocampista che chiede circa 3 milioni di euro all'anno di ingaggio. Poi, Galliani andrà a trattare con il Monaco e proverà a chiedere uno sconto sui 35 milioni richiesti dalla società monegasca.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.*






ildemone85 ha scritto:


> sappiamo come finisce la giornata di domani, cena infinita, zero novità, poi qualche voce di trattativa difficile il venerdi, per poi avere il classico weekend di riflessione.



Ovviamente.
Dopo una snervante settimana fatta di pranzi e gitarelle a montecarlo ci vuole un weekend ristoratore.


----------



## wfiesso (17 Giugno 2015)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> sappiamo come finisce la giornata di domani, cena infinita, zero novità, poi qualche voce di trattativa difficile il venerdi, per poi avere il classico weekend di riflessione.



e risposta al massimo entro 48 ore, salvo poi rinviare fino al non saperne piu nulla


----------



## MissRossonera (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Giovedì 18 Giugno Galliani volerà a Montecarlo ed andrà a cena con Kondogbia e con gli agenti del giocatore. L'obiettivo è strappare il sì al centrocampista che chiede circa 3 milioni di euro all'anno di ingaggio. Poi, Galliani andrà a trattare con il Monaco e proverà a chiedere uno sconto sui 35 milioni richiesti dalla società monegasca.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> 
> ...



Salta il matrimonio ma una cena da scroccare la trova sempre! 
Che dire,speriamo che domani si gettino buone basi,sarebbe bello concludere qualche trattativa!


----------



## Jackson86 (17 Giugno 2015)

Domani altra cena e speriamo che entro il fine settimana si chiude. Ancora non vedo fatti ma solo parole. La stessa cosa di Jackson Martinez. Non se ne parla più. Iniziamo a concludere qualcosa.


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2015)

Galliani il gastronauta. 

Prossima tappa: Montecarlo.


----------



## Alberto (17 Giugno 2015)

Per curiosotà, quanto chiedono per Witsel? lo si potrebbe prendere come secondo cc insieme a Kondogbia?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Giugno 2015)

Con tutte ste cene, viaggi, hotel ci pagavamo tre Kondogbia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Giovedì 18 Giugno Galliani volerà a Montecarlo ed andrà a cena con Kondogbia e con gli agenti del giocatore. L'obiettivo è strappare il sì al centrocampista che chiede circa 3 milioni di euro all'anno di ingaggio. Poi, Galliani andrà a trattare con il Monaco e proverà a chiedere uno sconto sui 35 milioni richiesti dalla società monegasca.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> 
> ...



Importante il si del giocatore, ma poi vanno sborsati i soldi che ci vogliono.
Se no inizia un'altra telenovela.


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Giugno 2015)

Deve chiudere PER FORZA. Se non torna con il contratto firmato dopo due viaggi a Montecarlo non ha più scusanti, soprattutto ora che i soldi ci sono ed è affiancato dalla Doyen

Senza contare che soffiare due giocatori a quel perdente di Wenger aumenterebbe il mio lato godereccio


----------



## osvaldobusatti (17 Giugno 2015)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Possibile che debba sempre andare a mangiare questo qua?



Si sa che il condor è un uccello insaziabile...


----------



## Blu71 (17 Giugno 2015)

Una cosa è sicura: i viaggi di Galliani sono aumentati.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Giovedì 18 Giugno Galliani volerà a Montecarlo ed andrà a cena con Kondogbia e con gli agenti del giocatore. L'obiettivo è strappare il sì al centrocampista che chiede circa 3 milioni di euro all'anno di ingaggio. Poi, Galliani andrà a trattare con il Monaco e proverà a chiedere uno sconto sui 35 milioni richiesti dalla società monegasca.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> 
> ...



Ma non era già stato settimana scorsa a parlare coi dirigenti de Monaco?mamma che lunghe ste trattative....
forse alla pari con fabregas barca...dove anche noi eravamo in mezzo infatti...
Speriamo annunci qualcuno,colpa delle scorse annate stiamo diventando impazienti già a giugno...
Io chiedo solo una squadra pront per il raduno...sarebbe un sogno


----------



## il condor (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Giovedì 18 Giugno Galliani volerà a Montecarlo ed andrà a cena con Kondogbia e con gli agenti del giocatore. L'obiettivo è strappare il sì al centrocampista che chiede circa 3 milioni di euro all'anno di ingaggio. Poi, Galliani andrà a trattare con il Monaco e proverà a chiedere uno sconto sui 35 milioni richiesti dalla società monegasca.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> 
> ...



A cena fatti scattare anche le foto, poi Geoffrey non mi tradisce. Geoffrey ufficiale all'Inter. 
Condor vedi di prenderlo e al più presto.


----------



## rossonerodasempre (18 Giugno 2015)

Ho ottime sensazioni, il fondo doyen praticamente aiuterà il Milan all'acquisto del giocatore, Galliani va a Monaco per definire l'accordo, il giocatore è richiesto dall'allenatore e c'è l'occasione Doyen da sfruttare, non torna li' per fare solo una chiacchierata, domani vedrete..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Giugno 2015)

Dobbiamo chiudere. Bisogna.


----------



## Aron (18 Giugno 2015)

Strano.
Non era stato annullato il viaggio a Montecarlo? 
E poi Kondogbia non deve andare all'Arsenal?


----------



## dottor Totem (18 Giugno 2015)

Io la vedo dura. Il monaco vuole guadagnarci e venderlo a 35 è ancora poco secondo me, visto i prezzi che girano. Tenendo presente poi che il milan non ha più nulla ormai per stimolare giocatori così giovani e promettenti.


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2015)

La Gazzetta in edicola oggi: Kondogbia verso il Milan


----------



## Blu71 (18 Giugno 2015)

Lo prenderemo? Intanto:


----------



## Reblanck (18 Giugno 2015)

Il ragazzo ha un sacco di proposte e club interessati a lui e il Milan viene da anni bui..
Kondogbia ha solo 22 anni e un futuro brillante davanti a lui ed è normale che le cose si tirino per le lunghe!
Io ancora non mi fido della società(voglio vedere cosa combinano)ma siamo ancora al 18 giugno e non credo proprio che Galliani vada a trattare con il Monaco senza soldi come ha fatto con il Porto per J.Martinez.
In sostanza secondo me il vero problema non sono i soldi ma convincere il giocatore che abbiamo un progetto serio e ambizioso.
L'unica cosa che rimprovero a Galliani è quella che per ogni giocatore deve creare teatrini e avvertire sempre tutta la stampa,la deve fare finita,ovvero si deve stare zitto e portare a casa i campioni.


----------



## Aron (18 Giugno 2015)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Io la vedo dura. Il monaco vuole guadagnarci e venderlo a 35 è ancora poco secondo me, visto i prezzi che girano. Tenendo presente poi che il milan non ha più nulla ormai per stimolare giocatori così giovani e promettenti.



Facciamo una premessa: ciò che quasi tutti i giocatori considerano come fattore più importante nella scelta della squadra con cui giocare, è l'ingaggio. Come dimostrano i trasferimenti al PSG.
Alla pari, vi è il prestigio del campionato e il blasone del club.
Ci sono poi una serie di fattori secondari, che rivestono comunque la loro importanza: il corteggiamento di una società, la partecipazione alla Champions League, i piani di vittoria o di rilancio di un club, la città in cui si andrebbe a vivere, la passione dei tifosi ecc.

Considerando tutte queste cose, il Milan dà tutte le garanzie necessarie a Kondogbia, tranne la Champions. La Champions è state determinante nella scelta di Dybala, come affermato da Zamparini, il quale aveva ricevuto un'offerta migliore dal Milan.
Anche qui comunque, l'Arsenal è conosciuto in Inghilterra come l'Inter lo era negli anni '90 e nei primi anni 2000: una squadra che non vince mai. Infatti l'Arsenal deve quasi sempre strapagare i cartellini e riconoscere ingaggi altissimi ai giocatori: uno come Flamini prende quasi 5 milioni l'anno. Alexis Sanchez è forte, ma prende più di 9 milioni; David Silva prende meno.
E' più probabile che un giocatore vinca la Champions col Milan nei prossimi cinque anni, piuttosto che la vinca con l'Arsenal nei prossimi dieci. Stessa cosa il PSG.

Poi se domani arriva una telefonata al Monaco dal Real Madrid con un'offerta di 45 milioni al club e di 7 milioni al giocatore, Kondogbia andrebbe al Real Madrid e non potremmo farci nulla. 
E andrà proprio così: Kondogbia al Real, che a sua volta lo girerà all'Inter per farsi dare in cambio Kovacic.


----------



## Aron (18 Giugno 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa che rimprovero a Galliani è quella che per ogni giocatore deve creare teatrini e avvertire sempre tutta la stampa,la deve fare finita,ovvero si deve stare zitto e portare a casa i campioni.




Sappiamo che il Milan, qualunque trattativa faccia, ci aggiunge sempre molta mediaticità. Secondo me meglio così piuttosto che nulla. Se non ci sono voci si teme che la pentola sia vuota. Se le voci ci sono, e sono concrete, allora la pentola bolle. 
Nei forum dell'Inter c'è agitazione per il contrario, cioè quasi zero voci e quelle che ci sono sembrano vaporose.


----------



## Andre96 (18 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Facciamo una premessa: ciò che quasi tutti i giocatori considerano come fattore più importante nella scelta della squadra con cui giocare, è l'ingaggio. Come dimostrano i trasferimenti al PSG.
> Alla pari, vi è il prestigio del campionato e il blasone del club.
> Ci sono poi una serie di fattori secondari, che rivestono comunque la loro importanza: il corteggiamento di una società, la partecipazione alla Champions League, i piani di vittoria o di rilancio di un club, la città in cui si andrebbe a vivere, la passione dei tifosi ecc.
> 
> ...


Non ho capito se è una battuta o sei serio.......


----------



## Andre96 (18 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sappiamo che il Milan, qualunque trattativa faccia, ci aggiunge sempre molta mediaticità. Secondo me meglio così piuttosto che nulla. Se non ci sono voci si teme che la pentola sia vuota. Se le voci ci sono, e sono concrete, allora la pentola bolle.
> Nei forum dell'Inter c'è agitazione per il contrario, cioè quasi zero voci e quelle che ci sono sembrano vaporose.



Beh a quanto pare hanno praticamente chiuso per Miranda e sono vicinissimi a Imbula e Salah (3 giocatori niente male in tutti i ruoli) mentre noi abbiamo QUASI chiuso per Martinez (dico quasi perchè non è ancora ufficiale) e fooooorse siamo vicini a Kondogbia. Non mi sembra che stiamo messi meglio anzi...
Fatto sta che se arrivassero sia Martinez che Kondogbia non credo ci fermeremo qua.


----------



## Reblanck (18 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sappiamo che il Milan, qualunque trattativa faccia, ci aggiunge sempre molta mediaticità. Secondo me meglio così piuttosto che nulla. Se non ci sono voci si teme che la pentola sia vuota. Se le voci ci sono, e sono concrete, allora la pentola bolle.
> Nei forum dell'Inter c'è agitazione per il contrario, cioè quasi zero voci e quelle che ci sono sembrano vaporose.



I professionisti non lavarono cosi.
Può essere letale troppa stampa in giro quando si parla di affari.


----------



## Jaqen (18 Giugno 2015)

*Laudisa e Di Marzio, domani viaggio a Monaco per Kondogbia.*


----------



## Snake (18 Giugno 2015)

riporto giusto per cronaca


----------



## Andre96 (18 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> riporto giusto per cronaca


Sicuramente il Monaco aspetterà 1 anno invece che venderlo ora alla stessa cifra ad altre squadre...sicuramente proprio...


----------



## siioca (18 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> riporto giusto per cronaca



Allora Galliani che va a fare a Monaco...non credo che Braida farebbe uno sgarbo al suo amico Galliani.


----------



## Snake (18 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente il Monaco aspetterà 1 anno invece che venderlo ora alla stessa cifra ad altre squadre...sicuramente proprio...



Il Monaco non aspetterebbe niente, il Barca può acquistarlo ora e tesserarlo a gennaio come ha fatto con Vidal del Siviglia, non sarebbe quello il problema


----------



## Andre96 (18 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Il Monaco non aspetterebbe niente, il Barca può acquistarlo ora e tesserarlo a gennaio come ha fatto con Vidal del Siviglia, non sarebbe quello il problema



Sìsì ho letto che dovrebbe aspettare SENZA giocare fino a gennaio...cosa improbabile e non credo gli convenga più di tanto...ma mi chiedo quanto conviene al Barca? Boh non giocare da maggio a gennaio alla sua età...
Sono convinto comunque che nessuno è così pazzo da aspettare metà campionato senza giocare per poi andare al Barca per fare la riserva e continuare a non giocare...poi non so


----------



## kYMERA (18 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Laudisa e Di Marzio, domani viaggio a Monaco per Kondogbia.*



Niente che non si sapesse già quindi. Speriamo bene. Se parte credo che si concluda domani stesso.


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Giugno 2015)

Speriamo domani si chiude l'operazione, darebbe tantissima fiducia ai tifosi e un'impronta importantissima alla squadra.


----------



## Andre96 (18 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Niente che non si sapesse già quindi. Speriamo bene. Se parte credo che si concluda domani stesso.


Se parla con Kondogbia a cena la vedo dura che riesca domani stesso poi a chiudere col Monaco...anche se ci spero.


----------



## Aron (18 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Non ho capito se è una battuta o sei serio.......



Battuta. 



Andre96 ha scritto:


> Beh a quanto pare hanno praticamente chiuso per Miranda e sono vicinissimi a Imbula e Salah (3 giocatori niente male in tutti i ruoli) mentre noi abbiamo QUASI chiuso per Martinez (dico quasi perchè non è ancora ufficiale) e fooooorse siamo vicini a Kondogbia. Non mi sembra che stiamo messi meglio anzi...
> Fatto sta che se arrivassero sia Martinez che Kondogbia non credo ci fermeremo qua.



I titoli dei giornali sono una cosa. Le notizie dei giornalisti al di fuori dei giornali un'altra, i quali dicono in tal senso che Thohir non voglia spendere se prima non si vende, e che Mancini sia nervosissimo per la situazione.
La voglio proprio vedere l'Inter che prende Miranda e Imbula sborsando 40 milioni. Per il momento i fatti sono che non sono riusciti a prendere Mbia a zero e che non riescono a vendere nessuno.

Noi intanto ci facciamo belli con Jakcson Martinez.


----------



## Andre96 (18 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Battuta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Immaginavo fosse una battuta ovviamente ma mi è venuto il dubbio 
Comunque spero tu abbia ragione, a me "basterebbe" che chiudessero per Kondogbia,almeno per far capire che fanno veramente sul serio. è difficile non essere delusi visto che gli anni scorsi ci sono state promesse che sono rimaste tali.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Giugno 2015)

*Bomba dalla spagna! Secondo il quotidiano spagnolo Sport, il barcellona sta per offrire 30 milioni di euro circa al Monaco per Kondogbia, aggiungendo che il giocatore sarebbe disposto ad aspettare fino a gennaio senza giocare!Braida si sarebbe già riunito col club francese per tutelarsi in caso di fallimento della trattativa per pogba.*


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Giugno 2015)

se galliani non si muove è finita..


----------



## kYMERA (18 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Se parla con Kondogbia a cena la vedo dura che riesca domani stesso poi a chiudere col Monaco...anche se ci spero.



Per dire che domani si fa il grosso. Una volta ottenuto il SI del giocatore il resto sarà in discesa.


----------



## Casnop (18 Giugno 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Il ragazzo ha un sacco di proposte e club interessati a lui e il Milan viene da anni bui..
> Kondogbia ha solo 22 anni e un futuro brillante davanti a lui ed è normale che le cose si tirino per le lunghe!
> Io ancora non mi fido della società(voglio vedere cosa combinano)ma siamo ancora al 18 giugno e non credo proprio che Galliani vada a trattare con il Monaco senza soldi come ha fatto con il Porto per J.Martinez.
> In sostanza secondo me il vero problema non sono i soldi ma convincere il giocatore che abbiamo un progetto serio e ambizioso.
> L'unica cosa che rimprovero a Galliani è quella che per ogni giocatore deve creare teatrini e avvertire sempre tutta la stampa,la deve fare finita,ovvero si deve stare zitto e portare a casa i campioni.



Bravo Reblanck, non avrei saputo dir meglio. Aggiungerei che, a questo punto, l'accordo col giocatore ha un altro merito: blocca il Monaco che, tra Inter ed Arsenal, ha provato, riuscendoci, ad innescare un'asta. Da domani, con il contratto di Kondgobia in mano, il Monaco ha finito di giocare al rialzo. Si siede, tratta cinque minuti e firma. Il ristorante, e tutto il resto, lo paga il Milan.


----------



## Casnop (18 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> riporto giusto per cronaca



Galliani non parte se non ha già l'accordo col giocatore in tasca. Balle.


----------



## Casnop (18 Giugno 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Speriamo domani si chiude l'operazione, darebbe tantissima fiducia ai tifosi e un'impronta importantissima alla squadra.



Oscilliamo tra un 442 o un 4231, dipende da Zlatan. Ali forti per innescare Martinez. El Shaarawy rimane, ci mancherebbe altro.


----------



## Jack14 (18 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Bomba dalla spagna! Secondo il quotidiano spagnolo Sport, il barcellona sta per offrire 30 milioni di euro circa al Monaco per Kondogbia, aggiungendo che il giocatore sarebbe disposto ad aspettare fino a gennaio senza giocare!Braida si sarebbe già riunito col club francese per tutelarsi in caso di fallimento della trattativa per pogba.*



La vedo dura che accetti di non giocare fino gennaio visto che l'anno possimo ci sono gli europei. Poi neanche giocherebbe titolare da gennaio tra l'altro con busquets iniesta e rakitic


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Bomba dalla spagna! Secondo il quotidiano spagnolo Sport, il barcellona sta per offrire 30 milioni di euro circa al Monaco per Kondogbia, aggiungendo che il giocatore sarebbe disposto ad aspettare fino a gennaio senza giocare!Braida si sarebbe già riunito col club francese per tutelarsi in caso di fallimento della trattativa per pogba.*


Mi pare proprio una sparata. Già partirebbe come piano B in caso di fallimento della trattativa Pogba, non dovrebbe giocare fino a gennaio e poi partirebbe presumibilmente come rincalzo ai titolari.


----------



## Reblanck (18 Giugno 2015)

Sport non è un giornale affidabile tipo Tutto Sport.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Giovedì 18 Giugno Galliani volerà a Montecarlo ed andrà a cena con Kondogbia e con gli agenti del giocatore. L'obiettivo è strappare il sì al centrocampista che chiede circa 3 milioni di euro all'anno di ingaggio. Poi, Galliani andrà a trattare con il Monaco e proverà a chiedere uno sconto sui 35 milioni richiesti dalla società monegasca.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> 
> ...



Anche Milan Channel conferma. Forza, oggi dobbiamo mettere una ipoteca sul giocatore!


----------



## Jack14 (18 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Anche Milan Channel conferma. Forza, oggi dobbiamo mettere una ipoteca sul giocatore!



Milan Channel come dici tu conferma, dicendo che sarà una giornata importante ma non decisiva. Scordiamoci probabilmente un accordo in giornata, speriamo però di rimettere distanza con le inseguitrici


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Milan Channel come dici tu conferma, dicendo che sarà una giornata importante ma non decisiva. Scordiamoci probabilmente un accordo in giornata, speriamo però di rimettere distanza con le inseguitrici



*Suma sul suo profilo FB (dovrebbe essere quello vero), predica calma e buon umore. Aggiunge che oggi darà aggiornamenti su Kondogbia alle ore 13.30 su Milan Channel. Restiamo sul pezzo!*


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Giugno 2015)

L'unico Ad che tratta solo a tavola..


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Bomba dalla spagna! Secondo il quotidiano spagnolo Sport, il barcellona sta per offrire 30 milioni di euro circa al Monaco per Kondogbia, aggiungendo che il giocatore sarebbe disposto ad aspettare fino a gennaio senza giocare!Braida si sarebbe già riunito col club francese per tutelarsi in caso di fallimento della trattativa per pogba.*



Ho visto Braida settimana scorsa a gazzetta TV, a parte che ha praticamente detto che per Pogba ci proveranno molto seriamente ha poi fatto capire coi soliti modi garbati che con Galliani sono amicissimi e quindi dubito gli farebbe il dispetto di soffiargli un giocatore da sotto al naso..oltretutto Kondo e Pogba non mi sembrano alternativi come giocatori..


----------



## franck3211 (18 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ho visto Braida settimana scorsa a gazzetta TV, a parte che ha praticamente detto che per Pogba ci proveranno molto seriamente ha poi fatto capire coi soliti modi garbati che con Galliani sono amicissimi e quindi dubito gli farebbe il dispetto di soffiargli un giocatore da sotto al naso..oltretutto Kondo e Pogba non mi sembrano alternativi come giocatori..


E poi Kondo è un tipo di giocatore che a Barcelona non giocherebbe mai.


----------



## Vinnie (18 Giugno 2015)

Strano Galliani al ristorante a trattare il giocatore... poi al ristorante a trattare col club... alla fine si scoprirà che il gallo fa l'esaminatore per la guida michelin!


----------



## robs91 (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Giovedì 18 Giugno Galliani volerà a Montecarlo ed andrà a cena con Kondogbia e con gli agenti del giocatore. L'obiettivo è strappare il sì al centrocampista che chiede circa 3 milioni di euro all'anno di ingaggio. Poi, Galliani andrà a trattare con il Monaco e proverà a chiedere uno sconto sui 35 milioni richiesti dalla società monegasca.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> 
> ...



Pensavo che l'accordo col giocatore si fosse già trovato.


----------



## Andre96 (18 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma sul suo profilo FB (dovrebbe essere quello vero), predica calma e buon umore. Aggiunge che oggi darà aggiornamenti su Kondogbia alle ore 13.30 su Milan Channel. Restiamo sul pezzo!*



Ma se tanto devono cenare a cosa servirebbero sti aggiornamenti alle 13.30?


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (18 Giugno 2015)

Galliani sat zitto e non si fa vedere per alcuni giorni: "Sto qua sta in vacanza e intanto l'inter la juve il pro patria e fc carcerati ci rubano i calciatori"
Galliani va a parlare con l'agente di Kondogbia:"Sto qua va in giro per l'europa a scroccare pranzi cene e aerei a Bee, e comunque le trattative non si fanno così, si devono fare in silenzio senza farsi vedere"


----------



## Andre96 (18 Giugno 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Galliani sat zitto e non si fa vedere per alcuni giorni: "Sto qua sta in vacanza e intanto l'inter la juve il pro patria e fc carcerati ci rubano i calciatori"
> Galliani va a parlare con l'agente di Kondogbia:"Sto qua va in giro per l'europa a scroccare pranzi cene e aerei a Bee, e comunque le trattative non si fanno così, si devono fare in silenzio senza farsi vedere"



Aspetta,ma l'FC Carcerati gioca nella Casa Circondariale di Torino?


----------



## bmb (18 Giugno 2015)

Oggi è l'Abate wedding-day


----------



## franck3211 (18 Giugno 2015)

Per me oggi si potrebbe chiudere, stile martinez.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Giovedì 18 Giugno Galliani volerà a Montecarlo ed andrà a cena con Kondogbia e con gli agenti del giocatore. L'obiettivo è strappare il sì al centrocampista che chiede circa 3 milioni di euro all'anno di ingaggio. Poi, Galliani andrà a trattare con il Monaco e proverà a chiedere uno sconto sui 35 milioni richiesti dalla società monegasca.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> 
> ...



 bisogna parlare prima con il Monaco che c'è ne facciamo del si del giocatore se poi non accontentiamo le richieste del Monaco ?  .


----------



## Jaqen (18 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Bomba dalla spagna! Secondo il quotidiano spagnolo Sport, il barcellona sta per offrire 30 milioni di euro circa al Monaco per Kondogbia, aggiungendo che il giocatore sarebbe disposto ad aspettare fino a gennaio senza giocare!Braida si sarebbe già riunito col club francese per tutelarsi in caso di fallimento della trattativa per pogba.*



Confermo questa cosa. Sono stato proprio a Barcellona e ho intuito da un Tg su un locale che parlavano di Barcellona e Kondogbia... speravo di aver capito male


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Giovedì 18 Giugno Galliani volerà a Montecarlo ed andrà a cena con Kondogbia e con gli agenti del giocatore. L'obiettivo è strappare il sì al centrocampista che chiede circa 3 milioni di euro all'anno di ingaggio. Poi, Galliani andrà a trattare con il Monaco e proverà a chiedere uno sconto sui 35 milioni richiesti dalla società monegasca.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> 
> ...



*Pedullà: Il Milan è pronto a chiudere prima che ci siano inserimenti, l'operazione è ritenuta fondamentale per il Milan, i rossoneri hanno già offerto 27 milioni pronti ad alzare la proposta. L'inter non è defilata ma è un pò più dietro ma proverà a recuperare ed è per questo che Galliani vuole chiudere in fretta la trattativa.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Il Milan è pronto a chiudere prima che ci siano inserimenti, l'operazione è ritenuta fondamentale per il Milan, i rossoneri hanno già offerto 27 milioni pronti ad alzare la proposta. L'inter non è defilata ma è un pò più dietro ma proverà a recuperare ed è per questo che Galliani vuole chiudere in fretta la trattativa.*



Bisogna chiudere entro oggi altrimenti la vedo dura, bisogna prima andare dal Monaco e trattare e poi andare dal giocatore, questa cena non mi piace finisce ancora che il Monaco si indispettisce.


----------



## diavolo (18 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Il Milan è pronto a chiudere prima che ci siano inserimenti, l'operazione è ritenuta fondamentale per il Milan, i rossoneri hanno già offerto 27 milioni pronti ad alzare la proposta. L'inter non è defilata ma è un pò più dietro ma proverà a recuperare ed è per questo che Galliani vuole chiudere in fretta la trattativa.*


 A 30 si chiude dai


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Il Milan è pronto a chiudere prima che ci siano inserimenti, l'operazione è ritenuta fondamentale per il Milan, i rossoneri hanno già offerto 27 milioni pronti ad alzare la proposta. L'inter non è defilata ma è un pò più dietro ma proverà a recuperare ed è per questo che Galliani vuole chiudere in fretta la trattativa.*



Pedullà si sta sbilanciando molto rispetto agli altri... speriamo bene.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (18 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma sul suo profilo FB (dovrebbe essere quello vero), predica calma e buon umore. Aggiunge che oggi darà aggiornamenti su Kondogbia alle ore 13.30 su Milan Channel. Restiamo sul pezzo!*



SumaR si è già giocata la reputazione quando ha "voluto farci felici".
Sta solo facendo propaganda per il suo canale su Sky.
Scommettiamo che salterà fuori _niente_?


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Il Milan è pronto a chiudere prima che ci siano inserimenti, l'operazione è ritenuta fondamentale per il Milan, i rossoneri hanno già offerto 27 milioni pronti ad alzare la proposta. L'inter non è defilata ma è un pò più dietro ma proverà a recuperare ed è per questo che Galliani vuole chiudere in fretta la trattativa.*



Mi piace la parte dove si dice che "l'operazione è ritenuta fondamentale per il Milan"

Che a Milanello si siano finalmente accorti che dalla mediana in giù facciamo pena?


----------



## Andre96 (18 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Per me oggi si potrebbe chiudere, stile martinez.



Più che altro da quanto si dice Galliani ha detto che manca al matrimonio di Abate per PRENDERE un giocatore...se va solo a parlarci non è la stessa cosa...


----------



## franck3211 (18 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Più che altro da quanto si dice Galliani ha detto che manca al matrimonio di Abate per PRENDERE un giocatore...se va solo a parlarci non è la stessa cosa...



Io credo che se torni a Monaco è per concludere il tutto. Con lui e martinez chiudiamo due colpi si costosi ma fondamentali.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2015)

Hahahaha questa sera nuova puntata di *" CALCIOMERCATO DA INCUBO " *il nostro amatissimo AD Chef Galliani meglio conosciuto come il " gastronauta " ( Cit. [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] ) questa sera andrà a salvare una cucina a Monaco . 

In compagnia del suo fido destriero Kondo cercherà di stravolgere il sistema della cucina dello sfortunato ristorante monegasco .. 


ahhahaha... Dovrebbero farci una serie TV su cielo hahahah ... Con lui alla fine che dice " Adddios "


----------



## Andre96 (18 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Io credo che se torni a Monaco è per concludere il tutto. Con lui e martinez chiudiamo due colpi si costosi ma fondamentali.



E che il 18 di giugno darebbero un forte segnale...mancano due settimane al ritiro,vediamo con che squadra ci arriviamo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Più che altro da quanto si dice Galliani ha detto che manca al matrimonio di Abate per PRENDERE un giocatore...se va solo a parlarci non è la stessa cosa...



Vero, l'indiscrezione era stata lanciata da Sportmediaset (Parpiglia se non ricordo male) e per ora si è rivelata vera per quanto riguarda il viaggio. Vediamo se sarà altrettanto per il risultato del viaggio.


----------



## franck3211 (18 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> E che il 18 di giugno darebbero un forte segnale...mancano due settimane al ritiro,vediamo con che squadra ci arriviamo.



Esatto sono d'accordissimo e personalmente se oltre a questi due si conclude un colpo da novanta al centro della difesa, allora mi riterrei soddisfatto. D'altronde non è possibile cambiare 11 su 11 ma gia inserire 3 titolari forti ed eventualmente ibra sarebbe un buon segnale


----------



## Petrecte (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Giovedì 18 Giugno Galliani volerà a Montecarlo ed andrà a cena con Kondogbia e con gli agenti del giocatore. L'obiettivo è strappare il sì al centrocampista che chiede circa 3 milioni di euro all'anno di ingaggio. Poi, Galliani andrà a trattare con il Monaco e proverà a chiedere uno sconto sui 35 milioni richiesti dalla società monegasca.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> 
> ...



Il geometra apre franchising di Giannino in tutta Europa ... dopo il Janinho di Oporto prossima apertura il Gianninó di Montecarlo .....


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Il Milan è pronto a chiudere prima che ci siano inserimenti, l'operazione è ritenuta fondamentale per il Milan, i rossoneri hanno già offerto 27 milioni pronti ad alzare la proposta. L'inter non è defilata ma è un pò più dietro ma proverà a recuperare ed è per questo che Galliani vuole chiudere in fretta la trattativa.*



L'inter per comprare Kondo deve vendere metà rosa


----------



## The Ripper (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Giovedì 18 Giugno Galliani volerà a Montecarlo ed andrà a cena con Kondogbia e con gli agenti del giocatore. L'obiettivo è strappare il sì al centrocampista che chiede circa 3 milioni di euro all'anno di ingaggio. Poi, Galliani andrà a trattare con il Monaco e proverà a chiedere uno sconto sui 35 milioni richiesti dalla società monegasca.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> 
> ...



"Quando hanno portato il conto mi sono alzato e me ne sono andato "


----------



## Butcher (18 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Bomba dalla spagna! Secondo il quotidiano spagnolo Sport, il barcellona sta per offrire 30 milioni di euro circa al Monaco per Kondogbia, aggiungendo che il giocatore sarebbe disposto ad aspettare fino a gennaio senza giocare!Braida si sarebbe già riunito col club francese per tutelarsi in caso di fallimento della trattativa per pogba.*



Allora...Buenas noches!


----------



## mark (18 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Bomba dalla spagna! Secondo il quotidiano spagnolo Sport, il barcellona sta per offrire 30 milioni di euro circa al Monaco per Kondogbia, aggiungendo che il giocatore sarebbe disposto ad aspettare fino a gennaio senza giocare!Braida si sarebbe già riunito col club francese per tutelarsi in caso di fallimento della trattativa per pogba.*



Scommetto che Galliani tornerà dicendo che non si può competere con potenze come io Barcellona!!


----------



## malos (18 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Il Milan è pronto a chiudere prima che ci siano inserimenti, l'operazione è ritenuta fondamentale per il Milan, i rossoneri hanno già offerto 27 milioni pronti ad alzare la proposta. L'inter non è defilata ma è un pò più dietro ma proverà a recuperare ed è per questo che Galliani vuole chiudere in fretta la trattativa.*



Sono fiducioso sul Kondo.


----------



## wfiesso (18 Giugno 2015)

siioca ha scritto:


> Allora Galliani che va a fare a Monaco...non credo che Braida farebbe uno sgarbo al suo amico Galliani.



ricordo che braida fu cacciato da galliani additandolo come "incapace di fare mercato" ...


----------



## wfiesso (18 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Bomba dalla spagna! Secondo il quotidiano spagnolo Sport, il barcellona sta per offrire 30 milioni di euro circa al Monaco per Kondogbia, aggiungendo che il giocatore sarebbe disposto ad aspettare fino a gennaio senza giocare!Braida si sarebbe già riunito col club francese per tutelarsi in caso di fallimento della trattativa per pogba.*



fossi in galliani aspetterei settimana prossima, se ci va oggi deve prenderlo x forza, se ci va più in la invece può dire che ci ha provato ma le spagnole hanno stadio di proprietà e molte meno tasse... con comodo Galliani, riposati dalle tue innumerevoli fatiche caro mio


----------



## DannySa (18 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> ricordo che braida fu cacciato da galliani additandolo come "incapace di fare mercato" ...



Lui non sa trattare facendo le cene, incapace.
Se la cava solo sull'aereo.


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Giugno 2015)

*L'Equipe: Geoffrey Kondogbia interessa a molti club. Il centrocampista è seguito da Manchester City, Arsenal, ma anche dal Real Madrid. Il club di Madrid era già interessato al francese prima che arrivasse al Monacò. *


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *L'Equipe: Geoffrey Kondogbia interessa a molti club. Il centrocampista è seguito da Manchester City, Arsenal, ma anche dal Real Madrid. Il club di Madrid era già interessato al francese prima che arrivasse al Monacò. *



O all'Equipe ci odiano profondamente... Ma qua non siamo neanche nominati di striscio


----------



## Reblanck (18 Giugno 2015)

Gli utenti che credono che dopo stasera sarà nostro è meglio che si mettano l'animo in pace,questo non è FM.


----------



## franck3211 (18 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *L'Equipe: Geoffrey Kondogbia interessa a molti club. Il centrocampista è seguito da Manchester City, Arsenal, ma anche dal Real Madrid. Il club di Madrid era già interessato al francese prima che arrivasse al Monacò. *


Per me sono tutte sciocchezze, se erano interessate davvero City e Real allora gia lo avevano preso con lo strapotere economico che possiedono. Tra l'altro è noto che i francesi odiano gli italiani.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Giugno 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Gli utenti che credono che dopo stasera sarà nostro è meglio che si mettano l'animo in pace,questo non è FM.


Certo che sei un menagramo...


----------



## wfiesso (18 Giugno 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Lui non sa trattare facendo le cene, incapace.
> Se la cava solo sull'aereo.



quelli di Braida si che erano veri e propri blitz in grande stile... Van Basten, Gullit e Sheva su tutti... tutta roba fatta in giornata, o 2 giorni al massimo... uguale a galliani direi


----------



## wfiesso (18 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Certo che sei un menagramo...



mah... secondo me invece ha ragione, detta così pare più una presa in giro, ma obiettivamente credo che stasera galliani va a cena e se ne torna con un nulla di fatto... scene già viste e già vissute


----------



## Casnop (18 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> quelli di Braida si che erano veri e propri blitz in grande stile... Van Basten, Gullit e Sheva su tutti... tutta roba fatta in giornata, o 2 giorni al massimo... uguale a galliani direi



Trattative durate diverse settimane, particolarmente Gullit e Shevchenko. Per Van Basten dovemmo addirittura attendere che sul giocatore si ritirasse Ranieri Pontello della Fiorentina che voleva prenderlo e parcheggiarlo a Lecce... Altri tempi: non c'era internet, non c'era questo chiasso...


----------



## Casnop (18 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *L'Equipe: Geoffrey Kondogbia interessa a molti club. Il centrocampista è seguito da Manchester City, Arsenal, ma anche dal Real Madrid. Il club di Madrid era già interessato al francese prima che arrivasse al Monacò. *



Questo a proposito della serietà e fondatezza dell'Equipe... L'Equipe vende soprattutto a Parigi.


----------



## kollaps (18 Giugno 2015)

Col giocatore si tratta solamente dopo aver raggiunto un pre-accordo con la società e aver ottenuto il permesso...
Se Galliani ci va addirittura a cena, direi che siamo messi bene 
Un pelino sopra ai tremendi avversari Bayern, Barcellona, City, Arsenal che vogliono TUTTI il giocatore, ma proprio tutti eh...e fanno le offerte proprio in questi giorni.
Guarda te che guastafeste


----------



## tapiro1 (18 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi però forse dobbiamo anche vedere se Galliani ha veramente qa disposizione tutti i soldi che ci vogliono far credere.....


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (18 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> mah... secondo me invece ha ragione, detta così pare più una presa in giro, ma obiettivamente credo che stasera galliani va a cena e se ne torna con un nulla di fatto... scene già viste e già vissute



Se il suo unico obbiettivo fosse stato quello di scroccare una cena andava al matrimonio di Abate


----------



## wfiesso (18 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Trattative durate diverse settimane, particolarmente Gullit e Shevchenko. Per Van Basten dovemmo addirittura attendere che sul giocatore si ritirasse Ranieri Pontello della Fiorentina che voleva prenderlo e parcheggiarlo a Lecce... Altri tempi: non c'era internet, non c'era questo chiasso...



Puó essere, magari ho la memoria corta io


----------



## gabuz (18 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *L'Equipe: Geoffrey Kondogbia interessa a molti club. Il centrocampista è seguito da Manchester City, Arsenal, ma anche dal Real Madrid. Il club di Madrid era già interessato al francese prima che arrivasse al Monacò. *





wfiesso ha scritto:


> ricordo che braida fu cacciato da galliani additandolo come "incapace di fare mercato" ...


Ricordi male. A cacciarlo fu Barbara, non certo Galliani con cui, invece, è in ottimi rapporti.



Andre96 ha scritto:


> Più che altro da quanto si dice Galliani ha detto che manca al matrimonio di Abate per PRENDERE un giocatore...se va solo a parlarci non è la stessa cosa...


La frase è stata riportata dai giornalisti, non è stata una dichiarazione esplicita di Galliani.
Va bene tutto, ma accusare una persona di non aver tenuto fede a qualcosa che apertamente non ha mai dichiarato mi sembra eccessivo


----------



## wfiesso (18 Giugno 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Se il suo unico obbiettivo fosse stato quello di scroccare una cena andava al matrimonio di Abate



Attendo i fatti, è inutile che cerchi di farlo bello e bravo ai miei occhi, finchè non conclude non cambio idea


----------



## Reblanck (18 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Certo che sei un menagramo...



Qua non è per prendere in giro,lo voglio pure io il giocatore al Milan ma cerco di essere obbiettivo.
Galliani stasera andrà dal giocatore per trovare un intesa sul contratto trovata quella vanno dal Monaco per il prezzo,e anche se la trova con ambo le parti non è detto che arrivi visto che lo vogliono diverse società,ecco perché dico che non è che dopo stasera il giocatore è del Milan.


----------



## il condor (18 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Col giocatore si tratta solamente dopo aver raggiunto un pre-accordo con la società e aver ottenuto il permesso...
> Se Galliani ci va addirittura a cena, direi che siamo messi bene
> Un pelino sopra ai tremendi avversari Bayern, Barcellona, City, Arsenal che vogliono TUTTI il giocatore, ma proprio tutti eh...e fanno le offerte proprio in questi giorni.
> Guarda te che guastafeste





Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *L'Equipe: Geoffrey Kondogbia interessa a molti club. Il centrocampista è seguito da Manchester City, Arsenal, ma anche dal Real Madrid. Il club di Madrid era già interessato al francese prima che arrivasse al Monacò. *



Comunque quando il condor deve prendere il volo puntualmente per i giornali stranieri arrivano millemila Club. Vedi Jackson Martinez.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (18 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Attendo i fatti, è inutile che cerchi di farlo bello e bravo ai miei occhi, finchè non conclude non cambio idea



Se riesci ad attenderli mettendoci meno ansia e voglia di buttarci di sotto ne saremmo più felici


----------



## Jack14 (18 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Comunque quando il condor deve prendere il volo puntualmente per i giornali stranieri arrivano millemila Club. Vedi Jackson Martinez.



Il problema è che mentre Ausilio incontra ol Monaco sottotraccia noi andiamo a sbandierarlo ai 4 venti. Ovvio che poi fanno spuntare 200 club interessati al giocatore. Ripeti la stessa cosa detta per JM: non mi piace come stiamo imbastendo le trattative, in questo modo ci spennano tutti


----------



## wfiesso (18 Giugno 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Se riesci ad attenderli mettendoci meno ansia e voglia di buttarci di sotto ne saremmo più felici



forse è meglio se evito altri commenti, so di esere irritante, ma prenderlo ripetutamente didietro da un 70 enne che crede di essere dio in terra dopo un po' inizia ad irritare


----------



## Casnop (18 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Puó essere, magari ho la memoria corta io


Bravo. Ah, la storia di Pontello è del 1986: Van Basten fu contattato già allora dopo il no di Mantovani per Vialli, e firmato nella primavera del 1987. Guerra lampo? Trattativa carbonella, firmata naturalmente dal geometra Galliani.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *L'Equipe: Geoffrey Kondogbia interessa a molti club. Il centrocampista è seguito da Manchester City, Arsenal, ma anche dal Real Madrid. Il club di Madrid era già interessato al francese prima che arrivasse al Monacò. *



Di solito l'Equipe ci prende sempre ma se ci fosse davvero City e Real sarebbe già da loro.


----------



## SuperMilan (18 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *L'Equipe: Geoffrey Kondogbia interessa a molti club. Il centrocampista è seguito da Manchester City, Arsenal, ma anche dal Real Madrid. Il club di Madrid era già interessato al francese prima che arrivasse al Monacò. *



La realtà, per me, è che a City e Real il giocatore interessa, ma non è una priorità, essendo entrambe già coperte nel ruolo. Lo prenderebbero, ma non a breve termine. Infatti l'Equipe non riporta di offerte concrete, ma solamente di interessamenti generici.


----------



## il condor (18 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che mentre Ausilio incontra ol Monaco sottotraccia noi andiamo a sbandierarlo ai 4 venti. Ovvio che poi fanno spuntare 200 club interessati al giocatore. Ripeti la stessa cosa detta per JM: non mi piace come stiamo imbastendo le trattative, in questo modo ci spennano tutti



Beh ma bisogna vedere se Ausilio c'è effettivamente andato perchè anche qui c'erano opinioni contrastanti. I giornalisti ne sparano parecchie. Io ritengo che quando Galliani ha i soldi sappia ancora trattare e se va veramente a Monaco significa che ci possono essere margini di sviluppo. Speriamo bene.


----------



## Andre96 (18 Giugno 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> La frase è stata riportata dai giornalisti, non è stata una dichiarazione esplicita di Galliani.
> Va bene tutto, ma accusare una persona di non aver tenuto fede a qualcosa che apertamente non ha mai dichiarato mi sembra eccessivo



Ahaha ma fai sul serio? Accusare di che? Cosa non è chiaro della mia frase? Forse la parte in cui ho scritto "da quanto si dice"? La mia era tutto il contrario,una frase speranzosa che voleva dire "SE fosse vero quello che dicono i giornali,Galliani tornerà con Kondogbia"


----------



## franck3211 (18 Giugno 2015)

*Sportmediaset: Galliani tenterà di chiudere per Kondogbia già stasera.*


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Galliani tenterà di chiudere per Kondogbia già stasera.*



*Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, Galliani è pronto a partire per Montecarlo. Presenterà al Monaco un'offerta di 25 milioni di euro per Kondogbia. Il giocatore, invece, vorrebbe arrivare a 4 milioni di euro di ingaggio.*


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Galliani tenterà di chiudere per Kondogbia già stasera.*



Ma cosa volete che chiuda..al massimo si chiude lui dentro il ristorante.


----------



## Superpippo9 (18 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Di solito l'Equipe ci prende sempre ma se ci fosse davvero City e Real sarebbe già da loro.



In questo momento non è interesse di chi gestisce il ragazzo portarlo in un top club per " soli" 35 mln; il ragazzo va mosso il più possibile e per muoversi deve giocare sempre cosa che non sarebbe scontata al real al city o al barca!!! Vedrete che si muoverà quest estate verso un club ( che potremmo essere noi) e tra un paio d anni ( magari dopo aver giocato una champions da protagonista) se ne andrà per cifre ben più alte di 35 milioni


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, Galliani è pronto a partire per Montecarlo. Presenterà al Monaco un'offerta di 25 milioni di euro per Kondogbia. Il giocatore, invece, vorrebbe arrivare a 4 milioni di euro di ingaggio.*



Secondo me sotto i 30 non scendono. Hanno speso 20 mln l'anno scorso.


----------



## Casnop (18 Giugno 2015)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> La realtà, per me, è che a City e Real il giocatore interessa, ma non è una priorità, essendo entrambe già coperte nel ruolo. Lo prenderebbero, ma non a breve termine. Infatti l'Equipe non riporta di offerte concrete, ma solamente di interessamenti generici.



E il Bayern? E l'Anzhi? E le squadre turche? Si offenderanno per non essere state citate... E il PSG? Quello no, sennò creiamo incidenti diplomatici con il Principe Alberto...


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, Galliani è pronto a partire per Montecarlo. Presenterà al Monaco un'offerta di 25 milioni di euro per Kondogbia. Il giocatore, invece, vorrebbe arrivare a 4 milioni di euro di ingaggio.*



Per carità chiedono 35 formice troppo alta per chiudere a breve, per quanto riguarda l'ingaggio si attacca proprio questo viene giusto per prendere un sacco di soldi, io francamente punterei su altri Gundogan o Eriksen.


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, Galliani è pronto a partire per Montecarlo. Presenterà al Monaco un'offerta di 25 milioni di euro per Kondogbia. Il giocatore, invece, vorrebbe arrivare a 4 milioni di euro di ingaggio.*



Se parte da 25, mi sa che torna pure digiuno dalla cena


----------



## Snake (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, Galliani è pronto a partire per Montecarlo. Presenterà al Monaco un'offerta di 25 milioni di euro per Kondogbia. Il giocatore, invece, vorrebbe arrivare a 4 milioni di euro di ingaggio.*


uno che si presenta a monaco offrendo 25 mil merita di essere deriso


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, Galliani è pronto a partire per Montecarlo. Presenterà al Monaco un'offerta di 25 milioni di euro per Kondogbia. Il giocatore, invece, vorrebbe arrivare a 4 milioni di euro di ingaggio.*



così forse riesci a strappare l'accordo col giocatore, ma il monaco non si accontenterà di 25 mln. 

menez non lo vogliono, non è che galliani offre poco perchè in trattativa ci va qualcun altro ? rami ?


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, Galliani è pronto a partire per Montecarlo. Presenterà al Monaco un'offerta di 25 milioni di euro per Kondogbia. Il giocatore, invece, vorrebbe arrivare a 4 milioni di euro di ingaggio.*



Offerta probabilmente insufficiente.
Sto iniziando a preoccuparmi...


----------



## Casnop (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, Galliani è pronto a partire per Montecarlo. Presenterà al Monaco un'offerta di 25 milioni di euro per Kondogbia. Il giocatore, invece, vorrebbe arrivare a 4 milioni di euro di ingaggio.*



Classica trattativa di calciomercato: tutti sanno quello che sta accadendo, o che accadrà. C'è chi chiede 35, chi offre 25, tutti sanno che si chiude intorno a 30. Calciomercato: è così da sempre.


----------



## Jack14 (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, Galliani è pronto a partire per Montecarlo. Presenterà al Monaco un'offerta di 25 milioni di euro per Kondogbia. Il giocatore, invece, vorrebbe arrivare a 4 milioni di euro di ingaggio.*



Parte da 25 perchè vuole chiudere a 30. Il problema è che il Monaco sembrerebbe non schiodarsi dai 35


----------



## kYMERA (18 Giugno 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> così forse riesci a strappare l'accordo col giocatore, ma il monaco non si accontenterà di 25 mln.
> 
> menez non lo vogliono, non è che galliani offre poco perchè in trattativa ci va qualcun altro ? rami ?



Faranno probabilmente leva sull'accordo con il calciatore. Se il calciatore deciderà per la destinazione si muoverà.
Inoltre tutti sottovalutano il fatto che il Milan parlerà con il calciatore: se cosi è vuol dire che ha avuto il via libera dal Monaco il che significa che c'è già stata una trattativa o comunque dei contatti nei giorni passati. Se si va per chiudere il grosso è fatto.


----------



## neversayconte (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, Galliani è pronto a partire per Montecarlo. Presenterà al Monaco un'offerta di 25 milioni di euro per Kondogbia. Il giocatore, invece, vorrebbe arrivare a 4 milioni di euro di ingaggio.*



4 netti è da pazzi.


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Giugno 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> 4 netti è da pazzi.



in altri top club prenderebbe quella cifra penso. 
noi li abbiamo dati per anni a mexes.....ci stanno.


----------



## MissRossonera (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, Galliani è pronto a partire per Montecarlo. Presenterà al Monaco un'offerta di 25 milioni di euro per Kondogbia. Il giocatore, invece, vorrebbe arrivare a 4 milioni di euro di ingaggio.*



Se quelli partono da 35 e lui ne offre 25 nemmeno lo fanno sedere a tavola,imho,altro che cena!
Poi anche l'ingaggio di 4 milioni è per me esagerato,solo che se l'abbiamo dato per anni a Mexes a Kongdo che ci serve assolutamente, se venisse, lo dobbiamo dare per forza.


----------



## koti (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, Galliani è pronto a partire per Montecarlo. Presenterà al Monaco un'offerta di 25 milioni di euro per Kondogbia. Il giocatore, invece, vorrebbe arrivare a 4 milioni di euro di ingaggio.*


Per quanto riguarda la cifra dell'offerta ho la sensazione che nessuno sappia nulla. Ognuno ne dice una diversa.
Se i soldi ci sono non sarà un problema pagare il cartellino.


----------



## Casnop (18 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Parte da 25 perchè vuole chiudere a 30. Il problema è che il Monaco sembrerebbe non schiodarsi dai 35


Ecco il motivo della cena scroccata al povero Kondogbia: far vedere ai monegaschi che si ha l'accordo col giocatore, e che i giochini al rialzo a suon di veline dell'Equipe sono finiti. Qualunque cosa accada, il giocatore viene al Milan, quindi...


----------



## kollaps (18 Giugno 2015)

Ha ragione [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] 
Chiedi 35, ti do 25, chiudiamo a 28 + bonus...
L'ostacolo più grosso non è il Monaco, che comunque è già entrato nell'ordine d'idee di venderlo, ma se convinci il giocatore dandogli più soldi, fai jackpot.


----------



## neversayconte (18 Giugno 2015)

pensare che con 25 milioni con un ds molto bravo ne compri tre di buoni centrocampisti e c'avanzi pure.


----------



## Aragorn (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, Galliani è pronto a partire per Montecarlo. Presenterà al Monaco un'offerta di 25 milioni di euro per Kondogbia. Il giocatore, invece, vorrebbe arrivare a 4 milioni di euro di ingaggio.*



Un giorno dicono 30, il giorno dopo 35, oggi 25. Mi sa che stanno dando i numeri. Comunque questo è un acquisto fondamentale se si vuole realmente tornare a certi livelli, accetto fallimenti solo se il francesse dovesse andare al Real o al Barca.


----------



## kollaps (18 Giugno 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> pensare che con 25 milioni con un ds molto bravo ne compri tre di buoni centrocampisti e c'avanzi pure.



Fammi 3 nomi.


----------



## neversayconte (18 Giugno 2015)

per esempio bertolacci, iago falquè (15 milioni tot) e aggiungiamoci clasie oppure wijnaldum


----------



## kollaps (18 Giugno 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> per esempio bertolacci, iago falquè (15 milioni tot) e aggiungiamoci clasie oppure wijnaldum



Bertolacci a metà (intero 15), Iago è un'ala e Clasie sono altri 20 milioni...
Bertolacci e Iago non sono da Milan ed hanno fatto vedere buone cose solo al GENOA (con tutto il rispetto)
Clasie ottimo, ma per adesso è ancora al Feyeenord ed ha 2 anni in più di Kondogbia.
Se devo pagare la stessa cifra se non di più 3 giocatori mediocri, ne compro uno che può diventare un campione.


----------



## DannySa (18 Giugno 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> per esempio bertolacci, iago falquè (15 milioni tot) e aggiungiamoci clasie oppure wijnaldum



Spendere 30 mln totali per questi giocatori sarebbe tragico.
Noi abbiamo bisogno di un top player per ruolo, subito, una volta presi ben vengano le intuizioni di mercato.


----------



## neversayconte (18 Giugno 2015)

clasie 8 milioni da transfermarket.


----------



## neversayconte (18 Giugno 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Spendere 30 mln totali per questi giocatori sarebbe tragico.
> Noi abbiamo bisogno di un top player per ruolo, subito, una volta presi ben vengano le intuizioni di mercato.



ho scritto 3 buoni centrocampisti (sempre meglio di quelli attuali) mica tre fenomeni con 25 milioni.


----------



## kollaps (18 Giugno 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> clasie 8 milioni da transfermarket.



Devo rispondere?


----------



## mark (18 Giugno 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> clasie 8 milioni da transfermarket.


Non puoi considerare i prezzi di mercato in base a transfermarket, altrimenti con 50 milioni ti prendi 5 top player... Con quei soldi forse e dico forse ti vengono 2 buoni centrocampisti, ma nessuno in grado di cambiare la squadra e potenzialmente un top player come kondogbia!!


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, Galliani è pronto a partire per Montecarlo. Presenterà al Monaco un'offerta di 25 milioni di euro per Kondogbia. Il giocatore, invece, vorrebbe arrivare a 4 milioni di euro di ingaggio.*



Quotatiamo ste ultime news per favore.

*Basta andare in off topic e parlare di altri giocatori. Qua si parla di Kondo.*


----------



## DannySa (18 Giugno 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> ho scritto 3 buoni centrocampisti (sempre meglio di quelli attuali) mica tre fenomeni con 25 milioni.



Meglio 1 gran giocatore che 3 buoni centrocampisti, soprattutto se sono incognite e senza esperienze importanti in grandi club.
Questi rischi non possiamo più prenderli, se poi chiudiamo per i giocatori che stiamo trattando allora ben vengano alcuni buoni colpi in reparti in cui siamo scoperti, per ora non sono una priorità.


----------



## Aldo (18 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Bertolacci a metà (intero 15), Iago è un'ala e Clasie sono altri 20 milioni...
> Bertolacci e Iago non sono da Milan ed hanno fatto vedere buone cose solo al GENOA (con tutto il rispetto)
> Clasie ottimo, ma per adesso è ancora al Feyeenord ed ha 2 anni in più di Kondogbia.
> Se devo pagare la stessa cifra se non di più 3 giocatori mediocri, ne compro uno che può diventare un campione.



Non sono da Milan? ad oggi il Genoa è quattro posizioni avanti al Milan (con tutto il rispetto) e Bertolaci e Falque sono stati uomini chiave.

Detto questo Kondogbia è sicuramente un ottimo giocatore migliore di Bertolacci non c'è dubbio, ma troppo costoso, in particolare per un club che deve riemergere ed ha bisogno di tanti nuovi innesti. Io prenderei Clasie più economico e più talentuoso, e secondo me è il centrocampista che manca al Milan


----------



## Brain84 (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, Galliani è pronto a partire per Montecarlo. Presenterà al Monaco un'offerta di 25 milioni di euro per Kondogbia. Il giocatore, invece, vorrebbe arrivare a 4 milioni di euro di ingaggio.*



I 25mln sono chiaramente una sbugiardata. A mio avviso si andrà verso i 30 con vari bonus. Sono ottimista riguardo alla trattativa.


----------



## SuperMilan (18 Giugno 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Non sono da Milan? ad oggi il Genoa è quattro posizioni avanti al Milan (con tutto il rispetto) e Bertolaci e Falque sono stati uomini chiave.
> 
> Detto questo Kondogbia è sicuramente un ottimo giocatore migliore di Bertolacci non c'è dubbio, ma troppo costoso, in particolare per un club che deve riemergere ed ha bisogno di tanti nuovi innesti. Io prenderei Clasie più economico e più talentuoso, e secondo me è il centrocampista che manca al Milan



Chiaro che si parli del valore che il Milan dovrebbe avere nel campionato italiano. Se l'obiettivo è arrivare davanti al Genoa e in Europa League allora vanno bene Bertolacci e Iago, ma noi abbiamo bisogno di giocatori con carisma e personalità, come Kondogbia. Voi alla Roma alcuni li avete già, per questo acquisti come Bertolacci e Iago possono fare molto comodo.


----------



## SuperMilan (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, Galliani è pronto a partire per Montecarlo. Presenterà al Monaco un'offerta di 25 milioni di euro per Kondogbia. Il giocatore, invece, vorrebbe arrivare a 4 milioni di euro di ingaggio.*



.


----------



## kollaps (18 Giugno 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Non sono da Milan? ad oggi il Genoa è quattro posizioni avanti al Milan (con tutto il rispetto) e Bertolaci e Falque sono stati uomini chiave.
> 
> Detto questo Kondogbia è sicuramente un ottimo giocatore migliore di Bertolacci non c'è dubbio, ma troppo costoso, in particolare per un club che deve riemergere ed ha bisogno di tanti nuovi innesti. Io prenderei Clasie più economico e più talentuoso, e secondo me è il centrocampista che manca al Milan



Bertolacci e Falquè sono buoni giocatori che rendono al massimo in un contesto organizzato come quello del Genoa.
Prendi Valdifiori e mettilo all'Inter senza Sarri...vorrei vedere quanto rende.
Il Milan di quest'anno non era IL Milan, semplice.
Vedremo Genoa e Sampdoria l'anno prossimo se renderanno come quest'anno. Sono davvero curioso 

Kondogbia ha già giocato sia in EL che in CL ed è un '93.
Bertolacci e Iago Falquè hanno fatto i fenomeni contro il Cesena...quindi sono perfetti per la Roma.


----------



## kollaps (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, Galliani è pronto a partire per Montecarlo. Presenterà al Monaco un'offerta di 25 milioni di euro per Kondogbia. Il giocatore, invece, vorrebbe arrivare a 4 milioni di euro di ingaggio.*



.


----------



## Sotiris (18 Giugno 2015)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> .



Io di Ibra, JM ovviamente e Kondogbia sono sicuro.
Non sono sicuro, invece, si riesca ad intervenire in difesa di modo da avere un reale upgrade.
Piuttosto riparto con Mexes-Rami che buttar via soldi per gente alla Paletta-Zapata che già abbiamo.
Ci vuole almeno un terzino forte comunque.


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, Galliani è pronto a partire per Montecarlo. Presenterà al Monaco un'offerta di 25 milioni di euro per Kondogbia. Il giocatore, invece, vorrebbe arrivare a 4 milioni di euro di ingaggio.*



A che ora parte?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Giugno 2015)

*Braida, assist al Milan: Kondogbia non ci interessa. Non abbiamo parlato col Monaco.*


----------



## George Weah (18 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Braida, assist al Milan: Kondogbia non ci interessa. Non abbiamo parlato col Monaco.*



Notizia ottima! Grazie Ariedo!!!!


----------



## Aragorn (18 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Braida, assist al Milan: Kondogbia non ci interessa. Non abbiamo parlato col Monaco.*



Bene, se non fosse per il fatto che spesso i grandi dirigenti dicono una cosa per poi fare l'esatto opposto. Ricordo ancora il "non prenderemo Nesta"


----------



## Renegade (18 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma cosa volete che chiuda..al massimo si chiude lui dentro il ristorante.





Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, Galliani è pronto a partire per Montecarlo. Presenterà al Monaco un'offerta di 25 milioni di euro per Kondogbia. Il giocatore, invece, vorrebbe arrivare a 4 milioni di euro di ingaggio.*



Perfetto! E' la cifra che corrisponde al suo reale valore. Ma se le cose si mettessero male non mi farei problemi ad arrivare a 30. Quanto all'ingaggio, secondo me non più di 3-3,5 mln. Ha ancora tutto da dimostrare e non è Pogba.

Ma siamo sicuri che Galliani partirà davvero e che non resti a Milano con l'ennesimo rinvio?


----------



## Andre96 (18 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Perfetto! E' la cifra che corrisponde al suo reale valore. Ma se le cose si mettessero male non mi farei problemi ad arrivare a 30. Quanto all'ingaggio, secondo me non più di 3-3,5 mln. Ha ancora tutto da dimostrare e non è Pogba.
> 
> Ma siamo sicuri che Galliani partirà davvero e che non resti a Milano con l'ennesimo rinvio?



Se resta a Milano va al matrimonio di Abate


----------



## il condor (18 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Braida, assist al Milan: Kondogbia non ci interessa. Non abbiamo parlato col Monaco.*



 vai Condor plana!!!!


----------



## franck3211 (18 Giugno 2015)

*Bargiggia: il Milan deve trovare solo l'accordo con il giocatore, con il Monaco è tutto fatto. L'accordo è stato trovato sulla base di 27M + bonus, per un totale di circa 30M.*


----------



## Tobi (18 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Braida, assist al Milan: Kondogbia non ci interessa. Non abbiamo parlato col Monaco.*



Certo che è curioso come in questi anni ci siamo abituati a fare conti, calcoli su stipendi, bilanci ecc. Ci hanno fatto diventare ragioneri e io di questo sinceramente mi sono stufato.
Adesso sono tornato a fare il tifoso. Vogliono comprare Kondogbia? bene, se spenderanno 25-30-50-70 problemi loro, è un giocatore forte che ci serve, spero arrivi in quanto rinforzerebbe e di molto il reparto


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia: il Milan deve trovare solo l'accordo con il giocatore, con il monaco è tutto fatto.*



Se non lo avesse detto Bargiggia avrei le mutande croccanti


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia: il Milan deve trovare solo l'accordo con il giocatore, con il monaco è tutto fatto.*



Bargiggia


----------



## Hammer (18 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia: il Milan deve trovare solo l'accordo con il giocatore, con il monaco è tutto fatto.*



Questo non ne azzecca una


----------



## DannySa (18 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia: il Milan deve trovare solo l'accordo con il giocatore, con il monaco è tutto fatto.*



Può essere, probabilmente se non ci fosse stato un accordo col club già raggiunto non ci sarebbe stata questa cena di stasera.
Il Milan offre 3 all'anno e lui ne chiede 4, normalissimo, si chiuderà a 3,5 + bonus se si arriva tra le prime 2.


----------



## kollaps (18 Giugno 2015)

Galliani è a cena col giocatore stasera...quindi CALMA! 
Ora è a Milano sembra, ma non deve partire ora...quindi niente allarmismi!


----------



## George Weah (18 Giugno 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Certo che è curioso come in questi anni ci siamo abituati a fare conti, calcoli su stipendi, bilanci ecc. Ci hanno fatto diventare ragioneri e io di questo sinceramente mi sono stufato.
> Adesso sono tornato a fare il tifoso. Vogliono comprare Kondogbia? bene, se spenderanno 25-30-50-70 problemi loro, è un giocatore forte che ci serve, spero arrivi in quanto rinforzerebbe e di molto il reparto



D'accordo su ogni singola parola.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia: il Milan deve trovare solo l'accordo con il giocatore, con il Monaco è tutto fatto. L'accordo è stato trovato sulla base di 27M + bonus, per un totale di circa 30M.*



up croccante


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> up croccante



Bargiggia...


----------



## kollaps (18 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *bargiggia: Il milan deve trovare solo l'accordo con il giocatore, con il monaco è tutto fatto. L'accordo è stato trovato sulla base di 27m + bonus, per un totale di circa 30m.*





kollaps ha scritto:


> col giocatore si tratta solamente dopo aver raggiunto un pre-accordo con la società e aver ottenuto il permesso...
> Se galliani ci va addirittura a cena, direi che siamo messi bene



c.v.d.


----------



## alcyppa (18 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> up croccante



Dai è Bargiggia, non sa NULLA.
Aspettiamo novità da fonti quantomeno decenti, non da uno che avrebbe problemi di credibilità anche come umettatore per francobolli.


----------



## zlatan (18 Giugno 2015)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Dai è Bargiggia, non sa NULLA.
> Aspettiamo novità da fonti quantomeno decenti, non da uno che avrebbe problemi di credibilità anche come umettatore per francobolli.



Giusto ragazzi purtroppo è totalmente inaffidabile. Di certo c'e' che ha una cena stasera poi vediamo...


----------



## kollaps (18 Giugno 2015)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Dai è Bargiggia, non sa NULLA.
> Aspettiamo novità da fonti quantomeno decenti, non da uno che avrebbe problemi di credibilità anche come umettatore per francobolli.



Inaffidabile, si.
L'accordo con la società però c'è già...altrimenti non penso avrebbe accettato che un suo giocatore andasse a cena col dirigente di un'altra squadra


----------



## alcyppa (18 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Inaffidabile, si.
> L'accordo con la società però c'è già...altrimenti non penso avrebbe accettato che un suo giocatore andasse a cena col dirigente di un'altra squadra



Ma non siamo nemmeno sicuri che ci sarà questa fantomatica cena.
Che il condom stasera si sbaferà l'inimmaginabile, del tipo mortadella fritta ripena al maiale porcello, quello si.
Ma che lo farà a Montecarlo in compagnia di Kondogbia è tutto da vedere.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (18 Giugno 2015)

La news promessa da Suma alle 13.30 è arrivata?


----------



## il condor (18 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia: il Milan deve trovare solo l'accordo con il giocatore, con il Monaco è tutto fatto. L'accordo è stato trovato sulla base di 27M + bonus, per un totale di circa 30M.*



Bargiggia.... affidabile come pochi


----------



## osvaldobusatti (18 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (18 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi non cominciate a punzecchiarvi per favore, appena sappiamo qualcosa lo postiamo 



franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia: il Milan deve trovare solo l'accordo con il giocatore, con il Monaco è tutto fatto. L'accordo è stato trovato sulla base di 27M + bonus, per un totale di circa 30M.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2015)

comunque ribadisco... Sapore di sale è in grandissima forma .. sta mangiando in tutti i ristoranti d'europa a sbafo..


----------



## osvaldobusatti (18 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## franck3211 (18 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> .


Dai raga un pò di calma,ognuno ha le sue idee e cerchiamo di rispettarle.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Giugno 2015)

*Suma sorridendo: "non posso dirvi se oggi Galliani sarà a Monaco, vediamo, chissà... posso però garantire che è il centrocampista che piace più di tutti e siamo vivi sul giocatore. Per quanto riguarda gli eventuali aggiornamenti, mi fido molto del bravissimo Di Marzio..."*


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia: il Milan deve trovare solo l'accordo con il giocatore, con il Monaco è tutto fatto. L'accordo è stato trovato sulla base di 27M + bonus, per un totale di circa 30M.*



Dai io penso che ci siamo, stanno dicendo tutti la stessa cosa.



Tobi ha scritto:


> Certo che è curioso come in questi anni ci siamo abituati a fare conti, calcoli su stipendi, bilanci ecc. Ci hanno fatto diventare ragioneri e io di questo sinceramente mi sono stufato.
> Adesso sono tornato a fare il tifoso. Vogliono comprare Kondogbia? bene, se spenderanno 25-30-50-70 problemi loro, è un giocatore forte che ci serve, spero arrivi in quanto rinforzerebbe e di molto il reparto



Quotissimo, come qundo leggo che De Jong a 2 mln non va bene ma a 1,734297 sì. Ragazzi mica lo paghiamo noi lo stipendio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma sorridendo: "non posso dirvi se oggi Galliani sarà a Monaco, vediamo, chissà... posso però garantire che è il centrocampista che piace più di tutti e siamo vivi sul giocatore. Per quanto riguarda gli eventuali aggiornamenti, mi fido molto del bravissimo Di Marzio..."*



Bisogna andare la oggi e chiudere in fretta senza aspettare, ricordiamoci che c'è pure L'inter e sinceramente mi darebbe fastidio dopo tutti i nostri problami farcelo soffiare.


----------



## Renegade (18 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma sorridendo: "non posso dirvi se oggi Galliani sarà a Monaco, vediamo, chissà... posso però garantire che è il centrocampista che piace più di tutti e siamo vivi sul giocatore. Per quanto riguarda gli eventuali aggiornamenti, mi fido molto del bravissimo Di Marzio..."*



Ah, un'altra cosa. Anche se Galliani andasse lì a cena col calciatore stasera non si chiuderà nulla. Come al solito ci saranno 42141 pagine e notizie di vari giornalisti del tipo: ''In questo momento stanno mangiando delle penne al sugo, successivamente si passerà all'arrosto con patate in salsa alcolica.'', ''Pare che Kondogbia non abbia digerito il secondo'', ''Adesso sono passati al Gelato al Lampone''. Il tutto finirà con: ''Il Milan continua a trattare. Fine settimana di riflessione per il Monaco''. Quindi ennesimo rinvio.


----------



## kollaps (18 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> ricordiamoci che c'è pure L'inter



Chi?


----------



## kollaps (18 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ah, un'altra cosa. Anche se Galliani andasse lì a cena col calciatore stasera non si chiuderà nulla. Come al solito ci saranno 42141 pagine e notizie di vari giornalisti del tipo: ''In questo momento stanno mangiando delle penne al sugo, successivamente si passerà all'arrosto con patate in salsa alcolica.'', ''Pare che Kondogbia non abbia digerito il secondo'', ''Adesso sono passati al Gelato al Lampone''. Il tutto finirà con: ''Il Milan continua a trattare. Fine settimana di riflessione per il Monaco''. Quindi ennesimo rinvio.



Non sono della tua opinione...
L'accordo col Monaco è praticamente fatto, mette a posto il contratto del giocatore e si chiude.
Stasera non posso confermartelo, ma di sicuro se doveva semplicemente parlare con il giocatore, non ci andava a cena OGGI, saltando il matrimonio e spifferandolo a Di Marzio.





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma sorridendo: "non posso dirvi se oggi Galliani sarà a Monaco, vediamo, chissà... posso però garantire che è il centrocampista che piace più di tutti e siamo vivi sul giocatore. Per quanto riguarda gli eventuali aggiornamenti, mi fido molto del bravissimo Di Marzio..."*


----------



## Renegade (18 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Non sono della tua opinione...
> L'accordo col Monaco è praticamente fatto, mette a posto il contratto del giocatore e si chiude.
> Stasera non posso confermartelo, ma di sicuro se doveva semplicemente parlare con il giocatore, non ci andava a cena OGGI, saltando il matrimonio e spifferandolo a Di Marzio.



Io credo ci vorrà minimo un'altra settimana e mezzo.


----------



## kollaps (18 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Io credo ci vorrà minimo un'altra settimana e mezzo.



L'importante non è l'ufficializzazione, l'importante è che si chiuda l'accordo. Ed oggi se va là è per chiudere l'accordo.
Una volta fatto quello, possono anche discutere una settimana sui bonus, ma il più è fatto.


----------



## TheZio (18 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma sorridendo: "non posso dirvi se oggi Galliani sarà a Monaco, vediamo, chissà... posso però garantire che è il centrocampista che piace più di tutti e siamo vivi sul giocatore. Per quanto riguarda gli eventuali aggiornamenti, mi fido molto del bravissimo Di Marzio..."*



Forza Condor portaci il Kondo!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Io credo ci vorrà minimo un'altra settimana e mezzo.



Si ma aspetta se tu vieni via da la con il contratto firmato poi per il resto c'è tempo.. come per Martinez.. però vieni via con il contratto firmato .


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma sorridendo: "non posso dirvi se oggi Galliani sarà a Monaco, vediamo, chissà... posso però garantire che è il centrocampista che piace più di tutti e siamo vivi sul giocatore. Per quanto riguarda gli eventuali aggiornamenti, mi fido molto del bravissimo Di Marzio..."*



Ma il pelato è partito o no?


----------



## Reblanck (18 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma aspetta se tu vieni via da la con il contratto firmato poi per il resto c'è tempo.. come per Martinez.. però vieni via con il contratto firmato .



Nel calcio fino a che non ci sono le firme può succedere di tutto.
Voglio le firme sia per Kondogobia e sia per Martinez e poi parliamo,perché fino ad adesso parliamo di supposizioni.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Giugno 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ma il pelato è partito o no?



Aspettiamo aggiornamenti da Di Marzio, Suma lo ha fatto capire ma non lo ha voluto confermare probabilmente per non dare troppo clamore.


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma sorridendo: "non posso dirvi se oggi Galliani sarà a Monaco, vediamo, chissà... posso però garantire che è il centrocampista che piace più di tutti e siamo vivi sul giocatore. Per quanto riguarda gli eventuali aggiornamenti, mi fido molto del bravissimo Di Marzio..."*



Oggi vede il Monaco e stasera il giocatore quindi a quanto pare.


Sarebbe un sogno che chiudesse, ma ci credo pochissimo ormai.


----------



## franck3211 (18 Giugno 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Nel calcio fino a che non ci sono le firme può succedere di tutto.
> Voglio le firme sia per Kondogobia e sia per Martinez e poi parliamo,perché fino ad adesso parliamo di supposizioni.



non scherziamo se c'è un accordo, c'è un accordo. Firme importanti ma se un accordo è chiuso è chiuso


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Giugno 2015)

Dai Gallo!!!


----------



## kollaps (18 Giugno 2015)

Se stasera vede il giocatore, o trova l'accordo con il Monaco nel pomeriggio o l'ha già trovato.
E' surreale (e punibile) che un dirigente vada a cena con un giocatore per parlare di un contratto, senza che ci sia il placet dell'altra squadra.
Tutto il resto è noia.


----------



## Reblanck (18 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> non scherziamo se c'è un accordo, c'è un accordo. Firme importanti ma se un accordo è chiuso è chiuso



Voglio l'annuncio perché io mi fido poco e poi parliamo,perché fino ad adesso mi pare che parlano parecchio ma poi alla fine dei conti non abbiamo preso nessuno ufficialmente.


----------



## franck3211 (18 Giugno 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Voglio l'annuncio perché io mi fido poco e poi parliamo,perché fino ad adesso mi pare che parlano parecchio ma poi alla fine dei conti non abbiamo preso nessuno ufficialmente.



Vabbe è inutile parlare.


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (18 Giugno 2015)

Dai siamo ancora a metà giugno, stiamo tranquilli. Negli ultimi anni aspettavamo gli ultimi tre giorni di agosto!


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (18 Giugno 2015)

di norma,siccome Kondogbia è un tesserato del Monaco ancora,se davvero ci sarà questa cena col giocatore e con i suoi agenti è perchè il Monaco ha acconsentito a questo incontro.Quindi,se ancora non c'è accordo definitivo fra i club,possiamo dedurre che quantomeno ci sia una trattativa molto ben avviata


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Giugno 2015)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> di norma,siccome Kondogbia è un tesserato del Monaco ancora,se davvero ci sarà questa cena col giocatore e con i suoi agenti è perchè il Monaco ha acconsentito a questo incontro.Quindi,se ancora non c'è accordo definitivo fra i club,possiamo dedurre che quantomeno ci sia una trattativa molto ben avviata



Vero, col Monaco per me l'accordo è ad un passo e va trovato solo l'accordo definitivo col giocatore. Per quello Galliani si farà offrire l'ennesima cena 



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma sorridendo: "non posso dirvi se oggi Galliani sarà a Monaco, vediamo, chissà... posso però garantire che è il centrocampista che piace più di tutti e siamo vivi sul giocatore. Per quanto riguarda gli eventuali aggiornamenti, mi fido molto del bravissimo Di Marzio..."*



.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> non scherziamo se c'è un accordo, c'è un accordo. Firme importanti ma se un accordo è chiuso è chiuso



Mai sentito parlare della doppia firma di Figo o di Ancellotti già sul treno per andare a Parma a firmare e poi intercettato da Galliani?
il calciomercato è pieno di questi esempi


----------



## franck3211 (18 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Mai sentito parlare della doppia firma di Figo o di Ancellotti già sul treno per andare a Parma a firmare e poi intercettato da Galliani?
> il calciomercato è pieno di questi esempi


Sono d'accordo che può succedere, ma non è la prassi. Qua mi sembra che Martinez non è stato preso, Kondo pure se stasera si avrà l'ufficiosità ( è una ipotesi giusto per dire) manco è stato preso e tutto fa schifo. Io contesto questo modo di pensare, e questo continuo criticare qualunque mossa venga fatta. Io sono per l'equilibrio nei giudizi.


----------



## Sanchez (18 Giugno 2015)

E' fatta, è praticamente nostro

Ora pensiamo alla difesa


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo che può succedere, ma non è la prassi. Qua mi sembra che Martinez non è stato preso, Kondo pure se stasera si avrà l'ufficiosità ( è una ipotesi giusto per dire) manco è stato preso e tutto fa schifo. Io contesto questo modo di pensare, e questo continuo criticare qualunque mossa venga fatta. Io sono per l'equilibrio nei giudizi.



Su questo sono totalmente d'accordo con te, è veramente stucchevole vedere continui piagnistei a metà giugno,

anzi mi permetto di consigliare ai vari moderatori di permettere di postare solo notizie di calciomercato e eventuali analisi tecniche, interessantissime per tutti gli utenti e al massimo di far aprire dei tread appositi nella sezione bar Milan per i vari tafazzi


----------



## Jack14 (18 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo che può succedere, ma non è la prassi. Qua mi sembra che Martinez non è stato preso, Kondo pure se stasera si avrà l'ufficiosità ( è una ipotesi giusto per dire) manco è stato preso e tutto fa schifo. Io contesto questo modo di pensare, e questo continuo criticare qualunque mossa venga fatta. Io sono per l'equilibrio nei giudizi.



D'accordissimo pure io


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2015)

*Pedullà: il Milan attacca ed alza l'offerta per Kondogbia. 35 milioni di euro più bonus. *


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: il Milan attacca ed alza l'offerta per Kondogbia. 35 milioni di euro più bonus. *



Speriamo vada a buon fine!!!


----------



## franck3211 (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: il Milan attacca ed alza l'offerta per Kondogbia. 35 milioni di euro più bonus. *



Se così fosse allora è fatta, i soldi ci sono e basta piagnistei.


----------



## kYMERA (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: il Milan attacca ed alza l'offerta per Kondogbia. 35 milioni di euro più bonus. *



Troppi soldi secondo me per un mediano.


----------



## franck3211 (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: il Milan attacca ed alza l'offerta per Kondogbia. 35 milioni di euro più bonus. *



Admin ti devo correggere, parla di 35 milioni con bonus.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: il Milan attacca ed alza l'offerta per Kondogbia. 35 milioni di euro più bonus. *



Se è cosi, questo significa essere un top club....


----------



## Andre96 (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: il Milan attacca ed alza l'offerta per Kondogbia. 35 milioni di euro più bonus. *



Se si arriva a 35 coi bonus è una cosa,se sono 35 e pure altri milioni di bonus sono tantini.
Comunque non me ne importa,che spendano! Alla buon'ora!


----------



## Jack14 (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: il Milan attacca ed alza l'offerta per Kondogbia. 35 milioni di euro più bonus. *



E vai!! A questo punto era come molti di noi pensavano... La cena c'è perchè l'accordo con il Monaco c'è. Speriamo di convincere il giocatore!


----------



## pazzomania (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: il Milan attacca ed alza l'offerta per Kondogbia. 35 milioni di euro più bonus. *



Ma non eravamo alla trattativa col giocatore in quanto col Monaco era già tutto fatto?


----------



## kYMERA (18 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> E vai!! A questo punto era come molti di noi pensavano... La cena c'è perchè l'accordo con il Monaco c'è. Speriamo di convincere il giocatore!



Quello che avevo detto io, anche perché bisogna avere l'autorizzazione della società per parlare con un suo tesserato e quindi nessuno ti fa prendere un accordo con il tuo calciatore se non hai in linea di massima raggiunto una intesa con il suo club.


----------



## Jaqen (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: il Milan attacca ed alza l'offerta per Kondogbia. 35 milioni di euro più bonus. *



Fidatevi, questo ci fa fare il gran salto di qualità. Aumenterà il livello del nostro centrocampo di tantissimo.


----------



## Tobi (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: il Milan attacca ed alza l'offerta per Kondogbia. 35 milioni di euro più bonus. *



Spendeteli spendeteli portateci un centrocampista degno di tale nome


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: il Milan attacca ed alza l'offerta per Kondogbia. 35 milioni di euro più bonus. *



cifra spropositata per un mediano. Porca miseria se penso che gundogan costa 25 mln. O fabregas costato 45.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Fidatevi, questo ci fa fare il gran salto di qualità. Aumenterà il livello del nostro centrocampo di tantissimo.



qualità? ancora? è un giocatore difensivo, che recupera tanti palloni ma non sa costruire!!!!


----------



## Arsozzenal (18 Giugno 2015)

ma chi l'ha detto che gundogan costa 25?!le valutazioni dei giocatori le fate voi?
gundogan se si muove da Dortmund e ci son squadre disposte a prenderlo voglio vedere come sale il prezzo!
troppa gente è convinta che il mercato funziona come a fifa


----------



## Doctore (18 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> cifra spropositata per un mediano. Porca miseria se penso che gundogan costa 25 mln. O fabregas costato 45.



ma non vengono al milan ora.


----------



## sion (18 Giugno 2015)

non scordatevi che questo ragazzo ha 22 anni e ampi margini di crescita..potenzilamnete e' uno che tra un paio d'anni puo' valere 60 milioni


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Giugno 2015)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ma chi l'ha detto che gundogan costa 25?!le valutazioni dei giocatori le fate voi?
> gundogan se si muove da Dortmund e ci son squadre disposte a prenderlo voglio vedere come sale il prezzo!
> troppa gente è convinta che il mercato funziona come a fifa



se magari ti informassi invece di parlare a caso. Il giocatore è in scadenza. Ha un solo anno di contratto. Il valore che dava la società l'anno scorso era di 30 mln circa, considerando che non sono in champions, e che devono fare casa, se vai lì e gli dai 25 mln te lo portano fino a casa.


----------



## Butcher (18 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> cifra spropositata per un mediano. Porca miseria se penso che gundogan costa 25 mln. O fabregas costato 45.



Questo è veramente forte, altroché!


----------



## franck3211 (18 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> se magari ti informassi invece di parlare a caso. Il giocatore è in scadenza. Ha un solo anno di contratto. Il valore che dava la società l'anno scorso era di 30 mln circa, considerando che non sono in champions, e che devono fare casa, se vai lì e gli dai 25 mln te lo portano fino a casa.



Dimentichi un fattore, lui era vicinissimo a Barca e Bayer ma ha richiesto cifre folli per lo stipendio che ne Barca ne Bayern hanno accettato.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Dimentichi un fattore, lui era vicinissimo a Barca e Bayer ma ha richiesto cifre folli per lo stipendio che ne Barca ne Bayern hanno accettato.



attualmente guadagna 1,5 mln l'anno, quanto può aver mai chiesto? 4/5? li vale tutti.


----------



## kollaps (18 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> se magari ti informassi invece di parlare a caso. Il giocatore è in scadenza. Ha un solo anno di contratto. Il valore che dava la società l'anno scorso era di 30 mln circa, considerando che non sono in champions, e che devono fare casa, se vai lì e gli dai 25 mln te lo portano fino a casa.



Si peccato che d'ingaggio chiede oltre gli 8 milioni, glieli dai tu?
MAI CONTENTI.

Kondogbia è un '93, strapotere fisico, discreto dribbling, fase difensiva eccezionale, ottimo tiratore e piedi abbastanza buoni.
Questa crociata del De Jong smettetela vi prego, perchè è una cavolata 
Kondogbia a 35 milioni è comunque un affare, questo ragazzo sarà il perno del nostro centrocampo e fidatevi che lo ameremo.

Se siete così bravi, perchè non fate l'ad del Milan?


----------



## franck3211 (18 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> attualmente guadagna 1,5 mln l'anno, quanto può aver mai chiesto? 4/5? li vale tutti.



Si parlava di una richiesta di 8 9 milioni, motivo per il quale non se le preso nessuno, aggiungerei giustamente dato che al momento fisicamente è un'incognita.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Si peccato che d'ingaggio chiede oltre gli 8 milioni, glieli dai tu?
> MAI CONTENTI.
> 
> Kondogbia è un '93, strapotere fisico, discreto dribbling, fase difensiva eccezionale, ottimo tiratore e piedi abbastanza buoni.
> ...



Lol, rimarrai deluso se pensi che SOLO kondgbia ti trasforma la squadra. NOn è pogba mettitelo in testa. Non si tratta di fare l'ad, ma di conoscere il giocatore, dubito che tu lo conosca.


----------



## Snake (18 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> attualmente guadagna 1,5 mln l'anno, quanto può aver mai chiesto? 4/5? li vale tutti.



da quello che si dice pare abbia chiesto molto di più


----------



## kollaps (18 Giugno 2015)

Se arriva Soriano non va bene, se rinnova De Jong non va bene, compriamo Kondogbia a 35 mln non li vale, Martinez a 35 sono soldi buttati.
Dite la verità dai, il Milan decimo in classifica era una goduria per voi, così potevate infierire sulla società a più non posso, ma mi dispiace, le cose sono cambiate


----------



## kollaps (18 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Lol, rimarrai deluso se pensi che SOLO kondgbia ti trasforma la squadra. NOn è pogba mettitelo in testa. Non si tratta di fare l'ad, ma di conoscere il giocatore, dubito che tu lo conosca.



Io invece dubito che tifi il Milan


----------



## kollaps (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: il Milan attacca ed alza l'offerta per Kondogbia. 35 milioni di euro più bonus. *



.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: il Milan attacca ed alza l'offerta per Kondogbia. 35 milioni di euro più bonus. *



Quotare!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*
E basta parlare di altri giocatori in questo topic. Basta intasare questo topic. Andata in Bar Milan e scrivete quello che volete su altri possibili nomi. NON QUI!*


----------



## Aron (18 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Troppi soldi secondo me per un mediano.



Non è però un semplice mediano.
Questo entro poco tempo sarà nella top 5 dei migliori centrocampisti al mondo.


----------



## smallball (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: il Milan attacca ed alza l'offerta per Kondogbia. 35 milioni di euro più bonus. *



spero sia l'offerta giusta


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Se arriva Soriano non va bene, se rinnova De Jong non va bene, compriamo Kondogbia a 35 mln non li vale, Martinez a 35 sono soldi buttati.
> Dite la verità dai, il Milan decimo in classifica era una goduria per voi, così potevate infierire sulla società a più non posso, ma mi dispiace, le cose sono cambiate



Purtroppo per te mi stai confondendo con qualcun altro. Non ho mai detto che martinez non vale 35 mln, anzi per me lui li vale eccome. Kondogbia è indubbiamente un ottimo giocatore, che può ancora migliorare, ma non è uno dai piedi fatati, raramente ti fa il lancio lungo, o il passaggio in verticale. Gioca alla de jong, ma questo non significa che siano gli stessi.
Soriano è un mediocre, poi oh, si vede che sei abituato a questo tipo di giocatori. Io sono/ero abituato diversamente al milan. Con gente che dava del tu al pallone e che brillava per qualità tecniche.


----------



## franck3211 (18 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quotare!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> E basta parlare di altri giocatori in questo topic. Basta intasare questo topic. Andata in Bar Milan e scrivete quello che volete su altri possibili nomi. NON QUI!*



35 milioni con bonus, così dice Pedullà.


----------



## Doctore (18 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Lol, rimarrai deluso se pensi che SOLO kondgbia ti trasforma la squadra. NOn è pogba mettitelo in testa. Non si tratta di fare l'ad, ma di conoscere il giocatore, dubito che tu lo conosca.



ma anche tra i ferri da stiro del centrocampo ci sono quelli scarsi e forti.
Quelli come modric ora non vengono al milan mettiamocelo in testa.


----------



## wfiesso (18 Giugno 2015)

SE lo prendono è un colpaccio


----------



## Aron (18 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> se magari ti informassi invece di parlare a caso. Il giocatore è in scadenza. Ha un solo anno di contratto. Il valore che dava la società l'anno scorso era di 30 mln circa, considerando che non sono in champions, e che devono fare casa, se vai lì e gli dai 25 mln te lo portano fino a casa.



Gundogan è vicinissimo al Barcellona. 
E' andato.
Credo comunque che non sia mai stato un vero obiettivo del Milan, che per il ruolo di regista sembra più orientato sugli under 23.


----------



## carlocarlo (18 Giugno 2015)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ma chi l'ha detto che gundogan costa 25?!le valutazioni dei giocatori le fate voi?
> gundogan se si muove da Dortmund e ci son squadre disposte a prenderlo voglio vedere come sale il prezzo!
> troppa gente è convinta che il mercato funziona come a fifa


----------



## franck3211 (18 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Gundogan è vicinissimo al Barcellona.
> E' andato.
> Credo comunque che non sia mai stato un vero obiettivo del Milan, che per il ruolo di regista sembra più orientato sugli under 23.



Gundogan se chiede ancora 8 9 milioni è destinato al Borussia.


----------



## siioca (18 Giugno 2015)

se kondogbia arriva è gia tanta roba, per ora nomi altisonanti senza fare la champions sono difficili da prendere,se il prossimo anno la faremo sara un altra cosa, ricordatevi la juve chi prendeva senza champions? ora mi sembra che i giocatori ci vanno volentieri...


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Lol, rimarrai deluso se pensi che SOLO kondgbia ti trasforma la squadra. *NOn è pogba mettitelo in testa*. Non si tratta di fare l'ad, ma di conoscere il giocatore, dubito che tu lo conosca.



In realtà a noi serve molto più uno come Kondo che uno come Pogba (che pure lui da solo non ti cambia una mazza in tutta onestà, vorrei vederlo senza pirlo e Vidal..) ma devo dire che è vero..molti credono che Kondogbia sia un giocatore di impostazione, *non è così*

Abilissimo nel recuperare palla, sa impostare ma soprattutto sa partire palla al piede e far saltare le linee, la sua dote principale è la strabordante forza fisica unita ad una discreta velocità e ad una tecnica di buon livello, nel nostro centrocampo sarebbe il numero uno per distacco e senza dubbio della sua presenza gioverebbe molto Montolivo mentre con De Jong non capisco come si integrerebbero (anche perché Nigel sa solo difendere..)

Colpo che deve essere fatto a tutti i costi, poi tra un anno via Monto e mettiamo dentro un regista da top europa così si torna ad avere un centrocampo da Milan


----------



## Victorss (18 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Gundogan se chiede ancora 8 9 milioni è destinato al Borussia.


Ehm io tra i due mi prendo kondogbia a cuor leggero e concordo con chi dice che tra un paio d anni varrà 60 milioni. Ricorda molto il miglior Desailly.


----------



## Aron (18 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Gundogan se chiede ancora 8 9 milioni è destinato al Borussia.



Poco ma sicuro.


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: il Milan attacca ed alza l'offerta per Kondogbia. 35 milioni di euro più bonus. *



Portiamo a casa questo centrocampista fantastico.


----------



## sion (18 Giugno 2015)

ma galliani quando parte? se parte


----------



## kollaps (18 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In realtà a noi serve molto più uno come Kondo che uno come Pogba (che pure lui da solo non ti cambia una mazza in tutta onestà, vorrei vederlo senza pirlo e Vidal..) ma devo dire che è vero..molti credono che Kondogbia sia un giocatore di impostazione, *non è così*
> 
> Abilissimo nel recuperare palla, sa impostare ma soprattutto sa partire palla al piede e far saltare le linee, la sua dote principale è la strabordante forza fisica unita ad una discreta velocità e ad una tecnica di buon livello, nel nostro centrocampo sarebbe il numero uno per distacco e senza dubbio della sua presenza gioverebbe molto Montolivo mentre con De Jong non capisco come si integrerebbero (anche perché Nigel sa solo difendere..)
> 
> Colpo che deve essere fatto a tutti i costi, poi tra un anno via Monto e mettiamo dentro un regista da top europa così si torna ad avere un centrocampo da Milan



Io non ho mai paragonato Kondogbia ad Iniesta o Modric, ho detto che oltre ad essere una grandissimo recupera palloni ed avere un fisico straripante, ha anche due piedi abbastanza buoni.
Non farà i lanci di 50 metri, ma i passaggi li sa fare.
Senza contare che è il primo acquisto a centrocampo, chi lo sa che non vengano presi altri giocatori??
Siamo ancora a metà giugno...intanto Kondogbia è un grandissimo acquisto, altrochè


----------



## kollaps (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: il Milan attacca ed alza l'offerta per Kondogbia. 35 milioni di euro più bonus. *



Se stasera ci sarà effettivamente la cena, si chiude.
Lo stesso Pedullà su Twitter ha detto che ci sarebbero state novità in serata


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: il Milan attacca ed alza l'offerta per Kondogbia. 35 milioni di euro più bonus. *


Ste cifre sono assurde, contento se viene ma il mercato di questi tempi è vergognoso. Spero che prima o poi si riesca a rinsavire e a normalizzare questi prezzi fuori dal mondo.


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Giugno 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> ma galliani quando parte? se parte



Starà facendo bis su bis al matrimonio di Abate..


----------



## il condor (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: il Milan attacca ed alza l'offerta per Kondogbia. 35 milioni di euro più bonus. *



La cifra comincia a diventare eccessiva però questo va preso.


----------



## Tobi (18 Giugno 2015)

piccolo off-topic:

Galliani non si è voluto perdere l'aperitivo al matrimonio di abate. Due stuzzichini e parte per Monaco


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2015)

Se non prendiamo nessuno perché non prendiamo nessuno se spendiamo perché spendiamo se prendiamo i giovani son giovani se prendiamo i vecchi non van bene perche sono vecchi.. allora bagai ... chiudiamo qui tutto e basta.. OGNI COSA CHE FA IL MILAN NON VA BENE.. ogni cosa


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: il Milan attacca ed alza l'offerta per Kondogbia. 35 milioni di euro più bonus. *



SE non accettano manco cosi lasciamo perdere, per me l'offerta già è folle cosi.


----------



## kollaps (18 Giugno 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> piccolo off-topic:
> 
> Galliani non si è voluto perdere l'aperitivo al matrimonio di abate. Due stuzzichini e parte per Monaco



Fonte?


----------



## Sotiris (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: il Milan attacca ed alza l'offerta per Kondogbia. 35 milioni di euro più bonus. *



nella gerarchia di affidabilità Pedullà viene prima o dopo Sportmediaset?
chiedo perché non lo conosco molto....


----------



## franck3211 (18 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se non prendiamo nessuno perché non prendiamo nessuno se spendiamo perché spendiamo se prendiamo i giovani son giovani se prendiamo i vecchi non van bene perche sono vecchi.. allora bagai ... chiudiamo qui tutto e basta.. OGNI COSA CHE FA IL MILAN NON VA BENE.. ogni cosa


Mamma mia ti do ragione, se questo non veniva preso si scatenava il putiferio. Se prendevamo un grande regista dicevamo che De jong rovinava il centrocampo ugualmente. Se prendiamo Ibra non va bene perchè è vecchio e se prendi martinez lo hai pagato troppo e giocava in portogallo. Se prendi Hummels è rotto, se prendi Darmian non vale piu di 10 milioni e così via..


----------



## Tobi (18 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se non prendiamo nessuno perché non prendiamo nessuno se spendiamo perché spendiamo se prendiamo i giovani son giovani se prendiamo i vecchi non van bene perche sono vecchi.. allora bagai ... chiudiamo qui tutto e basta.. OGNI COSA CHE FA IL MILAN NON VA BENE.. ogni cosa



Lollo purtroppo si è perso il ruolo del tifoso, in questi anni ci hanno fatto diventare ragionieri, contabili, commercialisti e tutto quel che rappresenta l'economia. 
Torniamo ad essere tifosi per cortesia. Kondogbia ci serve? Si. E' Forte? Si. Lo stiamo trattando? Probabilmente si. Quindi rilassatevi e ricordate che i soldi non li mettiamo noi ma la società


----------



## franck3211 (18 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> nella gerarchia di affidabilità Pedullà viene prima o dopo Sportmediaset?
> chiedo perché non lo conosco molto....




A quanto dicono è un tipo affidabile che non si espone quasi mai se non ha notizie attendibili.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: il Milan attacca ed alza l'offerta per Kondogbia. 35 milioni di euro più bonus. *



*Pedullà:Il Milan vuole Kondogbia a tutti i costi,Galliani è atteso nelle prossime ore a Montecarlo e vuole sferrare l'attacco decisivo, dopo aver offerto 27 milioni ora il Milan vuole arrivare fino a 35 milioni con bonus in modo da scardinare le resistenze del Monaco, contando anche sulla volontà del giocatore e anticipare le eventuali mosse dell'Inter. i neroazzurri non so sono rassegnati ma sanno che al momento andare su Imbula è più semplice,sul giocatore c'è pure l'Arsenal e dalla Spagna parlano dell'interesse di Real Madrid e Barcellona.*


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà:Il Milan vuole Kondogbia a tutti i costi,Galliani è atteso nelle prossime ore a Montecarlo e vuole sferrare l'attacco decisivo, dopo aver offerto 27 milioni ora il Milan vuole arrivare fino a 35 milioni con bonus in modo da scardinare le resistenze del Monaco, contando anche sulla volontà del giocatore e anticipare le eventuali mosse dell'Inter. i neroazzurri non so sono rassegnati ma sanno che al momento andare su Imbula è più semplice,sul giocatore c'è pure l'Arsenal e dalla Spagna parlano dell'interesse di Real Madrid e Barcellona.*



Si ma è da giorni che dicono che lo vogliamo, che offriamo cash, che vogliamo battere la concorrenza, che Galliani parte....a noi interessa che Galliani vada a Monaco.


----------



## mark (18 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà:Il Milan vuole Kondogbia a tutti i costi,Galliani è atteso nelle prossime ore a Montecarlo e vuole sferrare l'attacco decisivo, dopo aver offerto 27 milioni ora il Milan vuole arrivare fino a 35 milioni con bonus in modo da scardinare le resistenze del Monaco, contando anche sulla volontà del giocatore e anticipare le eventuali mosse dell'Inter. i neroazzurri non so sono rassegnati ma sanno che al momento andare su Imbula è più semplice,sul giocatore c'è pure l'Arsenal e dalla Spagna parlano dell'interesse di Real Madrid e Barcellona.*



Ottimo.. Se è vero speriamo di chiudere già stasera e poi si inizia a lavorare su altri obiettivi 
Ps. L'Arsenal ci odierà se gli soffiamo anche lui dopo Martinez


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Giugno 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ste cifre sono assurde, contento se viene ma il mercato di questi tempi è vergognoso. Spero che prima o poi si riesca a rinsavire e a normalizzare questi prezzi fuori dal mondo.



Il problema è solo perché qualche genio da noi si è inventato di lasciare andare la rosa e oggi non abbiamo nessuno di vendibile per fare cassa..l'inflazione ci può anche stare..ma se ppuoi fare come il Real che vende Di Maria a 70 e Prende James Rodríguez a 80 non ti pesa molto..la Juve se cede Pogba a 80 milioni che gli frega di spenderne 90 sul mercato?..il problema è se parti da zero come noi e non hai nessuno con cui fare cassa se serve..


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà:Il Milan vuole Kondogbia a tutti i costi,Galliani è atteso nelle prossime ore a Montecarlo e vuole sferrare l'attacco decisivo, dopo aver offerto 27 milioni ora il Milan vuole arrivare fino a 35 milioni con bonus in modo da scardinare le resistenze del Monaco, contando anche sulla volontà del giocatore e anticipare le eventuali mosse dell'Inter. i neroazzurri non so sono rassegnati ma sanno che al momento andare su Imbula è più semplice,sul giocatore c'è pure l'Arsenal e dalla Spagna parlano dell'interesse di Real Madrid e Barcellona.*





Tobi ha scritto:


> Lollo purtroppo si è perso il ruolo del tifoso, in questi anni ci hanno fatto diventare ragionieri, contabili, commercialisti e tutto quel che rappresenta l'economia.
> Torniamo ad essere tifosi per cortesia. Kondogbia ci serve? Si. E' Forte? Si. Lo stiamo trattando? Probabilmente si. Quindi rilassatevi e ricordate che i soldi non li mettiamo noi ma la società



Parole sante!!! Se un giocatore è forte mettiamo da parte i libri contabili e torniamo a godere!!! Abbiamo rosicato per troppo tempo dietro a scarsoni immondi!


----------



## danykz (18 Giugno 2015)

Galliani ancora è a casa Milan , starà facendo la merendina in attesa della cena


----------



## Sotiris (18 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> A quanto dicono è un tipo affidabile che non si espone quasi mai se non ha notizie attendibili.



perfetto, grazie


----------



## Alberto (18 Giugno 2015)

Secondo "L'Equipe" l'inter venerdi dovrebbe chiudere per 18 mln Imbula... speriamo ora si tolgano dalle scatole per Kondogbia..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà:Il Milan vuole Kondogbia a tutti i costi,Galliani è atteso nelle prossime ore a Montecarlo e vuole sferrare l'attacco decisivo, dopo aver offerto 27 milioni ora il Milan vuole arrivare fino a 35 milioni con bonus in modo da scardinare le resistenze del Monaco, contando anche sulla volontà del giocatore e anticipare le eventuali mosse dell'Inter. i neroazzurri non so sono rassegnati ma sanno che al momento andare su Imbula è più semplice,sul giocatore c'è pure l'Arsenal e dalla Spagna parlano dell'interesse di Real Madrid e Barcellona.*



Daje 27 milioni + bonus di raggiungimento Champions l'anno prossimo


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà:Il Milan vuole Kondogbia a tutti i costi,Galliani è atteso nelle prossime ore a Montecarlo e vuole sferrare l'attacco decisivo, dopo aver offerto 27 milioni ora il Milan vuole arrivare fino a 35 milioni con bonus in modo da scardinare le resistenze del Monaco, contando anche sulla volontà del giocatore e anticipare le eventuali mosse dell'Inter. i neroazzurri non so sono rassegnati ma sanno che al momento andare su Imbula è più semplice,sul giocatore c'è pure l'Arsenal e dalla Spagna parlano dell'interesse di Real Madrid e Barcellona.*



Allora sto condom...parte o no?


----------



## malos (18 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà:Il Milan vuole Kondogbia a tutti i costi,Galliani è atteso nelle prossime ore a Montecarlo e vuole sferrare l'attacco decisivo, dopo aver offerto 27 milioni ora il Milan vuole arrivare fino a 35 milioni con bonus in modo da scardinare le resistenze del Monaco, contando anche sulla volontà del giocatore e anticipare le eventuali mosse dell'Inter. i neroazzurri non so sono rassegnati ma sanno che al momento andare su Imbula è più semplice,sul giocatore c'è pure l'Arsenal e dalla Spagna parlano dell'interesse di Real Madrid e Barcellona.*



Stappo lo champagne se lo prendono, giocatore fantastico. 
Poi chissene di quanto costa, mica lo paghiamo noi.


----------



## sion (18 Giugno 2015)

secondo me no..sarebbe gia' partito


----------



## Aron (18 Giugno 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> secondo me no..sarebbe gia' partito



Fra poco parte.


----------



## 4-3-3 (18 Giugno 2015)

Per me non parte oggi. Ho brutte sensazioni.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà:Il Milan vuole Kondogbia a tutti i costi,Galliani è atteso nelle prossime ore a Montecarlo e vuole sferrare l'attacco decisivo, dopo aver offerto 27 milioni ora il Milan vuole arrivare fino a 35 milioni con bonus in modo da scardinare le resistenze del Monaco, contando anche sulla volontà del giocatore e anticipare le eventuali mosse dell'Inter. i neroazzurri non so sono rassegnati ma sanno che al momento andare su Imbula è più semplice,sul giocatore c'è pure l'Arsenal e dalla Spagna parlano dell'interesse di Real Madrid e Barcellona.*



Quotate.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà:Il Milan vuole Kondogbia a tutti i costi,Galliani è atteso nelle prossime ore a Montecarlo e vuole sferrare l'attacco decisivo, dopo aver offerto 27 milioni ora il Milan vuole arrivare fino a 35 milioni con bonus in modo da scardinare le resistenze del Monaco, contando anche sulla volontà del giocatore e anticipare le eventuali mosse dell'Inter. i neroazzurri non so sono rassegnati ma sanno che al momento andare su Imbula è più semplice,sul giocatore c'è pure l'Arsenal e dalla Spagna parlano dell'interesse di Real Madrid e Barcellona.*





malos ha scritto:


> Stappo lo champagne se lo prendono, giocatore fantastico.
> Poi chissene di quanto costa, mica lo paghiamo noi.



Ma infatti! Fintantoché prendono giocatori importanti e soprattutto utili perché dovremmo farci NOI il problema?

Kondogbia ha dimostrato di essere fondamentale per il Monaco ed ha solo 22 anni. Se vuoi un possibile campione queste sono le cifre ad oggi.

Certo che nel forum molti già lo consigliavano due anni fa, quando la clausola rescissoria era di 20 milioni, ma vabbé


----------



## markjordan (18 Giugno 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> secondo me no..sarebbe gia' partito


e x 4 ore prima di cena che fa ? un pokerino?
lasciatelo lavorare , dobbiamo liberarci di 12 giocatori


----------



## Alberto (18 Giugno 2015)

Secondo tuttomercatoweb Galliani è ancora a "Casa Milan" ma è tutto pronto per la partenza in serata verso Monaco per tentare di chiudere...


----------



## carlocarlo (18 Giugno 2015)

ma quanto ci vuole ad arrivare a montecarlo da milano?


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà:Il Milan vuole Kondogbia a tutti i costi,Galliani è atteso nelle prossime ore a Montecarlo e vuole sferrare l'attacco decisivo, dopo aver offerto 27 milioni ora il Milan vuole arrivare fino a 35 milioni con bonus in modo da scardinare le resistenze del Monaco, contando anche sulla volontà del giocatore e anticipare le eventuali mosse dell'Inter. i neroazzurri non so sono rassegnati ma sanno che al momento andare su Imbula è più semplice,sul giocatore c'è pure l'Arsenal e dalla Spagna parlano dell'interesse di Real Madrid e Barcellona.*



L'importante è chiudere e ufficializzare qualcosa.
P.S. Definire Kondo un "mediano" è riduttivo. È un centrocampista moderno che ha tutto per seguire le orme di Yaya Tourè.


----------



## franck3211 (18 Giugno 2015)

*Pellegatti a MC: se oggi Galliani vola a Montecarlo è quasi certamente per chiudere la trattativa. Sarà un summit decisivo. Ad oggi il Milan ha una potenza economica che gli permette di raggiungere tanti obiettivi.*


----------



## diavolo (18 Giugno 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> ma quanto ci vuole ad arrivare a montecarlo da milano?


In elicottero 1h




franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti a MC: se oggi Galliani vola a Montecarlo è quasi certamente per chiudere la trattativa. Sarà un summit decisivo. Ad oggi il Milan ha una potenza economica che gli permette di raggiungere tanti obiettivi.*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti a MC: se oggi Galliani vola a Montecarlo è quasi certamente per chiudere la trattativa. Sarà un summit decisivo. Ad oggi il Milan ha una potenza economica che gli permette di raggiungere tanti obiettivi.*


Pellegatti porta sfiga e succede sempre l'opposto di quello che dice.
Deve stare zitto così almeno qualcosa di positivo può accadere.


----------



## Victorss (18 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti a MC: se oggi Galliani vola a Montecarlo è quasi certamente per chiudere la trattativa. Sarà un summit decisivo. Ad oggi il Milan ha una potenza economica che gli permette di raggiungere tanti obiettivi.*



Bene Bene..attendiamo fiduciosi.


----------



## walter 22 (18 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti a MC: se oggi Galliani vola a Montecarlo è quasi certamente per chiudere la trattativa. Sarà un summit decisivo. Ad oggi il Milan ha una potenza economica che gli permette di raggiungere tanti obiettivi.*



Chiamare questo zerbino giornalista è un'insulto dato che dice soltanto quello che gli ordinano i suoi padroni, speriamo soltanto che gli abbiamo detto la verità.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà:Il Milan vuole Kondogbia a tutti i costi,Galliani è atteso nelle prossime ore a Montecarlo e vuole sferrare l'attacco decisivo, dopo aver offerto 27 milioni ora il Milan vuole arrivare fino a 35 milioni con bonus in modo da scardinare le resistenze del Monaco, contando anche sulla volontà del giocatore e anticipare le eventuali mosse dell'Inter. i neroazzurri non so sono rassegnati ma sanno che al momento andare su Imbula è più semplice,sul giocatore c'è pure l'Arsenal e dalla Spagna parlano dell'interesse di Real Madrid e Barcellona.*





franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti a MC: se oggi Galliani vola a Montecarlo è quasi certamente per chiudere la trattativa. Sarà un summit decisivo. Ad oggi il Milan ha una potenza economica che gli permette di raggiungere tanti obiettivi.*



Dai che ormai siamo vicinissimi!


----------



## de sica (18 Giugno 2015)

Speriamo di chiudere nel breve. Ho fiducia.


----------



## 4-3-3 (18 Giugno 2015)

Visto che non parte allora non sarà un incontro decisivo...


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Giugno 2015)

Speriamo! Kondogbia è fondamentale


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà:Il Milan vuole Kondogbia a tutti i costi,Galliani è atteso nelle prossime ore a Montecarlo e vuole sferrare l'attacco decisivo, dopo aver offerto 27 milioni ora il Milan vuole arrivare fino a 35 milioni con bonus in modo da scardinare le resistenze del Monaco, contando anche sulla volontà del giocatore e anticipare le eventuali mosse dell'Inter. i neroazzurri non so sono rassegnati ma sanno che al momento andare su Imbula è più semplice,sul giocatore c'è pure l'Arsenal e dalla Spagna parlano dell'interesse di Real Madrid e Barcellona.*





franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti a MC: se oggi Galliani vola a Montecarlo è quasi certamente per chiudere la trattativa. Sarà un summit decisivo. Ad oggi il Milan ha una potenza economica che gli permette di raggiungere tanti obiettivi.*




*Secondo Calciomercato.com Galliani partirà stasera in tarda serata e l'incontro per Kondogbia potrebbe slittare a domani.*


----------



## markjordan (18 Giugno 2015)

se non parte entro le 19 sono amari


----------



## 4-3-3 (18 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Calciomercato.com Galiani partirà stasera in tarda serata e l'incontro per Kondogbia potrebbe slittare a domani.*



L'avevo detto... classici rinvii e rimandi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Calciomercato.com Galliani partirà stasera in tarda serata e l'incontro per Kondogbia potrebbe slittare a domani.*



Il senso di ciò? Vuole farsi cenetta e notte in hotel a Montecarlo?


----------



## Blu71 (18 Giugno 2015)

*Calciomercato.com riporta che Galliani potrebbe recarsi a Montecarlo in tarda serata e quindi l'incontro con Kondogbia potrebbe essere rinviato a domani mattina.*


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Calciomercato.com Galliani partirà stasera in tarda serata e l'incontro per Kondogbia potrebbe slittare a domani.*



Mi sono rotto.


----------



## Alberto (18 Giugno 2015)

Questo voleva semplicemente evitare il matrimonio di Abate... probabilmente il menu non era di suo gradimento... molto meglio Montecarlo..


----------



## Jino (18 Giugno 2015)

Operazione complicata, ma è un giocatore da prendere, ti cambia un reparto.


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Calciomercato.com riporta che Galliani potrebbe recarsi a Montecarlo in tarda serata e quindi l'incontro con Kondogbia potrebbe essere rinviato a domani mattina.*



Ora sicuramente stanno trattando le basi via telefono o fax... ma un pò rode veder rimandare ancora


----------



## walter 22 (18 Giugno 2015)

Alberto ha scritto:


> Questo voleva semplicemente evitare il matrimonio di Abate...



Non penso che rifiuti un matrimonio, Galliani non rifiuterebbe mai una cena


----------



## il condor (18 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Calciomercato.com riporta che Galliani potrebbe recarsi a Montecarlo in tarda serata e quindi l'incontro con Kondogbia potrebbe essere rinviato a domani mattina.*



scontato il rinvio...


----------



## de sica (18 Giugno 2015)

Ma domani o oggi cosa cambia ragazzi? mamma mia che isteria


----------



## il condor (18 Giugno 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ma domani o oggi cosa cambia ragazzi? mamma mia che isteria


da domani andrà a finire a sabato. Da sabato a domenica. da domenica a lunedì. da lunedì...


----------



## de sica (18 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> da domani andrà a finire a sabato. Da sabato a domenica. da domenica a lunedì. da lunedì...



Si ma se arriva in tarda serata, è inutile fare l'incontro verso quell'ora. Meglio la mattina seguente. Io confido che posso concludere. Se non dovesse farlo, allora partiranno le sante critiche ma fino ad allora.. è inutile frustrarsi per nulla


----------



## folletto (18 Giugno 2015)

Dai, critichiamo quando sarà ufficiale che non viene


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (18 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Calciomercato.com riporta che Galliani potrebbe recarsi a Montecarlo in tarda serata e quindi l'incontro con Kondogbia potrebbe essere rinviato a domani mattina.*



.


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Giugno 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ma domani o oggi cosa cambia ragazzi? mamma mia che isteria



Che domani diventa domani di nuovo e così via...


----------



## Andre96 (18 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Calciomercato.com riporta che Galliani potrebbe recarsi a Montecarlo in tarda serata e quindi l'incontro con Kondogbia potrebbe essere rinviato a domani mattina.*



Sta frase è tutta al condizionale ed è di Calciomercato...per quel che ne sappiamo potrebbe incontrarlo stasera.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Giugno 2015)

Ultime news su Kondogbia:



MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà:Il Milan vuole Kondogbia a tutti i costi,Galliani è atteso nelle prossime ore a Montecarlo e vuole sferrare l'attacco decisivo, dopo aver offerto 27 milioni ora il Milan vuole arrivare fino a 35 milioni con bonus in modo da scardinare le resistenze del Monaco, contando anche sulla volontà del giocatore e anticipare le eventuali mosse dell'Inter. i neroazzurri non so sono rassegnati ma sanno che al momento andare su Imbula è più semplice,sul giocatore c'è pure l'Arsenal e dalla Spagna parlano dell'interesse di Real Madrid e Barcellona.*





franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti a MC: se oggi Galliani vola a Montecarlo è quasi certamente per chiudere la trattativa. Sarà un summit decisivo. Ad oggi il Milan ha una potenza economica che gli permette di raggiungere tanti obiettivi.*





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Calciomercato.com Galliani partirà stasera in tarda serata e l'incontro per Kondogbia potrebbe slittare a domani.*


----------



## de sica (18 Giugno 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Che domani diventa domani di nuovo e così via...



eh si buonanotte.. si sono esposte troppe fonti. Andrà e proverà a chiudere, il resto è fuffa.





Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Calciomercato.com riporta che Galliani potrebbe recarsi a Montecarlo in tarda serata e quindi l'incontro con Kondogbia potrebbe essere rinviato a domani mattina.*


.


----------



## Litte2307 (18 Giugno 2015)

Ma perché parlate di criticare?? Criticare, criticare sempre... Anche in momenti come questo quando il Milan sembra si stia riprendendo sotto ogni punto di vista, c'è chi si lamenta. Ragazzi, siamo a giugno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Il mercato si conclude a fine agosto! Non possiamo continuare così per tutta questa campagna acquisti, altrimenti diventiamo matti! ;-)


----------



## markjordan (18 Giugno 2015)

una serata x chiudere non basta , domani hanno tempo x tutto
parte stasera x fare l'offerta , dare la notte x pensarci e non perdere la mattinata
sembra logico


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Calciomercato.com Galliani partirà stasera in tarda serata e l'incontro per Kondogbia potrebbe slittare a domani.*



ma con l'inter non si era detto di non farsi dispetti? e questi ancora ci vogliono provare...bah.


----------



## robs91 (18 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà:Il Milan vuole Kondogbia a tutti i costi,Galliani è atteso nelle prossime ore a Montecarlo e vuole sferrare l'attacco decisivo, dopo aver offerto 27 milioni ora il Milan vuole arrivare fino a 35 milioni con bonus in modo da scardinare le resistenze del Monaco, contando anche sulla volontà del giocatore e anticipare le eventuali mosse dell'Inter. i neroazzurri non so sono rassegnati ma sanno che al momento andare su Imbula è più semplice,sul giocatore c'è pure l'Arsenal e dalla Spagna parlano dell'interesse di Real Madrid e Barcellona.*



Sarò l'unico ma io non sono d'accordo sullo spendere 35 milioni per Kondogbia e zero per un centrocampista di qualità.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Sarò l'unico ma io non sono d'accordo sullo spendere 35 milioni per Kondogbia e zero per un centrocampista di qualità.



non sei l'unico tranquillo...


----------



## carlocarlo (18 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Sarò l'unico ma io non sono d'accordo sullo spendere 35 milioni per Kondogbia e zero per un centrocampista di qualità.


il calciomercato finisce il 30 agosto.


----------



## robs91 (18 Giugno 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> il calciomercato finisce il 30 agosto.



Certo, ma il rinnovo di De Jong e la possibile permanenza di Muntari(scandalo) fanno intendere che ci sarà un solo colpo a centrocampo.Felice di essere smentito ovviamente.


----------



## kYMERA (18 Giugno 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> il calciomercato finisce il 30 agosto.



non era il 31?


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Certo, ma il rinnovo di De Jong e la possibile permanenza di Muntari(scandalo) fanno intendere che ci sarà un solo colpo a centrocampo.Felice di essere smentito ovviamente.


Robs mancano 3 mesi ... Tranquillo ... Lo sanno anche loro .. Hanno i soldi e qualcuno prenderanno .... Sinisa non è stupido


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Certo, ma il rinnovo di De Jong e la possibile permanenza di Muntari(scandalo) fanno intendere che ci sarà un solo colpo a centrocampo.Felice di essere smentito ovviamente.



Kondogbia e Mauri???


----------



## aleslash (18 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> non era il 31?



2 settembre


----------



## Aron (18 Giugno 2015)

Galliani è partito. Mettete la gif del condor.


----------



## Andre96 (18 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Galliani è partito. Mettete la gif del condor.



Allora si incontrano stasera.


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2015)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport: Galliani è in viaggio verso Montecarlo. Appuntamento con il Monaco per Kondogbia.*


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Calciomercato.com riporta che Galliani potrebbe recarsi a Montecarlo in tarda serata e quindi l'incontro con Kondogbia potrebbe essere rinviato a domani mattina.*





Aron ha scritto:


> Galliani è partito. Mettete la gif del condor.



I believe i can fly...


----------



## Ciachi (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: Galliani è in viaggio verso Montecarlo. Appuntamento con il Monaco per Kondogbia.*



speriamoooooooooooo!!!!!
(a quanto la danno la frase: "ci risentiremo nei prossimi giorni"??)


----------



## Tobi (18 Giugno 2015)

*Gazzetta Tv riporta che Galliani in questi minuti sta partendo per il Principato di Monaco*


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: Galliani è in viaggio verso Montecarlo. Appuntamento con il Monaco per Kondogbia.*



Dai dai dai (cit.)


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: Galliani è in viaggio verso Montecarlo. Appuntamento con il Monaco per Kondogbia.*



Il condor sta spiegando le ali. Vai e colpisci!


----------



## Dany20 (18 Giugno 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta Tv riporta che Galliani in questi minuti sta partendo per il Principato di Monaco*


Gallo per favore concludi questa trattativa.


----------



## Andre96 (18 Giugno 2015)

Solita sparata di Calciomercato quindi il rinvio a domani  ne beccassero una poverini,almeno ci provano


----------



## sion (18 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Solita sparata di Calciomercato quindi il rinvio a domani  ne beccassero una poverini,almeno ci provano



sono cosi loro..lanciano una notizia random in modo da beccarsi i click di chi e' interessato. le sparano enormi..quasi sempre


----------



## Aron (18 Giugno 2015)

Voci incontrollate dicono che la pista Kondogbia sia una copertura per il vero obiettivo: Deschamps!! La Juve ha preso Pirlo? Noi ci vendichiamo con Deschamps. :-0


----------



## Gekyn (18 Giugno 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta Tv riporta che Galliani in questi minuti sta partendo per il Principato di Monaco*



Visto che sta sera non so cosa fare, faccio un giro per i ristoranti di MC per beccarlo!!


----------



## Snake (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: Galliani è in viaggio verso Montecarlo. Appuntamento con il Monaco per Kondogbia.*



eccolo


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: Galliani è in viaggio verso Montecarlo. Appuntamento con il Monaco per Kondogbia.*



Il Gastronauta in missione


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Giugno 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Visto che sta sera non so cosa fare, faccio un giro per i ristoranti di MC per beccarlo!!



Se ce n'è uno che si chiama Jeaninò la ricerca ti sarà facile.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Giugno 2015)

Comunque l'arsenal fa sul serio....se lo dobbiamo prendere, bisogna fare in fretta.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Gastronauta in missione




Hahahha


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: Galliani è in viaggio verso Montecarlo. Appuntamento con il Monaco per Kondogbia.*



Dai voglio l'ufficialità nella notte


----------



## Aron (18 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> eccolo



Vai Condor!!


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: Galliani è in viaggio verso Montecarlo. Appuntamento con il Monaco per Kondogbia.*



Mollagli sti 35 milioni e ufficializziamo, dai.


----------



## sion (18 Giugno 2015)

e' gia partito sicuro?


----------



## Pampu7 (18 Giugno 2015)

E' ora di ufficializzare gli acquisti se sono veri


----------



## Naruto98 (18 Giugno 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> e' gia partito sicuro?


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Solita sparata di Calciomercato quindi il rinvio a domani  ne beccassero una poverini,almeno ci provano



Han detto che sarebbe partito in tarda e serata e che si sarebbero incontrati domani, potrebbe andare così effettivamente. Sempre se va per Kondo..


----------



## Vinnie (18 Giugno 2015)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


>



Cravatta gialla?? Allora è nostro!


----------



## Snake (18 Giugno 2015)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


>



da solo quindi


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Louis Gara (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: Galliani è in viaggio verso Montecarlo. Appuntamento con il Monaco per Kondogbia.*





Naruto98 ha scritto:


>



Giusto per dover di cronaca, questa è una foto del viaggio ad Oporto o forse di quello a Madrid, non odierna


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Giugno 2015)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


>



Ha la faccia da grande colpo.........speriamo.


----------



## Soldier of Fortune (18 Giugno 2015)

Il Condor non poteva perdersi il matrimonio di Abate, con ricco buffet (gratuito)... 
A parte gli scherzi, oggi o domani non me ne frega, basta che va li e chiude definitivamente la trattativa a nostro favore!


----------



## Naruto98 (18 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Giusto per dover di cronaca, questa è una foto del viaggio ad Oporto o forse di quello a Madrid, non odierna



l'ho trovata in rete allegata al viaggio odierno quindi credo sia attuale.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Giugno 2015)

*Sportitalia conferma: Galliani è in volo per il Principato. L'obiettivo è tornare a Milano con il grande obiettivo: Kondogbia.*


----------



## Victorss (18 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportitalia conferma: Galliani è in volo per il Principato. L'obiettivo è tornare a Milano con il grande obiettivo: Kondogbia.*



Vai Condor, dimostraci che coi soldi vali ancora qualcosa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportitalia conferma: Galliani è in volo per il Principato. L'obiettivo è tornare a Milano con il grande obiettivo: Kondogbia.*



Che Dio ce la mandi buona.


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportitalia conferma: Galliani è in volo per il Principato. L'obiettivo è tornare a Milano con il grande obiettivo: Kondogbia.*



Zittiscimi pelato, ti prego, almeno avrei la garanzia di un'estate ricca di colpi


----------



## Schism75 (18 Giugno 2015)

a che ora mangiano alle 23?


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportialia conferma: Galliani è in volo per il Principato. L'obiettivo è tornare a Milano con il grande obiettivo: Kondogbia.*



Non essendo impegnato in nessuna competizione, si potrebbe chiudere in tempi brevissimi. Daje



Naruto98 ha scritto:


> l'ho trovata in rete allegata al viaggio odierno quindi credo sia attuale.



Se cerchi "Galliani Madrid aeroporto" su google immagini la trovi  L'hanno usata anche oggi in un altro articolo di tuttomercatoweb, ed era ancora pomeriggio


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2015)

Conoscendo un Gastronauta ha mangiato da Abate adesso va a sbaffare anche a monaco ? ...


----------



## Snake (18 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportitalia conferma: Galliani è in volo per il Principato. L'obiettivo è tornare a Milano con il grande obiettivo: Kondogbia.*



pretendo di andare a dormire stanotte sapendo che è nostro


----------



## Vinnie (18 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Conoscendo un Gastronauta ha mangiato da Abate adesso va a sbaffare anche a monaco ? ...



ahahahhaha sicuro!


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportitalia conferma: Galliani è in volo per il Principato. L'obiettivo è tornare a Milano con il grande obiettivo: Kondogbia.*



Galliani fa come il Freddo in Romanzo Criminale, mentre sta al matrimonio di Scrocchia va a fare la festa al Terribile


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: Galliani è in viaggio verso Montecarlo. Appuntamento con il Monaco per Kondogbia.*



Meglio tardi che mai , speriamo di avere news importanti entro domani.


----------



## Jaqen (18 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportitalia conferma: Galliani è in volo per il Principato. L'obiettivo è tornare a Milano con il grande obiettivo: Kondogbia.*



Come si fa a schifare Kondogbia...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportitalia conferma: Galliani è in volo per il Principato. L'obiettivo è tornare a Milano con il grande obiettivo: Kondogbia.*


Chiudiamo dai. Ufficializziamo sia lui che Martinez in pochi giorni, devo digerire la possibile permanenza a Parigi di Ibrahimovic.


----------



## il condor (18 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Chiudiamo dai. Ufficializziamo sia lui che Martinez in pochi giorni, devo digerire la possibile permanenza a Parigi di Ibrahimovic.



Per Ibra secondo me c'è ancora qualche speranza. Forse ad agosto qualcosa si potrebbe muovere. Ora comunque deve concludere per il Kondo.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportitalia conferma: Galliani è in volo per il Principato. L'obiettivo è tornare a Milano con il grande obiettivo: Kondogbia.*



Vai condorrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (18 Giugno 2015)

speriamo di prendere anche uno tra Fabinho e Kurzawa...nessuno lo dice ma la situazione terzini è atroce...


----------



## Alberto (18 Giugno 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> speriamo di prendere anche uno tra Fabinho e Kurzawa...nessuno lo dice ma la situazione terzini è atroce...



Praticamente il regalo di matrimonio di Galliani ad Abate...


----------



## wfiesso (18 Giugno 2015)

stavolta vedi di tornare con qualcosa di concreto e non solo con la panza piena


----------



## 2515 (18 Giugno 2015)

Alberto ha scritto:


> Praticamente il regalo di matrimonio di Galliani ad Abate...



Per Abate o per la moglie?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Giugno 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> speriamo di prendere anche uno tra Fabinho e Kurzawa...nessuno lo dice ma la situazione terzini è atroce...


Sulla carta avremmo bisogno di 10/11, escludendo il portiere. Il problema è che non è possibile fare una rivoluzione simile in una sola estate, quindi, considerato che avremo solo il campionato l'anno prossimo, possono ancora andare bene De Sciglio ed Abate.


----------



## Alberto (18 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Per Abate o per la moglie?


Se sarà Kongdobia credo per Barbara B...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportitalia conferma: Galliani è in volo per il Principato. L'obiettivo è tornare a Milano con il grande obiettivo: Kondogbia.*



.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sulla carta avremmo bisogno di 10/11, escludendo il portiere. Il problema è che non è possibile fare una rivoluzione simile in una sola estate, quindi, considerato che avremo solo il campionato l'anno prossimo, possono ancora andare bene De Sciglio ed Abate.



lasciamo perdere de sciglio....meglio antonelli.


----------



## Alberto (18 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> lasciamo perdere de sciglio....meglio antonelli.



Ma un pensierino a Zappacosta no?? mi sembra nettamente meglio di Abate e del De Sciglio attuale..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> lasciamo perdere de sciglio....meglio antonelli.


De Sciglio per me tornerà alla grande con Sinisa.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Giugno 2015)

Alberto ha scritto:


> Ma un pensierino a Zappacosta no?? mi sembra nettamente meglio di Abate e del De Sciglio attuale..



sono d'accordo....chiuso OT.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (18 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sulla carta avremmo bisogno di 10/11, escludendo il portiere. Il problema è che non è possibile fare una rivoluzione simile in una sola estate, quindi, considerato che avremo solo il campionato l'anno prossimo, possono ancora andare bene De Sciglio ed Abate.



assolutamente no...un 4 3 1 2 non si può fare senza almeno un terzino di livello...è essenziale anche più del centrale di difesa


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportitalia conferma: Galliani è in volo per il Principato. L'obiettivo è tornare a Milano con il grande obiettivo: Kondogbia.*



*Non partiamo per la tangente, restiamo su Kondogbia.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (18 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2015)

*Luca Marchetti di Sky: questa sera cena Galliani Monaco per Kondogbia. Ma l'Inter non si ritiene fuori dall'affare. Il Milan, al momento, ha un pizzico di disponibilità economica in più rispetto ai nerazzurri. *


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky: questa sera cena Galliani Monaco per Kondogbia. Ma l'Inter non si ritiene fuori dall'affare. Il Milan, al momento, ha un pizzico di disponibilità economica in più rispetto ai nerazzurri. *



Un pizzico???


----------



## Alberto (18 Giugno 2015)

Chissà se già stasera si saprà qualcosa su Kondogbia, visto che Galliani se è partito poco fa dovrebbe essere li in un'oretta... c'è tempo per incontrare lo staff del giocatore o i dirigenti del Monaco.


----------



## Tobi (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky: questa sera cena Galliani Monaco per Kondogbia. Ma l'Inter non si ritiene fuori dall'affare. Il Milan, al momento, ha un pizzico di disponibilità economica in più rispetto ai nerazzurri. *



Si abbiamo giusto un pizzico di disponibilità in più dell'Inter 

Comunque credo che delle news più concrete si avranno verso le 23. Diamo il tempo al Gallo di planare


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (18 Giugno 2015)

sky ha detto che ci sarà sia il ds del monaco che lo stesso giocatore...se parte per me è per chiudere


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky: questa sera cena Galliani Monaco per Kondogbia. Ma l'Inter non si ritiene fuori dall'affare. Il Milan, al momento, ha un pizzico di disponibilità economica in più rispetto ai nerazzurri. *



Lol, ma sbaglio o a questi di sky rode che abbiamo un pò di grana?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Giugno 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> sky ha detto che ci sarà sia il ds del monaco che lo stesso giocatore...se parte per me è per chiudere



Perfetto. Ci sono tutte le condizioni per concludere l'affare tra stasera e domani mattina. Offerta irrinunciabile, notte di riflessione, domani mattina risposta positiva e rientro a Milano col giocatore in tasca. Dai!


----------



## bargnani83 (18 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Un pizzico???



marchetti
loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Serginho (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky: questa sera cena Galliani Monaco per Kondogbia. Ma l'Inter non si ritiene fuori dall'affare. Il Milan, al momento, ha un pizzico di disponibilità economica in più rispetto ai nerazzurri. *



Che scocciatura dover creare sti derby di mercato quando poi non esistono. Fateci caso, su ogni obiettivo dell'altro c'è sempre pure il Milan o pure l'Inter, tutto montato ad arte


----------



## Alberto (18 Giugno 2015)

La cosa che mi fa ben sperare è che Galliani di solito non parte mai per nulla (a parte Ancelotti, ma li chissà cosa sarà successo), in definitiva al di là degli sfottò quando è partito per Oporto JM l'ha preso... e questo se non sbaglio è il secondo viaggio che fa a Montecarlo... ergo...


----------



## koti (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky: questa sera cena Galliani Monaco per Kondogbia. Ma l'Inter non si ritiene fuori dall'affare. Il Milan, al momento, ha un pizzico di disponibilità economica in più rispetto ai nerazzurri. *


L'Inter ha quasi preso Miranda (15 milioni) e Imbula (20 milioni). 
Come fa a spenderne altri 35 per Kondogbia? Dai su.


----------



## il condor (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky: questa sera cena Galliani Monaco per Kondogbia. Ma l'Inter non si ritiene fuori dall'affare. Il Milan, al momento, ha un pizzico di disponibilità economica in più rispetto ai nerazzurri. *



Ancora Inter??? Ma basta... poi comprano Imbula ed inoltre quando il Condor plana non c'è Inter che tenga


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky: questa sera cena Galliani Monaco per Kondogbia. Ma l'Inter non si ritiene fuori dall'affare. Il Milan, al momento, ha un pizzico di disponibilità economica in più rispetto ai nerazzurri. *



Marchetti è evidente un anti milan, spero che Sky lo siluri al più presto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky: questa sera cena Galliani Monaco per Kondogbia. Ma l'Inter non si ritiene fuori dall'affare. Il Milan, al momento, ha un pizzico di disponibilità economica in più rispetto ai nerazzurri. *



Un pizzico cit.


----------



## Hellscream (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky: questa sera cena Galliani Monaco per Kondogbia. Ma l'Inter non si ritiene fuori dall'affare. Il Milan, al momento, ha un pizzico di disponibilità economica in più rispetto ai nerazzurri. *



Notare il "un PIZZICO"


----------



## Konrad (18 Giugno 2015)

Pensa se invece fosse vero quanto letto, non ricordo più dove, che domani Galliani muove per Marsiglia. Ci prendiamo Kondogbia e gli puppiamo pure Imbula. Un centrocampo astronomico con Kondo, Imbu, De Jong, Montolivo, Bonaventura e Poli.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (18 Giugno 2015)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Pensa se invece fosse vero quanto letto, non ricordo più dove, che domani Galliani muove per Marsiglia. Ci prendiamo Kondogbia e gli puppiamo pure Imbula. Un centrocampo astronomico con Kondo, Imbu, De Jong, Montolivo, Bonaventura e Poli.



serve un regista...imbula non lo è...a 20 milioni prendo tutta la vita gundogan


----------



## 2515 (18 Giugno 2015)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Pensa se invece fosse vero quanto letto, non ricordo più dove, che domani Galliani muove per Marsiglia. Ci prendiamo Kondogbia e gli puppiamo pure Imbula. Un centrocampo astronomico con Kondo, Imbu, De Jong, Montolivo, Bonaventura e Poli.



Un incubo, l'unico che conosce uno straccio di impostazione sarebbe Montolivo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky: questa sera cena Galliani Monaco per Kondogbia. Ma l'Inter non si ritiene fuori dall'affare. Il Milan, al momento, ha un pizzico di disponibilità economica in più rispetto ai nerazzurri. *



Certo che a Suma deve far gasare parecchio, Milan Channel segue il giocatore pure su Twitter  (ultimo aggiunto)


----------



## walter 22 (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky: questa sera cena Galliani Monaco per Kondogbia. Ma l'Inter non si ritiene fuori dall'affare. Il Milan, al momento, ha un pizzico di disponibilità economica in più rispetto ai nerazzurri. *



Dai Gallo attaaaccaaareeeeee.


----------



## Tobi (18 Giugno 2015)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Pensa se invece fosse vero quanto letto, non ricordo più dove, che domani Galliani muove per Marsiglia. Ci prendiamo Kondogbia e gli puppiamo pure Imbula. Un centrocampo astronomico con Kondo, Imbu, De Jong, Montolivo, Bonaventura e Poli.



Accetterei di tenermi Montolivo ma Poli tra quelli non si puo vedere


----------



## markjordan (18 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Lol, ma sbaglio o a questi di sky rode che abbiamo un pò di grana?


nooooo
90% della stampa "libera" e' juve-inter il resto roma e varie tra cui forse noi


----------



## Sanchez (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky: questa sera cena Galliani Monaco per Kondogbia. Ma l'Inter non si ritiene fuori dall'affare. Il Milan, al momento, ha un pizzico di disponibilità economica in più rispetto ai nerazzurri. *




I soliti pezzenti insomma, altro che 150 mln  di Sky tendo a fidarmi sempre, quel ''pizzico'' è preoccupante


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky: questa sera cena Galliani Monaco per Kondogbia. Ma l'Inter non si ritiene fuori dall'affare. Il Milan, al momento, ha un pizzico di disponibilità economica in più rispetto ai nerazzurri. *





Sanchez ha scritto:


> I soliti pezzenti insomma, altro che 150 mln  di Sky tendo a fidarmi sempre, quel ''pizzico'' è preoccupante



I 150 mln vedi che li ha citati anche sky. Pezzenti per cosa poi che trattano acquisti da 30 mln in su. Mah...


----------



## sion (18 Giugno 2015)

Sanchez ha scritto:


> I soliti pezzenti insomma, altro che 150 mln  di Sky tendo a fidarmi sempre, quel ''pizzico'' è preoccupante



ah beh certo...tutto cio' che dice sky e' legge...siamo pezzenti...

ma dai certe volte sembriamo bambini,pendiamo dalle labbra di qualsiasi giornalista che dice qualsiasi vaccata gli passi per la testa


----------



## Aron (18 Giugno 2015)

Sanchez ha scritto:


> I soliti pezzenti insomma, altro che 150 mln  di Sky tendo a fidarmi sempre, quel ''pizzico'' è preoccupante



Non pendere dalle labbra dei giornali e dei giornalisti. 
Loro per tenere vivo l'interesse creano le "montagne russe", dando sempre incertezze. Certo, non tutti fanno così, e quelli che lo fanno, quando sono fuori dal loro confine di lavoro, dicono tutt'altre cose. 
Fabrizio Biasin lunedì a Telelombardia lo diceva candidamente: stanno facendo sembrare difficilissimo l'affare Ibrahimovic, ma dietro le quinte c'è molto ottimismo su come andrà a finire.


----------



## sion (18 Giugno 2015)

che poi se prendessimo kondo abbiamo speso in teoria tra i 65 e i 70 milioni a giugno..ma di che stiamo parlando?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky: questa sera cena Galliani Monaco per Kondogbia. Ma l'Inter non si ritiene fuori dall'affare. Il Milan, al momento, ha un pizzico di disponibilità economica in più rispetto ai nerazzurri. *


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (18 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



seguono ancora Bocchetti


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Giugno 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> ah beh certo...tutto cio' che dice sky e' legge...siamo pezzenti...
> 
> ma dai certe volte sembriamo bambini,pendiamo dalle labbra di qualsiasi giornalista che dice qualsiasi vaccata gli passi per la testa



beh fino a qualche giorno fa tu dicevi lo stesso.. ti sei salvato i post giusto??


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky: questa sera cena Galliani Monaco per Kondogbia. Ma l'Inter non si ritiene fuori dall'affare. Il Milan, al momento, ha un pizzico di disponibilità economica in più rispetto ai nerazzurri. *





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> beh fino a qualche giorno fa tu dicevi lo stesso.. ti sei salvato i post giusto??



*Non polemizziamo raga. Torniamo su tema del topic.*


----------



## sion (18 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> beh fino a qualche giorno fa tu dicevi lo stesso.. ti sei salvato i post giusto??



ovvio


----------



## Aron (18 Giugno 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Accetterei di tenermi Montolivo ma Poli tra quelli non si puo vedere



Poli se resta, fa la riserva delle riserve come Angelo Carbone. 
Per me va via.


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky: questa sera cena Galliani Monaco per Kondogbia. Ma l'Inter non si ritiene fuori dall'affare. Il Milan, al momento, ha un pizzico di disponibilità economica in più rispetto ai nerazzurri. *




Certo solo un pizzico, quelli per prendere Kondogbia devono vendere un rene


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2015)

*Gazzetta: Galliani è arrivato a Montecarlo. Per Kondogbia si partirà da un'offerta di 25 milioni di euro. Ma il Milan potrebbe decidere di alzarla per accelerare la chiusura della trattativa.

Seguiranno aggiornamenti*


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Galliani è arrivato a Montecarlo. Per Kondogbia si partirà da un'offerta di 25 milioni di euro. Ma il Milan potrebbe decidere di alzarla per accelerare la chiusura della trattativa.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti*



vediamo adesso di che pasta è fatta il condor... 
Comunque dite che già abbozzano la trattativa stasera stesso? oppure se ne riparla domanI?


----------



## kYMERA (18 Giugno 2015)

25 mln sarebbe il prezzo giusto secondo me. Al massimo aggiungiamo bonus fino a 30 mln. Tutto il resto è troppo secondo me.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> 25 mln sarebbe il prezzo giusto secondo me. Al massimo aggiungiamo bonus fino a 30 mln. Tutto il resto è troppo secondo me.



quoto


----------



## sion (18 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> vediamo adesso di che pasta è fatta il condor...
> Comunque dite che già abbozzano la trattativa stasera stesso? oppure se ne riparla domanI?



boh..per me non ha senso domani..cioe' voglio dire una volta che e' li penso sia per chiudere..oltretutto sono convinto ci siano gia' accordi..non so tra chi,ma sicuramente galliani va li avendo gia' in mano qualcosa di concreto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Galliani è arrivato a Montecarlo. Per Kondogbia si partirà da un'offerta di 25 milioni di euro. Ma il Milan potrebbe decidere di alzarla per accelerare la chiusura della trattativa.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti*



Per me vanno bene pure 30.


----------



## markjordan (18 Giugno 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> boh..per me non ha senso domani..cioe' voglio dire una volta che e' li penso sia per chiudere..oltretutto sono convinto ci siano gia' accordi..non so tra chi,ma sicuramente galliani va li avendo gia' in mano qualcosa di concreto


la notte x decidere e' ovvia


----------



## Shevchenko (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Galliani è arrivato a Montecarlo. Per Kondogbia si partirà da un'offerta di 25 milioni di euro. Ma il Milan potrebbe decidere di alzarla per accelerare la chiusura della trattativa.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti*



Per me vanno bene pure 80 mln. Che mi frega a me? Io sono tifoso, non li caccio fuori io i sordi. L'importante è che arrivi.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Per me vanno bene pure 80 mln. Che mi frega a me? Io sono tifoso, non li caccio fuori io i sordi. L'importante è che arrivi.



Beh se la diiferenza è 25/30 ok, sono d'accordo con te.

Però 80 mln su Kong farebbero felice solo il Russo del Monaco.


----------



## koti (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Galliani è arrivato a Montecarlo. Per Kondogbia si partirà da un'offerta di 25 milioni di euro. Ma il Milan potrebbe decidere di alzarla per accelerare la chiusura della trattativa.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti*


Continuo a pensare che la cifra dell'offerta non la sappia nessuno.
Pedullà parlava addirittura di 35 milioni, giorni fa dicevano 27. Penso comunque che l'accordo con la società ci sia già o quasi (altrimenti non credo avrebbero acconsetito che Galliani trattasse direttamente con il giocatore), presumo non sarà un problema raggiungere la cifra richiesta.
La cosa che potrebbe essere complicata è convincere il giocatore a venire da noi, specie se ci sono offerte importanti da Inghilterra e/o Spagna.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo calciomercato.com ci sarebbe con il Monaco un accordo di massima per 30 milioni mentre per il calciatore la proposta del Milan sarebbe per un contratto di 4 anni da 3,5/4 milioni a stagione. *


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Per me vanno bene pure 80 mln. Che mi frega a me? Io sono tifoso, non li caccio fuori io i sordi. L'importante è che arrivi.




ESATTO !!!! Finalmente qualcuno che la pensa come me ...


----------



## kYMERA (18 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Per me vanno bene pure 80 mln. Che mi frega a me? Io sono tifoso, non li caccio fuori io i sordi. L'importante è che arrivi.



poi iniziano a svendere i buoni per coprire i buchi, quindi si frega anche a me.


----------



## Kondogbia (18 Giugno 2015)

Umberto Gandini a Retweet a message to say that Galliani is in Monaco to close the deal for kondogbia!!? 

GRANDE!!!


----------



## Casnop (18 Giugno 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Continuo a pensare che la cifra dell'offerta non la sappia nessuno.
> Pedullà parlava addirittura di 35 milioni, giorni fa dicevano 27. Penso comunque che l'accordo con la società ci sia già o quasi (altrimenti non credo avrebbero acconsetito che Galliani trattasse direttamente con il giocatore), presumo non sarà un problema raggiungere la cifra richiesta.
> La cosa che potrebbe essere complicata è convincere il giocatore a venire da noi, specie se ci sono offerte importanti da Inghilterra e/o Spagna.


Adriano Galliani non si sarebbe mosso dal Portello senza l'accordo con il giocatore. Quello c'è già da tempo, con i buoni uffici di Lucas. No, quello che manca è l'accordo con il club, e questo perché Berlusconi non era affatto convinto della opportunità di spendere tali cifre per un giocatore delle caratteristiche di Kondogbia. Il colloquio con Mihajlovic, e la esplicita richiesta del francese da parte di quest'ultimo, hanno sciolto le ultime remore. Il resto è affidato a Galliani e alla trattativa con i monegaschi.


----------



## Dany20 (18 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo calciomercato.com ci sarebbe con il Monaco un accordo di massima per 30 milioni mentre per il calciatore la proposta del Milan sarebbe per un contratto di 4 anni da 3,5/4 milioni a stagione. *


Dai che si avvicina.


----------



## kollaps (18 Giugno 2015)

Kondogbia ha scritto:


> Umberto Gandini a Retweet a message to say that Galliani is in Monaco to close the deal for kondogbia!!?
> 
> GRANDE!!!



Dai che è praticamente fatta.
Grande Geoffrey


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo calciomercato.com ci sarebbe con il Monaco un accordo di massima per 30 milioni mentre per il calciatore la proposta del Milan sarebbe per un contratto di 4 anni da 3,5/4 milioni a stagione. *


----------



## folletto (18 Giugno 2015)

Non possono non prenderlo



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Speriamo..sarebbe tanta roba. 18 Giugno e già due titolari presi e speso quasi 70 mln... questo vuol dire pensare da grande club.


----------



## Casnop (18 Giugno 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> Non possono non prenderlo
> 
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)



È già qui...


----------



## kYMERA (18 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Speriamo..sarebbe tanta roba. 18 Giugno e già due titolari presi e speso quasi 70 mln... questo vuol dire pensare da grande club.



Soprattutto conoscendo Galliani e il fatto che il mercato è lungo vuol dire che sicuro usciranno altri colpi in base alle cessioni o eventuali offerte particolari e situazioni strane.


----------



## Aragorn (18 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Chi è Francesc Aguilar ?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Giugno 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Chi è Francesc Aguilar ?



giornalista del Mundo Deportivo


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2015)

Allora !!!!! Dai che sono agitato e ho l Xbox rotta ....


----------



## kollaps (18 Giugno 2015)

Secondo me vi sbagliate, se hanno rinnovato a De Jong il centrocampo è a posto.
In difesa abbiamo 9 difensori quindi siamo già in tanti.
Il mercato finisce qui, ci diranno le solite frasi "siamo a posto così", è come tutti gli altri anni, che schifo, vergogna !!!!


----------



## il condor (18 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



 dai dai ora un regista e due difensori


----------



## Blu71 (18 Giugno 2015)

*Sportmediaset riporta che Galliani incontrerà i dirigenti del Monaco questa sera e domani.*


----------



## Aragorn (18 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo calciomercato.com ci sarebbe con il Monaco un accordo di massima per 30 milioni mentre per il calciatore la proposta del Milan sarebbe per un contratto di 4 anni da 3,5/4 milioni a stagione. *





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> giornalista del Mundo Deportivo



Grazie


Dai dai dai dai dai


----------



## kollaps (18 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset riporta che Galliani incontrerà i dirigenti del Monaco questa sera e domani.*



Come ampiamente previsto, ma non cambia molto...
Domani noi ufficializziamo Kondo e i cugini Imbula 
Oggi o domani non conta. E' fatta comunque.


----------



## drzvago (18 Giugno 2015)

in ogni caso ...


----------



## Blu71 (18 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Come ampiamente previsto, ma non cambia molto...
> Domani noi ufficializziamo Kondo e i cugini Imbula
> Oggi o domani non conta. *E' fatta comunque*.



...meglio aspettare prima di dirlo....con Galliani non si sa mai...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset riporta che Galliani incontrerà i dirigenti del Monaco questa sera e domani.*



Di Marzio su Twitter sta dando anticipazioni su tutti tranne che su Kondogbia... solitamente quando ha qualcosa di importante da dire da qualche anticipazione per far salire l'audience. Stasera non credo avremo novità importanti.


----------



## kollaps (18 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Di Marzio su Twitter sta dando anticipazioni su tutti tranne che su Kondogbia... solitamente quando ha qualcosa di importante da dire da qualche anticipazione per far salire l'audience. Stasera non credo avremo novità importanti.



Magari a metà programma arriva qualche news...
Se l'incontro è ancora in corso, difficilmente prima delle undici e mezza, mezzanotte terminerà.


----------



## Tobi (18 Giugno 2015)

Il fatto che il Gallo sia partito di persona mi fa ben sperare che quantomeno ci sia un margine positivo sulla trattativa


----------



## kollaps (18 Giugno 2015)

Se volete le mutande ancora più croccanti, Gandini ha risposto su twitter alla domanda "torneremo a competere per lo scudetto entro due anni?" con "speriamo anche prima"



Scusate l'OT.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Se volete le mutande ancora più croccanti, Gandini ha risposto su twitter alla domanda "torneremo a competere per lo scudetto entro due anni?" con "speriamo anche prima"
> 
> 
> 
> Scusate l'OT.



Prima i fatti, poi vediamo.


----------



## diavolo (18 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo calciomercato.com ci sarebbe con il Monaco un accordo di massima per 30 milioni mentre per il calciatore la proposta del Milan sarebbe per un contratto di 4 anni da 3,5/4 milioni a stagione. *


Speriamo bene


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Giugno 2015)

*Di Marzio, l'Inter domani farà un rilacio*


----------



## kYMERA (18 Giugno 2015)

*Sky Sport 24.

L'Inter potrebbe provare domani un rilancio per Kondogbia*


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio, l'Inter domani farà un rilacio*



Ci riesce sto condom a chiudere o no?


----------



## Hellscream (18 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio, l'Inter domani farà un rilacio*



Quindi o nella telefonata hanno parlato di altro, o non c'è stata, o ci prendono per i fondelli


----------



## Serginho (18 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport 24.
> 
> L'Inter potrebbe provare domani un rilancio per Kondogbia*



Ma quale rilancio, queste sono baggianate giornalistiche per tenere vivo l'interesse


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo calciomercato.com ci sarebbe con il Monaco un accordo di massima per 30 milioni mentre per il calciatore la proposta del Milan sarebbe per un contratto di 4 anni da 3,5/4 milioni a stagione. *



Ora, con tutte queste notizie positive, non possiamo lasciarlo.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport 24.
> 
> L'Inter potrebbe provare domani un rilancio per Kondogbia*



Ma non era stata siglata la "pace" con i cugini?


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (18 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio, l'Inter domani farà un rilacio*



se Galliani farà sul serio stasera,magari sarà un rilancio vano


----------



## Jaqen (18 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport 24.
> 
> L'Inter potrebbe provare domani un rilancio per Kondogbia*



Vediamo, vediamo... Galliani è lì per qualcosa. .


----------



## Blu71 (18 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Vediamo, vediamo... Galliani è lì per qualcosa. .



...che cacci gli attributi e lo prenda senza altri teatrini.


----------



## Tobi (18 Giugno 2015)

L'Inter che tira fuori 40 milioni? Si ci credo


----------



## Albijol (18 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...che cacci gli attributi e lo prenda senza altri teatrini.



Ma ce la fa a prenderne uno il magnatore a sbafo?


----------



## Hellscream (18 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...che cacci gli attributi e lo prenda senza altri teatrini.



A me girano perchè vedo che altre squadre (...) completano acquisti in 2-3 giorni senza dire mezza parola o fare mezzo teatro... qua OGNI VOLTA ci deve essere qualcosa di mezzo...


----------



## aleslash (18 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport 24.
> 
> L'Inter potrebbe provare domani un rilancio per Kondogbia*


Si certo,poi magari rilanciano pure per JM
Dai su, non ci sono concorrenti per Kondogbia, lo dobbiamo prendere


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport 24.
> 
> L'Inter potrebbe provare domani un rilancio per Kondogbia*




Caro Gastronauta, smettila di mangiare e datti da fare.


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport 24.
> 
> L'Inter potrebbe provare domani un rilancio per Kondogbia*



Con i soldi del monopoli potrebbe farcela, occhio ad Ausilio


----------



## Blu71 (18 Giugno 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma ce la fa a prenderne uno il magnatore a sbafo?



...il Gallo più allunga... più si diverte. Ha stancato. Ora che i soldi ci sono si dia una mossa.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (18 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Galliani è partito. Mettete la gif del condor.









Questa?


----------



## drzvago (18 Giugno 2015)

l'inter imbula e kondo bah....


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2015)

Che pacco , ogni volta sempre sti teatrini ...

Ma poi Thoirchio dove li trova i soldi ??


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio, l'Inter domani farà un rilancio*



Di Marzio sono due anni che ci prende in giro, ormai è diventato un buffone. Ci da sempre in vantaggio, conferma le cene, gli incontri e poi gli altri fanno rilanci.

Marotta senza parole in un giorno è andato a Madrid e ha trovato accordo con squadre e giocatore. Queste sono società, questi sono dirigenti. Poi può essere pure che Galliani prende Jackson Martinez e Kondogbia, ma non sono atteggiamenti da fare, noi siamo il Milan, una volta venivano i giocatori e le squadre da noi a trattare, ora è il contrario e ogni volta che si fa un acquisto si suda, sia noi tifosi che i dirigenti.


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport 24.
> 
> L'Inter potrebbe provare domani un rilancio per Kondogbia*



Laudisa a Gazzetta TV ha detto che Ausilio è stato a Montecarlo nei giorni scorsi per parlare del giocatore.


----------



## de sica (18 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che pacco , ogni volta sempre sti teatrini ...
> 
> Ma poi Thoirchio dove li trova i soldi ??


Ma non ha nessuno soldi Thoirchio. È solo un azione di disturbo , e non un reale tentativo. Quelli hanno già speso 15 milioni per miranda. Devono vendere prima di comprare adesso


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (18 Giugno 2015)

*Quote aggiornate del solito SKY UK per la trattativa in corso:
Resta al Monaco: 5,00
Milan: 2,00
Arsenal: 5,00
Inter: 8,00
Sembra che la trattativa sia veramente in dirittura d'arrivo.*


----------



## Blu71 (18 Giugno 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Di Marzio sono due anni che ci prende in giro, ormai è diventato un buffone. Ci da sempre in vantaggio, conferma le cene, gli incontri e poi gli altri fanno rilanci.
> 
> Marotta senza parole in un giorno è andato a Madrid e ha trovato accordo con squadre e giocatore. Queste sono società, questi sono dirigenti. Poi può essere pure che Galliani prende Jackson Martinez e Kondogbia, ma non sono atteggiamenti da fare, noi siamo il Milan, *una volta venivano i giocatori e le squadre da noi a trattare*, ora è il contrario e ogni volta che si fa un acquisto si suda, sia noi tifosi che i dirigenti.



È questo il punto. Adesso bisogna convincerli a venire da noi.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Giugno 2015)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> *Quote aggiornate del solito SKY UK per la trattativa in corso:
> Resta al Monaco: 5,00
> Milan: 2,00
> Arsenal: 5,00
> ...




...non mi fido. Galliani è una sciagura.


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2015)

Il gastronauta ancora a tavola starà?


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (18 Giugno 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Di Marzio sono due anni che ci prende in giro, ormai è diventato un buffone. Ci da sempre in vantaggio, conferma le cene, gli incontri e poi gli altri fanno rilanci.



ragazzi,questi devono fare audience 

l'Inter,se prima non vende qualche pezzo da 90,non può fare nessun rilancio


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2015)

*Ancora Di Marzio: c'è una cena in corso dove c'è tutta la famiglia Kondogbia. Se il Milan chiude l'accordo col giocatore, poi deve andare dal Monaco e dargli almeno 30 milioni. L'Inter non molla. Anzi. La società nerazzurra è disposta ad accontentare sia le richieste economiche del Monaco sia quelle del giocatore. Ma se Galliani è lì, significa che anche il Milan è pronto a chiudere. *


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il gastronauta ancora a tavola starà?



Figurati , matrimonio + cena in italia + cena a sbafo a Monaco ... Questa giornata è stata di super lavoro per lui ..


----------



## Tobi (18 Giugno 2015)

Mamma mia come siamo disfattisti.
Calma ragazzi. Secondo voi Galliani è andato li senza un accordo con il Monaco? Eddai...


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Marzio: c'è una cena in corso dove c'è tutta la famiglia Kondogbia. Se il Milan chiude l'accordo col giocatore, poi deve andare dal Monaco e dargli almeno 30 milioni. L'Inter non molla. Anzi. La società nerazzurra è disposta ad accontentare sia le richieste economiche del Monaco sia quelle del giocatore. Ma se Galliani è lì, significa che anche il Milan è pronto a chiudere. *



Ma muoviti gastronauta


----------



## mark (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Marzio: c'è una cena in corso dove c'è tutta la famiglia Kondogbia. Se il Milan chiude l'accordo col giocatore, poi deve andare dal Monaco e dargli almeno 30 milioni. L'Inter non molla. Anzi. La società nerazzurra è disposta ad accontentare sia le richieste economiche del Monaco sia quelle del giocatore. Ma se Galliani è lì, significa che anche il Milan è pronto a chiudere. *



Dai dai dobbiamo chiudere stasera o al massimo domani mattina per forza!!


----------



## Blu71 (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Marzio: c'è una cena in corso dove c'è tutta la famiglia Kondogbia. Se il Milan chiude l'accordo col giocatore, poi deve andare dal Monaco e dargli almeno 30 milioni. L'Inter non molla. Anzi. La società nerazzurra è disposta ad accontentare sia le richieste economiche del Monaco sia quelle del giocatore. Ma se Galliani è lì, significa che anche il Milan è pronto a chiudere. *



Bene, allora il Gallo si faccia avanti con la grana ed amen.


----------



## Serginho (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Marzio: c'è una cena in corso dove c'è tutta la famiglia Kondogbia. Se il Milan chiude l'accordo col giocatore, poi deve andare dal Monaco e dargli almeno 30 milioni. L'Inter non molla. Anzi. La società nerazzurra è disposta ad accontentare sia le richieste economiche del Monaco sia quelle del giocatore. Ma se Galliani è lì, significa che anche il Milan è pronto a chiudere. *



Immagino l'Inter sia in corsa come noi eravamo in corsa per Iturbe. Di Marzio please


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il gastronauta ancora a tavola starà?



Stasera gli svuota il ristorante


----------



## aleslash (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Marzio: c'è una cena in corso dove c'è tutta la famiglia Kondogbia. Se il Milan chiude l'accordo col giocatore, poi deve andare dal Monaco e dargli almeno 30 milioni. L'Inter non molla. Anzi. La società nerazzurra è disposta ad accontentare sia le richieste economiche del Monaco sia quelle del giocatore. Ma se Galliani è lì, significa che anche il Milan è pronto a chiudere. *


Si certo questo cena con Kondogbia e famiglia e l'Inter rilancia.
Dai condor chiudi


----------



## Blu71 (18 Giugno 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Mamma mia come siamo disfattisti.
> Calma ragazzi. *Secondo voi Galliani è andato li senza un accordo con il Monaco? Eddai...*


*
*
Ti meraviglieresti? Ne ha fatte tante...


----------



## de sica (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Marzio: c'è una cena in corso dove c'è tutta la famiglia Kondogbia. Se il Milan chiude l'accordo col giocatore, poi deve andare dal Monaco e dargli almeno 30 milioni. L'Inter non molla. Anzi. La società nerazzurra è disposta ad accontentare sia le richieste economiche del Monaco sia quelle del giocatore. Ma se Galliani è lì, significa che anche il Milan è pronto a chiudere. *



Di Marzio si decida una buona volta. Ne sta sparando si grosse. Come fa l'Inter a rilanciare, se noi siamo pronti a chiudere? Rilanciano al vuoto? Eddai..


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Marzio: c'è una cena in corso dove c'è tutta la famiglia Kondogbia. Se il Milan chiude l'accordo col giocatore, poi deve andare dal Monaco e dargli almeno 30 milioni. L'Inter non molla. Anzi. La società nerazzurra è disposta ad accontentare sia le richieste economiche del Monaco sia quelle del giocatore. Ma se Galliani è lì, significa che anche il Milan è pronto a chiudere. *


Bhè direi che siamo vicinissimi ad un chiusura


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Marzio: c'è una cena in corso dove c'è tutta la famiglia Kondogbia. Se il Milan chiude l'accordo col giocatore, poi deve andare dal Monaco e dargli almeno 30 milioni. L'Inter non molla. Anzi. La società nerazzurra è disposta ad accontentare sia le richieste economiche del Monaco sia quelle del giocatore. Ma se Galliani è lì, significa che anche il Milan è pronto a chiudere. *



Come si diceva....se sta parlando con tutta la famiglia vuol dire che l'accordo col Monaco già c'è. 

Ma Di Marzio col Milan è da anni che spara cavolate....e non ne capisco il motivo.


----------



## bargnani83 (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Marzio: c'è una cena in corso dove c'è tutta la famiglia Kondogbia. Se il Milan chiude l'accordo col giocatore, poi deve andare dal Monaco e dargli almeno 30 milioni. L'Inter non molla. Anzi. La società nerazzurra è disposta ad accontentare sia le richieste economiche del Monaco sia quelle del giocatore. Ma se Galliani è lì, significa che anche il Milan è pronto a chiudere. *



Il senso logico di quello detto da di marzio non c'e'.secondo me l'inter viene tirata in ballo da galliani per rendere "eroica" la trattativa.


----------



## MissRossonera (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Marzio: c'è una cena in corso dove c'è tutta la famiglia Kondogbia. Se il Milan chiude l'accordo col giocatore, poi deve andare dal Monaco e dargli almeno 30 milioni. L'Inter non molla. Anzi. La società nerazzurra è disposta ad accontentare sia le richieste economiche del Monaco sia quelle del giocatore. Ma se Galliani è lì, significa che anche il Milan è pronto a chiudere. *



Io spero veramente che non lo prenda l'Inter,perchè mi darebbe fastidio non poco.Ma mi pare difficile.
Comunque scusate per l'OT,ma voi lo sentite l'urlo "Attaccare!" di Berlusconi in sottofondo su Sky Calciomercato?


----------



## aleslash (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Marzio: c'è una cena in corso dove c'è tutta la famiglia Kondogbia. Se il Milan chiude l'accordo col giocatore, poi deve andare dal Monaco e dargli almeno 30 milioni. L'Inter non molla. Anzi. La società nerazzurra è disposta ad accontentare sia le richieste economiche del Monaco sia quelle del giocatore. Ma se Galliani è lì, significa che anche il Milan è pronto a chiudere.
> *


*Anche Nelio Lucas è presente alla cena*


----------



## Serginho (18 Giugno 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Di Marzio si decida una buona volta. Ne sta sparando si grosse. Come fa l'Inter a rilanciare, se noi siamo pronti a chiudere? Rilanciano al vuoto? Eddai..



Il calciomercato ormai si fa su ebay, non lo sapevi?


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Giugno 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Io spero veramente che non lo prenda l'Inter,perchè mi darebbe fastidio non poco.Ma mi pare difficile.
> *Comunque scusate per l'OT,ma voi lo sentite l'urlo "Attaccare!" di Berlusconi in sottofondo su Sky Calciomercato? *



Sono degli eroi


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Marzio: c'è una cena in corso dove c'è tutta la famiglia Kondogbia. Se il Milan chiude l'accordo col giocatore, poi deve andare dal Monaco e dargli almeno 30 milioni. L'Inter non molla. Anzi. La società nerazzurra è disposta ad accontentare sia le richieste economiche del Monaco sia quelle del giocatore. Ma se Galliani è lì, significa che anche il Milan è pronto a chiudere. *



infatti credo proprio che sia andato lì per mettere nero su bianco col calciatore e con la società.Ragionandoci un pò credo che,dato che Kondogbia è ancora un tesserato del Monaco,questa cena sia stata autorizzata dai monegaschi,quindi quantomeno un accordo di massima tra i due club dovrebbe esserci di già


----------



## Dany20 (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Marzio: c'è una cena in corso dove c'è tutta la famiglia Kondogbia. Se il Milan chiude l'accordo col giocatore, poi deve andare dal Monaco e dargli almeno 30 milioni. L'Inter non molla. Anzi. La società nerazzurra è disposta ad accontentare sia le richieste economiche del Monaco sia quelle del giocatore. Ma se Galliani è lì, significa che anche il Milan è pronto a chiudere. *


Ancora con l'Inter? Comunque speriamo di chiudere stasera o domani mattina.


----------



## mark (18 Giugno 2015)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> infatti credo proprio che sia andato lì per mettere nero su bianco col calciatore e con la società.Ragionandoci un pò credo che,dato che Kondogbia è ancora un tesserato del Monaco,questa cena sia stata autorizzata dai monegaschi,quindi quantomeno un accordo di massima tra i due club dovrebbe esserci di già


Se non sbaglio non potrebbero neanche parlare col giocatore senza il permesso del Monaco, quindi il fatto che ci siano andati a cena addirittura con tutta la famiglia fa ben sperare per un accordo già raggiunto!!


----------



## alcyppa (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Marzio: c'è una cena in corso dove c'è tutta la famiglia Kondogbia. Se il Milan chiude l'accordo col giocatore, poi deve andare dal Monaco e dargli almeno 30 milioni. L'Inter non molla. Anzi. La società nerazzurra è disposta ad accontentare sia le richieste economiche del Monaco sia quelle del giocatore. Ma se Galliani è lì, significa che anche il Milan è pronto a chiudere. *






MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Io spero veramente che non lo prenda l'Inter,perchè mi darebbe fastidio non poco.Ma mi pare difficile.
> Comunque scusate per l'OT,ma voi lo sentite l'urlo "Attaccare!" di Berlusconi in sottofondo su Sky Calciomercato?



Spettacolare


----------



## Blu71 (18 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo Pedullà il Milan sarebbe pronto a pagare i 35 milioni richiesti dal Monaco.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Anche Nelio Lucas è presente alla cena*



Che se ne dica della Doyen ma se chiudiamo per questo ... Hanno portato i 2 giocatori più forti sul mercato nei loro ruoli


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (18 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedullà il Milan sarebbe pronto a pagare i 35 milioni richiesti dal Monaco.*



ma xkè non inserire menez nell'affare???


----------



## franck3211 (18 Giugno 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ma xkè non inserire menez nell'affare???


Lo schifa il Monaco


----------



## Tobi (18 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedullà il Milan sarebbe pronto a pagare i 35 milioni richiesti dal Monaco.*



Rimangono altri 75 da spendere quindi


----------



## Dany20 (18 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedullà il Milan sarebbe pronto a pagare i 35 milioni richiesti dal Monaco.*


70mln per 2 giocatori, chi se lo aspettava?


----------



## markjordan (18 Giugno 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Come si diceva....se sta parlando con tutta la famiglia vuol dire che l'accordo col Monaco già c'è.
> 
> Ma Di Marzio col Milan è da anni che spara cavolate....e non ne capisco il motivo.



sky


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedullà il Milan sarebbe pronto a pagare i 35 milioni richiesti dal Monaco.*


Se le cose stanno così, alla faccia dei pezzenti D:


----------



## The P (19 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che se ne dica della Doyen ma se chiudiamo per questo ... Hanno portato i 2 giocatori più forti sul mercato nei loro ruoli



Se qualcuno ha dubbi sulla rete di scout della Doyen è fuori. Per ogni Ola John che hanno, ci sono un Neymar, un Felipe Anderson e un Dyabala su cui ci hanno visto prima di tutti.


----------



## franck3211 (19 Giugno 2015)

Vi chiedo scusa alla fine stasera c'è solo kondo a cena oppure anche qualche esponente del Monaco?


----------



## The P (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Marzio: c'è una cena in corso dove c'è tutta la famiglia Kondogbia. Se il Milan chiude l'accordo col giocatore, poi deve andare dal Monaco e dargli almeno 30 milioni. L'Inter non molla. Anzi. La società nerazzurra è disposta ad accontentare sia le richieste economiche del Monaco sia quelle del giocatore. Ma se Galliani è lì, significa che anche il Milan è pronto a chiudere. *



.


----------



## The P (19 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Vi chiedo scusa alla fine stasera c'è solo kondo a cena oppure anche qualche esponente del Monaco?



Alla cena dovrebbe essere certa la presenza di Galliani e Nelio Lucas, Kondogbia, l'agente e la famiglia.

Ho letto tuttavia che c'è anche il DS del Monaco, ma non so se la cosa è confermata.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (19 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Vi chiedo scusa alla fine stasera c'è solo kondo a cena oppure anche qualche esponente del Monaco?


secondo Laudisa c'è pure il presidente del Monaco


----------



## Kondogbia (19 Giugno 2015)

Scusa... 

Ma if doyen, Kondo, e tutta la famiglia is in the meeting w galliani... 

Is safe to say maybe the agreement w Monaco is done, only wait for the player to sign? 

Maybe why galliani wait all day to go to monte carlo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedullà il Milan sarebbe pronto a pagare i 35 milioni richiesti dal Monaco.*



Speriamo che il condom entro domani riesca a strappare una qualche firma, e non solo a riempirsi lo stomaco.


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Marzio: c'è una cena in corso dove c'è tutta la famiglia Kondogbia. Se il Milan chiude l'accordo col giocatore, poi deve andare dal Monaco e dargli almeno 30 milioni. L'Inter non molla. Anzi. La società nerazzurra è disposta ad accontentare sia le richieste economiche del Monaco sia quelle del giocatore. Ma se Galliani è lì, significa che anche il Milan è pronto a chiudere. *





*La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi: Galliani ha pronti 30 milioni di euro per chiudere l'affare Kondogbia e sorpassare l'Inter.
*


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2015)

Tutti che comprano noi siamo fermi alle cene


----------



## Jaqen (19 Giugno 2015)

Voglio ora Pjaca, Mauri e mi andrebbe bene uno tra Bertolacci e Baselli


----------



## Andre96 (19 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Voglio ora Pjaca, Mauri e mi andrebbe bene uno tra Bertolacci e Baselli



Sì va beh per andare in Europa League.


----------



## Jaqen (19 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Sì va beh per andare in Europa League.



Sarebbe già una buona cosa


----------



## Andre96 (19 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Sarebbe già una buona cosa


Eh sì,spendere 70 milioni per puntare all'Europa League in un campionato di scarsi,tanta roba! Sono sicuro che l'obiettivo è questo.
Se dobbiamo andare in Europa League facevamo prima a comprare solo giocatori tipo Bertolacci e ci arrivavamo sicuro comunque. Per arrivare almeno 3 serve almeno Ibra e ancora meglio anche un regista che non sia Baselli...aggiungendoci anche un grande difensore si può puntare al 2 posto.


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi: Galliani ha pronti 30 milioni di euro per chiudere l'affare Kondogbia e sorpassare l'Inter.
> *




.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi: Galliani ha pronti 30 milioni di euro per chiudere l'affare Kondogbia e sorpassare l'Inter.
> *





Andre96 ha scritto:


> Eh sì,spendere 70 milioni per puntare all'Europa League in un campionato di scarsi,tanta roba! Sono sicuro che l'obiettivo è questo.
> Se dobbiamo andare in Europa League facevamo prima a comprare solo giocatori tipo Bertolacci e ci arrivavamo sicuro comunque. Per arrivare almeno 3 serve almeno Ibra e ancora meglio anche un regista che non sia Baselli...aggiungendoci anche un grande difensore si può puntare al 2 posto.



Cioè spendono 70 mln arrivare in EL? Suvvia raga, perchè dite ste cose....


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



piccolo OT, da notare come la gazza non si smentisce mai. Colosso mandzukic...... mentre per martinez un semplice trafiletto....


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Sarebbe già una buona cosa



La UEFA va bene per altri. Dobbiamo andare in CL.


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Giugno 2015)

Ma ancora non hanno finito?? Siamo sicuri che c'è questo incontro?


----------



## Andre96 (19 Giugno 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Cioè spendono 70 mln arrivare in EL? Suvvia raga, perchè dite ste cose....



Sicuro di aver letto tutto?  era in risposta a Jaqen per dire appunto che non credo spendano 70 milioni per due giocatori per puntare all'Europa League. Basta leggere,mica ho scritto che li spendono perchè puntano all'Europa League


----------



## Andre96 (19 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> piccolo OT, da notare come la gazza non si smentisce mai. Colosso mandzukic...... mentre per martinez un semplice trafiletto....



Stessa cosa per Kondogbia...se noti Manduzkic è il più grande,poi sta Murillo sempre in grande e poi il trafiletto per Kondogbia 
Murillo è molto meglio ovviamente


----------



## Andre96 (19 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La UEFA va bene per altri. Dobbiamo andare in CL.


Appunto e se compriamo solo Martinez e Kondogbia di forti non ce la possiamo fare aggiungendo solo gente come Baselli e Bertolacci,serve come minimo un Ibra e comunque un regista...poi se viene pure un gran difensore si può puntare anche alla Champions diretta.


MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ma ancora non hanno finito?? Siamo sicuri che c'è questo incontro?


Ma dai,sei serio? Sembra che siano lì solo per mangiare.


----------



## Schism75 (19 Giugno 2015)

I titoli sono più grossi perché sono acquisti certi. Da noi purtroppo non si sa nulla con certezza.


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Giugno 2015)

Se il ragazzo c'e con la famiglia sembra siamo quasi.. sono ottimista


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (19 Giugno 2015)

avranno finito con gli antipasti??


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Giugno 2015)

[MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] Ancora?


----------



## Sanchez (19 Giugno 2015)

Ho il presentimento che in qualche modo assurdo ci faremo beffare dai perdazzurri, non lo so, è in incubo che ho in testa 


Pietà


----------



## Casnop (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Marzio: c'è una cena in corso dove c'è tutta la famiglia Kondogbia. Se il Milan chiude l'accordo col giocatore, poi deve andare dal Monaco e dargli almeno 30 milioni. L'Inter non molla. Anzi. La società nerazzurra è disposta ad accontentare sia le richieste economiche del Monaco sia quelle del giocatore. Ma se Galliani è lì, significa che anche il Milan è pronto a chiudere. *



Di Marzio è molto bravo, ma questa me la deve spiegare: Galliani, Lucas ed il presidente del Monaco cenano con Kondgobia e la sua famiglia, e dopo il caffè il giocatore firma con l'Inter? Dottor Di Marzio, si sieda qui e me la spieghi molto bene, sono ignorante, non capisco...


----------



## Casnop (19 Giugno 2015)

Sanchez ha scritto:


> Ho il presentimento che in qualche modo assurdo ci faremo beffare dai perdazzurri, non lo so, è in incubo che ho in testa
> 
> 
> Pietà


Dormi, Sanchez...


----------



## Casnop (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi: Galliani ha pronti 30 milioni di euro per chiudere l'affare Kondogbia e sorpassare l'Inter.
> *



OT con il permesso dell'amministratore: Mandzukic grande acquisto senza dubbio, ma sta nascendo una nuova Juve senza Tevez, Pogba (Khedira e magari Witsel significano questo) e Pirlo, che c'è ma è come se non ci fosse... Siamo sicuri che i risultati saranno gli stessi? Allegri non è Antonio Conte.


----------



## Love (19 Giugno 2015)

ancora in corso la cena??? mamma mia...


----------



## Djici (19 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Di Marzio è molto bravo, ma questa me la deve spiegare: Galliani, Lucas ed il presidente del Monaco cenano con Kondgobia e la sua famiglia, e dopo il caffè il giocatore firma con l'Inter? Dottor Di Marzio, si sieda qui e me la spieghi molto bene, sono ignorante, non capisco...



Con i nostri dirigenti tutto e possibile.
Ricordi le foto con Tevez


----------



## wfiesso (19 Giugno 2015)

Strano, non si è ancora chiuso nulla, non me lo sarei mai aspettato... Il condom chiuderà oggi a pranzo, stasera a cena o direttamente settimana prossima dopo un week end di meritato riposo?


----------



## bmb (19 Giugno 2015)

Hanno proseguito la serata in un night e ora sono all'after. Non ci sono altre spiegazioni.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Marzio: c'è una cena in corso dove c'è tutta la famiglia Kondogbia. Se il Milan chiude l'accordo col giocatore, poi deve andare dal Monaco e dargli almeno 30 milioni. L'Inter non molla. Anzi. La società nerazzurra è disposta ad accontentare sia le richieste economiche del Monaco sia quelle del giocatore. Ma se Galliani è lì, significa che anche il Milan è pronto a chiudere. *



*Pedullà: Il Milan è pronto ad offrire fino a 35 milioni la richiesta che il Monaco chiede per il proprio giocatore, l'inter non molla spera di inserirsi ma il vantaggio che ha il Milan al momento è netto.*


----------



## Tobi (19 Giugno 2015)

Mia impressione ma secondo me Galliani tornerà a Milano con il giocatore


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Marzio: c'è una cena in corso dove c'è tutta la famiglia Kondogbia. Se il Milan chiude l'accordo col giocatore, poi deve andare dal Monaco e dargli almeno 30 milioni. L'Inter non molla. Anzi. La società nerazzurra è disposta ad accontentare sia le richieste economiche del Monaco sia quelle del giocatore. Ma se Galliani è lì, significa che anche il Milan è pronto a chiudere. *





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Il Milan è pronto ad offrire fino a 35 milioni la richiesta che il Monaco chiede per il proprio giocatore, l'inter non molla spera di inserirsi ma il vantaggio che ha il Milan al momento è netto.*



*Gazzetta dello Sport: Galliani pronto ad offrire 30M per Kondogbia. Il Monaco potrebbe venire incontro concedendo di versare gli altri 5M tramite bonus. Il giocatore chiede uno stipendio di oltre 3M. Milan in netto vantaggio su Inter e Juventus.

Corriere della Sera: il Milan offre al giocatore uno stipendio da 3,5M annui, mentre il Monaco è pronto ad incassare 30M.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Marzio: c'è una cena in corso dove c'è tutta la famiglia Kondogbia. Se il Milan chiude l'accordo col giocatore, poi deve andare dal Monaco e dargli almeno 30 milioni. L'Inter non molla. Anzi. La società nerazzurra è disposta ad accontentare sia le richieste economiche del Monaco sia quelle del giocatore. Ma se Galliani è lì, significa che anche il Milan è pronto a chiudere. *





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Il Milan è pronto ad offrire fino a 35 milioni la richiesta che il Monaco chiede per il proprio giocatore, l'inter non molla spera di inserirsi ma il vantaggio che ha il Milan al momento è netto.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport: Galliani pronto ad offrire 30M per Kondogbia. Il Monaco potrebbe venire incontro concedendo di versare gli altri 5M tramite bonus. Il giocatore chiede uno stipendio di oltre 3M. Milan in netto vantaggio su Inter e Juventus.
> 
> Corriere della Sera: il Milan offre al giocatore uno stipendio da 3,5M annui, mentre il Monaco è pronto ad incassare 30M.*



Oggi dobbiamo chiudere e portarlo a casa, siamo troppo vicini per lasciarcelo sfuggire.


----------



## malos (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport: Galliani pronto ad offrire 30M per Kondogbia. Il Monaco potrebbe venire incontro concedendo di versare gli altri 5M tramite bonus. Il giocatore chiede uno stipendio di oltre 3M. Milan in netto vantaggio su Inter e Juventus.
> 
> Corriere della Sera: il Milan offre al giocatore uno stipendio da 3,5M annui, mentre il Monaco è pronto ad incassare 30M.*



Sono fiducioso, per me possono anche chiudere la prossima settimana basta che arrivi. Poi subito a prendere un regista


----------



## Underhill84 (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Il Milan è pronto ad offrire fino a 35 milioni la richiesta che il Monaco chiede per il proprio giocatore, l'inter non molla spera di inserirsi ma il vantaggio che ha il Milan al momento è netto.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport: Galliani pronto ad offrire 30M per Kondogbia. Il Monaco potrebbe venire incontro concedendo di versare gli altri 5M tramite bonus. Il giocatore chiede uno stipendio di oltre 3M. Milan in netto vantaggio su Inter e Juventus.
> 
> Corriere della Sera: il Milan offre al giocatore uno stipendio da 3,5M annui, mentre il Monaco è pronto ad incassare 30M.*



E' il momento di fare l'attacco decisivo senza tanti giochetti!!!


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Il Milan è pronto ad offrire fino a 35 milioni la richiesta che il Monaco chiede per il proprio giocatore, l'inter non molla spera di inserirsi ma il vantaggio che ha il Milan al momento è netto.*



Ragazzi ma vi rendete conto di quanto sono penosi e ridicoli questi che fanno trasmissioni e speciali di calcio mercato?Ma vi riuscite ad immaginare la scena che stanno descrivendo?..cioé c'è galliani ad un tavolo con il giocatore a cena e con l'accordo con il Monaco ma mentre mangiano l'inter telefona a questi eprsonaggi facendo sapere che loro rilanciano, che non si defilano..

Ma per favore....

La tiriamo per le lunghe solo perché fester è fatto così, ma il giocatore verrà..ste figuraccie le facevamo solo quando poi mancava la grana, perché se silvio alla fine avesse staccato l'assegno fester sarebbe tornato anche con Tevez al tempo..


----------



## sion (19 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma vi rendete conto di quanto sono penosi e ridicoli questi che fanno trasmissioni e speciali di calcio mercato?Ma vi riuscite ad immaginare la scena che stanno descrivendo?..cioé c'è galliani ad un tavolo con il giocatore a cena e con l'accordo con il Monaco ma mentre mangiano l'inter telefona a questi eprsonaggi facendo sapere che loro rilanciano, che non si defilano..
> 
> Ma per favore....
> 
> La tiriamo per le lunghe solo perché fester è fatto così, ma il giocatore verrà..ste figuraccie le facevamo solo quando poi mancava la grana, perché se silvio alla fine avesse staccato l'assegno fester sarebbe tornato anche con Tevez al tempo..


sono d'accordo cone te..le tv per fare audience e attirare piu' tifosi possibili direbbero di tutto...sono vergognosi durante il calciomercato,sparano la qualunque

detto questo..speriamo di chiudere in gironata in modo da porre fine a tutte le discussioni


----------



## Reblanck (19 Giugno 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Mia impressione ma secondo me Galliani tornerà a Milano con il giocatore



Magari, ma non ci credo.


----------



## Victorss (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport: Galliani pronto ad offrire 30M per Kondogbia. Il Monaco potrebbe venire incontro concedendo di versare gli altri 5M tramite bonus. Il giocatore chiede uno stipendio di oltre 3M. Milan in netto vantaggio su Inter e Juventus.
> 
> Corriere della Sera: il Milan offre al giocatore uno stipendio da 3,5M annui, mentre il Monaco è pronto ad incassare 30M.*



Quindi? Siamo rimasti qui? Non si sa nulla di più? E io che speravo di svegliarmi stamattina con Kondo su un aereo col Condor direzione Milano..uff un attesa che snerva..


----------



## bmb (19 Giugno 2015)

E' il momento della sciabolata tesa.


----------



## mark (19 Giugno 2015)

Ma si sa almeno se Galliani è ancora la e se è previsto un altro incontro in giornata?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Ma si sa almeno se Galliani è ancora la e se è previsto un altro incontro in giornata?



Si, è ancora a Monaco. Se ci saranno altri incontri o aggiornamenti, li riporteremo.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport: Galliani pronto ad offrire 30M per Kondogbia. Il Monaco potrebbe venire incontro concedendo di versare gli altri 5M tramite bonus. Il giocatore chiede uno stipendio di oltre 3M. Milan in netto vantaggio su Inter e Juventus.
> 
> Corriere della Sera: il Milan offre al giocatore uno stipendio da 3,5M annui, mentre il Monaco è pronto ad incassare 30M.*



.


----------



## Reblanck (19 Giugno 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Ma si sa almeno se Galliani è ancora la e se è previsto un altro incontro in giornata?



Galliani ancora è a cena xD


----------



## Underhill84 (19 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> E' il momento della sciabolata tesa.



o dell'ammucchiata


----------



## Victorss (19 Giugno 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Galliani ancora è a cena xD



Kondo e la sua famiglia sono andati a letto mentre il Condor ha deciso di fare una 24 ore di strafogo senza pause, con il cameriere del ristorante che singhiozzando "La prego dott.Galliani, voglio andare a casa..ho 2 figli piccoli", e il Condor "silenzio e inizia a portarmi i dessert" intanto studia le carte per i contratti.


----------



## franck3211 (19 Giugno 2015)

Dai che oggi si chiude. Insieme a a Martinez credo sancisca i più bei 15 20 giorni di giugno dell'ultimo decennio.


----------



## forzaplus44 (19 Giugno 2015)

Aggiormento: summit e colazione insieme a kondogbia


----------



## franck3211 (19 Giugno 2015)

*Pellegatti: l'offerta è di 30 milioni al Monaco e 3,5 al giocatore per 4 anni*


----------



## Andre96 (19 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: l'offerta è di 30 milioni al Monaco e 3,5 al giocatore per 4 anni*



Notizia che non dice niente di nuovo e pure di un incapace,aspettiamo.


----------



## franck3211 (19 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Notizia che non dice niente di nuovo e pure di un incapace,aspettiamo.



L'ho messa per dovere di cronaca e ulteriore conferma.


----------



## bmb (19 Giugno 2015)

Erano 137 anni che non vivevo un Giugno così bello.


----------



## Jaqen (19 Giugno 2015)

Che giocatore il Kondo.. io sono entusiasta.


----------



## Shevchenko (19 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Che giocatore il Kondo.. io sono entusiasta.



Concordo


----------



## Victorss (19 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Concordo



Bisogna chiudere però..


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: l'offerta è di 30 milioni al Monaco e 3,5 al giocatore per 4 anni*



*Quotiamo le news raga!*


----------



## Andre96 (19 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: l'offerta è di 30 milioni al Monaco e 3,5 al giocatore per 4 anni*


-


franck3211 ha scritto:


> L'ho messa per dovere di cronaca e ulteriore conferma.



Il mio commento era solo per commentare la notizia,don't worry 
Dai che ci siamo!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: l'offerta è di 30 milioni al Monaco e 3,5 al giocatore per 4 anni*


Credo sia una delle poche volte che credo a Pellegatti


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

*Di Marzio: cena positiva ieri sera col giocatore, Milan sempre più vicino a Kondogbia. Tra poco aggiornamenti.*


----------



## franck3211 (19 Giugno 2015)

*Sky: accordo con il monaco, manca solo il si del giocatore.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Sky: accordo con il monaco, manca solo il si del giocatore.*



Dai dai ci siamo .


----------



## Jaqen (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: cena positiva ieri sera col giocatore, Milan sempre più vicino a Kondogbia. Tra poco aggiornamenti.*



*Pedullà, Kondogbia sempre più vicino*


----------



## mark (19 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Sky: accordo con il monaco, manca solo il si del giocatore.*



Dai dai dai!! Speriamo di chiudere già questa mattina!! Forza condor!!!!


----------



## franck3211 (19 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Sky: accordo con il monaco, manca solo il si del giocatore.*



Non credo che il giocatore rifiuti, pedullà parla di un accordo di massima anche con lui.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Sky: accordo con il monaco, manca solo il si del giocatore.*


I giorni del Kondo


----------



## Guglielmo90 (19 Giugno 2015)

Dai.......


----------



## il condor (19 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Sky: accordo con il monaco, manca solo il si del giocatore.*



Ma se ieri sera era cena col giocatore per trovare l'accordo??? Un giorno manca l'accordo col Monaco, il giorno dopo col calciatore...una linea diritta questi giornalisti non riescono a seguirla. Tra un pò scommetto che risponta furori l'Arsenal, il City e compagnia bella.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Erano 137 anni che non vivevo un Giugno così bello.



Dal congresso di berlino del 1878 insomma...


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: cena positiva ieri sera col giocatore, Milan sempre più vicino a Kondogbia. Tra poco aggiornamenti.*





franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Sky: accordo con il monaco, manca solo il si del giocatore.*



*Pedullà: I rossoneri sono sempre più vicini a Kondogbia,si parlava di rilanci da parte dell'Inter ma la realtà è che il Milan ha alzato l'offerta avvicinandosi alle richieste del Monaco (35 milioni). Ieri sera Galliani ha parlato con l'agente del giocatore raggiungendo un accordo di massima, manca l'ultimo passaggio ma siamo vicini.*


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Sky: accordo con il monaco, manca solo il si del giocatore.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: cena positiva ieri sera col giocatore, Milan sempre più vicino a Kondogbia. Tra poco aggiornamenti.*





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: I rossoneri sono sempre più vicini a Kondogbia,si parlava di rilanci da parte dell'Inter ma la realtà è che il Milan ha alzato l'offerta avvicinandosi alle richieste del Monaco (35 milioni). Ieri sera Galliani ha parlato con l'agente del giocatore raggiungendo un accordo di massima, manca l'ultimo passaggio ma siamo vicini.*



.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Sky: accordo con il monaco, manca solo il si del giocatore.*



Solito stillicidio..dopo inizieremo con "si attendono solo le visite mediche, inter pronta al rilancio in caso Kondogbia abbia un paio di carie"


----------



## Underhill84 (19 Giugno 2015)

Già immagino la felicità di un nostro dirigente a vedere i nostri primi due acquisti  Due colossi d'ebano


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

*Di Marzo: cena affollata, presenti familiari e collaboratori. Il Milan deve ancora trovare l'ok del Monaco. Ma intanto l'incontro col giocatore è stato positivo. Cena terminata alle 3. Le parti sono vicine. Galliani è rientrato a Milano. Appena otterrà l'ok dal giocatore, tratterà col Monaco. Da verificare in questa giornata un eventuale rilancio dell'Inter, ma sembra difficile.*


----------



## koti (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: I rossoneri sono sempre più vicini a Kondogbia,si parlava di rilanci da parte dell'Inter ma la realtà è che il Milan ha alzato l'offerta avvicinandosi alle richieste del Monaco (35 milioni). Ieri sera Galliani ha parlato con l'agente del giocatore raggiungendo un accordo di massima, manca l'ultimo passaggio ma siamo vicini.*


La sensazione è che i presunti rilanci dell'Inter siano invenzioni di Di Marzio (così come lo erano le offerte faraoniche da parte di squadre inglesi a Martinez), Pedullà negli ultimi tempi si sta dimostrando più affidabile del collega di Sky.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Sky: accordo con il monaco, manca solo il si del giocatore.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: cena positiva ieri sera col giocatore, Milan sempre più vicino a Kondogbia. Tra poco aggiornamenti.*





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: I rossoneri sono sempre più vicini a Kondogbia,si parlava di rilanci da parte dell'Inter ma la realtà è che il Milan ha alzato l'offerta avvicinandosi alle richieste del Monaco (35 milioni). Ieri sera Galliani ha parlato con l'agente del giocatore raggiungendo un accordo di massima, manca l'ultimo passaggio ma siamo vicini.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzo: cena affollata, presenti familiari e collaboratori. Il Milan deve ancora trovare l'ok del Monaco. Ma intanto l'incontro col giocatore è stato positivo. Cena terminata alle 3. Le parti sono vicine. Galliani è rientrato a Milano. Appena otterrà l'ok dal giocatore, tratterà col Monaco. Da verificare in questa giornata un eventuale rilancio dell'Inter, ma sembra difficile.*



A me Di Marzio francamente sembra andato in totale confusione. Praticamente secondo lui Galliani ieri sera non ha concluso niente, il giocatore ancora non dice si e dobbiamo ancora raggiungere l'accordo col Monaco. Però siamo vicini. Mah.

PS stanno facendo notare tutti la stessa cosa, Sky non ci sta capendo nulla. Di Marzio dice una cosa, altri giornalisti della stessa TV un'altra.


----------



## mark (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzo: cena affollata, presenti familiari e collaboratori. Il Milan deve ancora trovare l'ok del Monaco. Ma intanto l'incontro col giocatore è stato positivo. Cena terminata alle 3. Le parti sono vicine. Galliani è rientrato a Milano. Appena otterrà l'ok dal giocatore, tratterà col Monaco. Da verificare in questa giornata un eventuale rilancio dell'Inter, ma sembra difficile.*



Detta così sembra che ci sia ancora da trattare col Monaco!! Che si decidessero però sti giornalisti!!


----------



## Andre96 (19 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Già immagino la felicità di un nostro dirigente a vedere i nostri primi due acquisti  Due colossi d'ebano



Il dirigente che NON ha i capelli biondi,no?


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzo: cena affollata, presenti familiari e collaboratori. Il Milan deve ancora trovare l'ok del Monaco. Ma intanto l'incontro col giocatore è stato positivo. Cena terminata alle 3. Le parti sono vicine. Galliani è rientrato a Milano. Appena otterrà l'ok dal giocatore, tratterà col Monaco. Da verificare in questa giornata un eventuale rilancio dell'Inter, ma sembra difficile.*



Ma sky non parlava di accordo già fatto tra Milan e Monaco?


----------



## Petrecte (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzo: cena affollata, presenti familiari e collaboratori. Il Milan deve ancora trovare l'ok del Monaco. Ma intanto l'incontro col giocatore è stato positivo. Cena terminata alle 3. Le parti sono vicine. Galliani è rientrato a Milano. Appena otterrà l'ok dal giocatore, tratterà col Monaco. Da verificare in questa giornata un eventuale rilancio dell'Inter, ma sembra difficile.*


Ma perché a Torino vanno su un giocatore e chiudono alla velocità della luce e noi dobbiamo stare li per settimane ???? Mah .....


----------



## Andre96 (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzo: cena affollata, presenti familiari e collaboratori. Il Milan deve ancora trovare l'ok del Monaco. Ma intanto l'incontro col giocatore è stato positivo. Cena terminata alle 3. Le parti sono vicine. Galliani è rientrato a Milano. Appena otterrà l'ok dal giocatore, tratterà col Monaco. Da verificare in questa giornata un eventuale rilancio dell'Inter, ma sembra difficile.*


Ma il caro Gianluca ha iniziato a drogarsi? Se questo è essere vicini...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma sky non parlava di accordo già fatto tra Milan e Monaco?



Infatti, stanno dicendo tutti la stessa cosa: si sono contraddetti da soli. Assurdo.


----------



## Underhill84 (19 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Sky: accordo con il monaco, manca solo il si del giocatore.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzo: cena affollata, presenti familiari e collaboratori. Il Milan deve ancora trovare l'ok del Monaco. Ma intanto l'incontro col giocatore è stato positivo. Cena terminata alle 3. Le parti sono vicine. Galliani è rientrato a Milano. Appena otterrà l'ok dal giocatore, tratterà col Monaco. Da verificare in questa giornata un eventuale rilancio dell'Inter, ma sembra difficile.*



Sky dice una cosa, Di Marzio che lavora per sky l'opposto ahahah. Che giornalisti seri in Italia


----------



## kollaps (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: I rossoneri sono sempre più vicini a Kondogbia,si parlava di rilanci da parte dell'Inter ma la realtà è che il Milan ha alzato l'offerta avvicinandosi alle richieste del Monaco (35 milioni). Ieri sera Galliani ha parlato con l'agente del giocatore raggiungendo un accordo di massima, manca l'ultimo passaggio ma siamo vicini.*



Tranquilli. Ieri si è chiuso tutto.
In una cena con i dirigenti del Monaco, il giocatore, l'agente e la famiglia, c'erano tutte le carte in regola per poter concludere l'affare con entrambe le parti...e si è concluso.
Ora, che i giornalisti vogliano fare un po' di teatro o che si voglia aspettare a dare l'ufficialità può essere, ma il giocatore sarà del Milan.


----------



## Victorss (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> A me Di Marzio francamente sembra andato in totale confusione. Praticamente secondo lui Galliani ieri sera non ha concluso niente, il giocatore ancora non dice si e dobbiamo ancora raggiungere l'accordo col Monaco. Però siamo vicini. Mah.
> 
> PS stanno facendo notare tutti la stessa cosa, Sky non ci sta capendo nulla. Di Marzio dice una cosa, altri giornalisti della stessa TV un'altra.



Se vabbè non si chiude neanche oggi..che ansia..


----------



## osvaldobusatti (19 Giugno 2015)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Ma perché a Torino vanno su un giocatore e chiudono alla velocità della luce e noi dobbiamo stare li per settimane ???? Mah .....



Mah...


----------



## The P (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzo: cena affollata, presenti familiari e collaboratori. Il Milan deve ancora trovare l'ok del Monaco. Ma intanto l'incontro col giocatore è stato positivo. Cena terminata alle 3. Le parti sono vicine. Galliani è rientrato a Milano. Appena otterrà l'ok dal giocatore, tratterà col Monaco. Da verificare in questa giornata un eventuale rilancio dell'Inter, ma sembra difficile.*



ma poco fa su Sky non avevano detto che l'accordo era stato trovato? 

Comunque ormai a questi non ci credo più. Seguo più le mie sensazioni. Si mandano prima i fax per sapere la disponibilità della club a trattare, mica si va a cena con Presidente, DS, stuff del giocatore, famiglia, ecc.
Se Galliani è andato lì l'affare è stato chiuso, oggi si firmano le carte.


----------



## smallball (19 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Sky: accordo con il monaco, manca solo il si del giocatore.*



dai dai....


----------



## Djici (19 Giugno 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> ma poco fa su Sky non avevano detto che l'accordo era stato trovato?
> 
> Comunque ormai a questi non ci credo più. Seguo più le mie sensazioni. Si mandano prima i fax per sapere la disponibilità della club a trattare, mica si va a cena con Presidente, DS, stuff del giocatore, famiglia, ecc.
> Se Galliani è andato lì l'affare è stato chiuso, oggi si firmano le carte.



Tevez non ha insegnato nulla


----------



## Victorss (19 Giugno 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> ma poco fa su Sky non avevano detto che l'accordo era stato trovato?
> 
> Comunque ormai a questi non ci credo più. Seguo più le mie sensazioni. Si mandano prima i fax per sapere la disponibilità della club a trattare, mica si va a cena con Presidente, DS, stuff del giocatore, famiglia, ecc.
> Se Galliani è andato lì l'affare è stato chiuso, oggi si firmano le carte.



Se Galliani è davvero rientrato a Milano non si firma niente e ci aspetta il solito teatro almeno fino a Lunedì..


----------



## Underhill84 (19 Giugno 2015)

*Sportmediaset: Il Milan ha trovato l'accordo con il Monaco, ora manca solamente il sì di Kondogbia. Galliani ora è a Casa Milan. Ma è pronto a tornare a Montecarlo per mettere tutto nero su bianco.*


----------



## Victorss (19 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Il Milan ha trovato l'accordo con il Monaco, ora manca solamente il sì di Kondogbia. Galliani ora è a Casa Milan. Ma è pronto a tornare a Montecarlo per mettere tutto nero su bianco.*



Bene, confermano che Galliani è tornato a Milano..teatro assicurato fino a lunedì! E vabbè portiamo pazienza va..


----------



## mark (19 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Il Milan ha trovato l'accordo con il Monaco, ora manca solamente il sì di Kondogbia. Galliani ora è a Casa Milan. Ma è pronto a tornare a Montecarlo per mettere tutto nero su bianco.*



Ma stare direttamente a Montecarlo no? Così aveva anche una pressione psicologica e magari accettava subito!! Tra voli e cene kondogbia e martinez ci verrebbero a costare più di 40 milioni!!


----------



## bmb (19 Giugno 2015)




----------



## osvaldobusatti (19 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Manca solo il sì di Kondogbia, trovato l'accordo con il Monaco per il cartellino. Galliani attende nel suo ufficio a Casa Milan ed è pronto a ripartire per Montecarlo per le firme. *



Ma l'accordo col Monaco non significa niente, se non hai l'accordo col giocatore.
Al Monaco che gli frega di incassare dall'uno o dall'altro?
Avrei preferito il contrario.
Altro viaggio a vuoto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Il Milan ha trovato l'accordo con il Monaco, ora manca solamente il sì di Kondogbia. Galliani ora è a Casa Milan. Ma è pronto a tornare a Montecarlo per mettere tutto nero su bianco.*



Sì vabbe, altro teatrino lunghissimo. Solo noi queste cose!


----------



## franck3211 (19 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Il Milan ha trovato l'accordo con il Monaco, ora manca solamente il sì di Kondogbia. Galliani ora è a Casa Milan. Ma è pronto a tornare a Montecarlo per mettere tutto nero su bianco.*



Ma teatrino di cosa? Vi sentite quando parate? Non vi va bene niente, parlate di affari conclusi rapidamente dalla Juve quando hanno preso quel morto di maduzick che nessuno voleva tranne loro


----------



## smallball (19 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Il Milan ha trovato l'accordo con il Monaco, ora manca solamente il sì di Kondogbia. Galliani ora è a Casa Milan. Ma è pronto a tornare a Montecarlo per mettere tutto nero su bianco.*



bisogna avere pazienza...


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2015)

*Sky: la cena di ieri sera a Montecarlo è finita alle 3. E' stato trovato l'accordo con il Monaco, ora manca solo il sì del giocatore. Parti molto vicine. Galliani attente, a Milano, buone notizie per chiudere. Potrebbero esserci sviluppi già nel pomeriggio di oggi. L'Inter non molla. Vuole capire se ci sono ancora margini d'azione.*


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Il Milan ha trovato l'accordo con il Monaco, ora manca solamente il sì di Kondogbia. Galliani ora è a Casa Milan. Ma è pronto a tornare a Montecarlo per mettere tutto nero su bianco.*



Anche oggi Kondogbia lo compriamo domani


----------



## kollaps (19 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo Calciomercato.com il Milan ha preso Kondogbia.
Affare da 30 milioni, al giocatore quadriennale da 3,5 netti a stagione.
La conclusione della trattativa è merito di Nelio Lucas e buona parte dei 30 milioni dovrebbero finire proprio nelle casse della Doyen.*

(spero sia attendibile)


----------



## medjai (19 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Questa?



No, questa:








kollaps ha scritto:


> *Secondo Calciomercato.com il Milan ha preso Kondogbia.
> Affare da 30 milioni, al giocatore quadriennale da 3,5 netti a stagione.
> La conclusione della trattativa è merito di Nelio Lucas e buona parte dei 30 milioni dovrebbero finire proprio nelle casse della Doyen.*
> 
> (spero sia attendibile)



Ma Kondogbia non era tutto del Monaco? Come vano a finire i soldi nelle sue casse? Non capisco. Comunque si deve chiudere più presto possibile ! Ma è un colpaccio ragazzi


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> *Secondo Calciomercato.com il Milan ha preso Kondogbia.
> Affare da 30 milioni, al giocatore quadriennale da 3,5 netti a stagione.
> La conclusione della trattativa è merito di Nelio Lucas e buona parte dei 30 milioni dovrebbero finire proprio nelle casse della Doyen.*
> 
> (spero sia attendibile)



E' una balla. Kondogbia NON ha più nulla a che vedere con la Doyen. E' scritto anche sul loro sito. Basta informarsi (non mi riferisco a te, ovviamente).


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' una balla. Kondogbia NON ha più nulla a che vedere con la Doyen. E' scritto anche sul loro sito. Basta informarsi (non mi riferisco a te, ovviamente).


quoto


----------



## kollaps (19 Giugno 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> Ma Kondogbia era tutto del Monaco? Come vano a finire i soldi nelle sue casse? Non capisco. Comunque si deve chiudere più presto possibile ! Ma è un colpaccio ragazzi



Nell'articolo si dice che la Doyen l'avrebbe venduto per intero al Monaco proprio in quanto le TPO sono proibite in Francia.
Di fatto, però, il giocatore è rimasto sotto il controllo della Doyen.
Questo ci ha permesso di avere una via privilegiata...
In quanto alle entrate della Doyen, non lo so, ancora non si è capito bene il ruolo della Doyen nel nostro mercato.


----------



## kollaps (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' una balla. Kondogbia NON ha più nulla a che vedere con la Doyen. E' scritto anche sul loro sito. Basta informarsi (non mi riferisco a te, ovviamente).



Lo so bene che il cartellino ora è integralmente del Monaco, ma avendolo comprato da loro ed essendo stato il giocatore in mano a loro per diverso tempo, penso ci sia ancora qualche legame.

Io ho riportato la versione dell'articolo.


----------



## Jaqen (19 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> *Secondo Calciomercato.com il Milan ha preso Kondogbia.
> Affare da 30 milioni, al giocatore quadriennale da 3,5 netti a stagione.
> La conclusione della trattativa è merito di Nelio Lucas e buona parte dei 30 milioni dovrebbero finire proprio nelle casse della Doyen.*
> 
> (spero sia attendibile)



No, la Doyen non c'entra più nulla con il giocatore..
probabilmente Lucas però è un ottimo mediatore..


----------



## Underhill84 (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: la cena di ieri sera a Montecarlo è finita alle 3. E' stato trovato l'accordo con il Monaco, ora manca solo il sì del giocatore. Parti molto vicine. Galliani attente, a Milano, buone notizie per chiudere. Potrebbero esserci sviluppi già nel pomeriggio di oggi. L'Inter non molla. Vuole capire se ci sono ancora margini d'azione.*



Si vabbè ancora con sta farsa dell'inter... A maggior ragione adesso che han speso 15 per Miranda è ancora + ridicolo pensare che possano spendere queste cifre


----------



## The P (19 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Nell'articolo si dice che la Doyen l'avrebbe venduto per intero al Monaco proprio in quanto le TPO sono proibite in Francia.
> Di fatto, però, il giocatore è rimasto sotto il controllo della Doyen.
> Questo ci ha permesso di avere una via privilegiata...
> In quanto alle entrate della Doyen, non lo so, ancora non si è capito bene il ruolo della Doyen nel nostro mercato.



Potrebbe anche essere credibile, visto che anche Falcao risulta acquistato dal Monaco, ma lo muove ancora la Doyen con i prestiti onerosi.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (19 Giugno 2015)

*Intanto, quote (SKY UK) aggiornate a stamattina 19/06 sulla trattativa:
Resta al Monaco: 7,00
Milan: 1,67
Arsenal: 5,00
Inter: 8,00
I giochi sembrano davvero fatti.*


----------



## kollaps (19 Giugno 2015)

La stessa Juve, che fa la santarellina, vorrei ricordare che ha preso Morata (sotto il controllo della Doyen) e Mandzukic (Doyen advisor dell'Atletico) grazie a questo fondo...quindi è più determinante di quanto crediamo..

Chiuso OT.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: la cena di ieri sera a Montecarlo è finita alle 3. E' stato trovato l'accordo con il Monaco, ora manca solo il sì del giocatore. Parti molto vicine. Galliani attente, a Milano, buone notizie per chiudere. Potrebbero esserci sviluppi già nel pomeriggio di oggi. L'Inter non molla. Vuole capire se ci sono ancora margini d'azione.*



Si va beh l'Inter ma dai, ma dovremmo subirci questa tarantella tutta l'estatecon i finti derby di mercato, che l'inter segua il giocatore ci sta ma dire che l'inter "ancora ci crede" quando manca solo più il si del giocatore..


----------



## osvaldobusatti (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' una balla. Kondogbia NON ha più nulla a che vedere con la Doyen. E' scritto anche sul loro sito. Basta informarsi (non mi riferisco a te, ovviamente).



Immagine odierna da sito Doyen.







Kondogbia è ancora lì.
Ma non vedo che differenza faccia.
Mi preoccuperei se ci fosse ancora quando lo acquistasse il Milan.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> *Intanto, quote (SKY UK) aggiornate a stamattina 19/06 sulla trattativa:
> Resta al Monaco: 7,00
> Milan: 1,67
> Arsenal: 5,00
> ...



Credo più a queste quotazioni che a tutti i giornalAi d'Italia, isole comprese.


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Immagine odierna da sito Doyen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




-) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-sem...ni-pronto-al-blitz-vt29130-36.html#post726531


----------



## alcyppa (19 Giugno 2015)

A quanto pare grandi novità riguardo Kondogbia tra poco da Marchetti su Sky Sport 24.


----------



## robs91 (19 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Il Milan ha trovato l'accordo con il Monaco, ora manca solamente il sì di Kondogbia. Galliani ora è a Casa Milan. Ma è pronto a tornare a Montecarlo per mettere tutto nero su bianco.*



Insomma,manca sempre qualcosa.Bah.


----------



## Victorss (19 Giugno 2015)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> A quanto pare grandi novità riguardo Kondogbia tra poco da Marchetti su Sky Sport 24.



A che ora 12 e 30?


----------



## majorletters (19 Giugno 2015)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> A quanto pare grandi novità riguardo Kondogbia tra poco da Marchetti su Sky Sport 24.



neanche il tempo di sentire che gia avete riportato qui .. grandissimi


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Giugno 2015)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> A quanto pare grandi novità riguardo Kondogbia tra poco da Marchetti su Sky Sport 24.



Che si è inserita l'Inter e il Milan va su Imbula e Miranda? Non mi sorprenderei..


----------



## bargnani83 (19 Giugno 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Che si è inserita l'Inter e il Milan va su Imbula e Miranda? Non mi sorprenderei..


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2015)

*Luca Marchetti di Sky: il patto di non belligeranza Milan Inter non sta reggendo per Kondogbia. Lo ha rispettato solo il Milan per Imbula e Miranda. Ma l'Inter è su Kondogbia. Ieri Galliani ha cenato con Kondogbia e l'incontro è andato bene. Ora Galliani aspetta il sì del giocatore per poi andare dal Monaco per trattare il prezzo. Ma l'Inter non molla affatto, nonostante il Milan si senta abbastanza sicuro. *


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Giugno 2015)

Ma perché ancora dicono che non abbiamo il si del giocatore così come quello del monaco.
Bah...sky non li capisco più.


----------



## kollaps (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky: il patto di non belligeranza Milan Inter non sta reggendo per Kondogbia. Lo ha rispettato solo il Milan per Imbula e Miranda. Ma l'Inter è su Kondogbia. Ieri Galliani ha cenato con Kondogbia e l'incontro è andato bene. Ora Galliani aspetta il sì del giocatore per poi andare dal Monaco per trattare il prezzo. Ma l'Inter non molla affatto, nonostante il Milan si senta abbastanza sicuro. *




Dai basta con queste pagliacciate, non ci credono neanche loro


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky: il patto di non belligeranza Milan Inter non sta reggendo per Kondogbia. Lo ha rispettato solo il Milan per Imbula e Miranda. Ma l'Inter è su Kondogbia. Ieri Galliani ha cenato con Kondogbia e l'incontro è andato bene. Ora Galliani aspetta il sì del giocatore per poi andare dal Monaco per trattare il prezzo. Ma l'Inter non molla affatto, nonostante il Milan si senta abbastanza sicuro. *



I tifosi interisti di Sky saranno contenti  ...adesso aspettiamo Di Marzio che dice una cosa diversa! E avanti così fin quando non ci saranno i comunicati ufficiali. Bisogna tener vivo l'interesse di tutti fino alla fine!


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky: il patto di non belligeranza Milan Inter non sta reggendo per Kondogbia. Lo ha rispettato solo il Milan per Imbula e Miranda. Ma l'Inter è su Kondogbia. Ieri Galliani ha cenato con Kondogbia e l'incontro è andato bene. Ora Galliani aspetta il sì del giocatore per poi andare dal Monaco per trattare il prezzo. Ma l'Inter non molla affatto, nonostante il Milan si senta abbastanza sicuro. *



E che novità sarebbe? Ha detto le stesse cose di un'ora fa.


----------



## bargnani83 (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky: il patto di non belligeranza Milan Inter non sta reggendo per Kondogbia. Lo ha rispettato solo il Milan per Imbula e Miranda. Ma l'Inter è su Kondogbia. Ieri Galliani ha cenato con Kondogbia e l'incontro è andato bene. Ora Galliani aspetta il sì del giocatore per poi andare dal Monaco per trattare il prezzo. Ma l'Inter non molla affatto, nonostante il Milan si senta abbastanza sicuro. *



non abbiamo secondo marchetti il si del giocatore,non abbiamo l'accordo con il monaco. bha....


----------



## robs91 (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky: il patto di non belligeranza Milan Inter non sta reggendo per Kondogbia. Lo ha rispettato solo il Milan per Imbula e Miranda. Ma l'Inter è su Kondogbia. Ieri Galliani ha cenato con Kondogbia e l'incontro è andato bene. Ora Galliani aspetta il sì del giocatore per poi andare dal Monaco per trattare il prezzo. Ma l'Inter non molla affatto, nonostante il Milan si senta abbastanza sicuro. *



cioè è andato a Monaco per non trovare nè l'accordo col giocatore nè con con la società monegasca?


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky: il patto di non belligeranza Milan Inter non sta reggendo per Kondogbia. Lo ha rispettato solo il Milan per Imbula e Miranda. Ma l'Inter è su Kondogbia. Ieri Galliani ha cenato con Kondogbia e l'incontro è andato bene. Ora Galliani aspetta il sì del giocatore per poi andare dal Monaco per trattare il prezzo. Ma l'Inter non molla affatto, nonostante il Milan si senta abbastanza sicuro. *



Incredibile....lo avevo detto senza avere sky. Io son sicuro che non c'è nessun accordo per Kondogbia.

[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] l'insulto su internet è reato!


----------



## kollaps (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> I tifosi interisti di Sky saranno contenti  ...adesso aspettiamo Di Marzio che dice una cosa diversa! E avanti così fin quando non ci saranno i comunicati ufficiali. Bisogna tener vivo l'interesse di tutti fino alla fine!



Ci credo che l'inter spenda 15 (Miranda) + 18 (Imbula) + 35 (Kondogbia)...totale 65 milioni.
Dai, ma non diciamo cavolate.


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (19 Giugno 2015)

Io una volta mi fidavo al 100% di sky, ma ultimamente davvero sono imbarazzanti, non sanno nemmeno loro cosa dicono, di marzio dice una cosa, sky sport24 dice l'opposto e marchetti dice un'altra cosa ancora, che si decidano!
Comunque patti con l'inter non se ne fanno, se vogliamo un giocatore su cui ci sono loro non mi importa, se ci interessa lo freghiamo e basta, altro che patto di non belligeranza, con certa gente non si tratta


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky: il patto di non belligeranza Milan Inter non sta reggendo per Kondogbia. Lo ha rispettato solo il Milan per Imbula e Miranda. Ma l'Inter è su Kondogbia. Ieri Galliani ha cenato con Kondogbia e l'incontro è andato bene. Ora Galliani aspetta il sì del giocatore per poi andare dal Monaco per trattare il prezzo. Ma l'Inter non molla affatto, nonostante il Milan si senta abbastanza sicuro. *



Comunque in spagna insistono che il barcellona ha già l'accordo con il giocatore..


----------



## kollaps (19 Giugno 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Incredibile....lo avevo detto senza avere sky. Che massa di pagliacci. Io son sicuro che non c'è nessun accordo per Kondogbia.



Lo hai detto senza avere Sky, perchè era lo scenario più prevedibile per non far placare l'interesse e farlo sembrare lo sgarbo dell'anno.
Sono tutte cavolate, non si parla mai di offerta dell'inter, si parla sempre di l'Inter pensa di rilanciare, ecc, ecc.
BLA, BLA, BLA


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky: il patto di non belligeranza Milan Inter non sta reggendo per Kondogbia. Lo ha rispettato solo il Milan per Imbula e Miranda. Ma l'Inter è su Kondogbia. Ieri Galliani ha cenato con Kondogbia e l'incontro è andato bene. Ora Galliani aspetta il sì del giocatore per poi andare dal Monaco per trattare il prezzo. Ma l'Inter non molla affatto, nonostante il Milan si senta abbastanza sicuro. *



l'interista è una brutta razza da estinguere al piu presto. detto cio ormai non possono fare piu niente, non c'hanno manco i soldi per piangere


----------



## Il Genio (19 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Comunque in spagna insistono che il barcellona ha già l'accordo con il giocatore..



Lo dice Sport, che è l'equivalente di tuttosport
Sport:Barça=tuttosport:juve


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky: il patto di non belligeranza Milan Inter non sta reggendo per Kondogbia. Lo ha rispettato solo il Milan per Imbula e Miranda. Ma l'Inter è su Kondogbia. Ieri Galliani ha cenato con Kondogbia e l'incontro è andato bene. Ora Galliani aspetta il sì del giocatore per poi andare dal Monaco per trattare il prezzo. Ma l'Inter non molla affatto, nonostante il Milan si senta abbastanza sicuro. *



Ok va bene aspettiamo il rilancio allora


----------



## kollaps (19 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Comunque in spagna insistono che il barcellona ha già l'accordo con il giocatore..



Sono tutti sul giocatore, in realtà Jackson Martinez alla fine non lo prenderemo, ma si scatenerà un'asta tra Arsenal e City e noi l'abbiamo trattato solo per far alzare il prezzo, perchè Berlusconi doveva far girare dei soldi sporchi e la Doyen ha scarcerato Corona.


----------



## Il Genio (19 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Ci credo che l'inter spenda 15 (Miranda) + 18 (Imbula) + 35 (Kondogbia)...totale 65 milioni.
> Dai, ma non diciamo cavolate.



E parliamo di una squadra che, a detta di UEFA e giornali economici vari, è sull'orlo del baratro


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Sono tutti sul giocatore, in realtà Jackson Martinez alla fine non lo prenderemo, ma si scatenerà un'asta tra Arsenal e City e noi l'abbiamo trattato solo per far alzare il prezzo, perchè Berlusconi doveva far girare dei soldi sporchi e la Doyen ha scarcerato Corona.



lol....beh a titolo informativo l'ho riportato. In ogni caso finché non firma non è nostro.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky: il patto di non belligeranza Milan Inter non sta reggendo per Kondogbia. Lo ha rispettato solo il Milan per Imbula e Miranda. Ma l'Inter è su Kondogbia. Ieri Galliani ha cenato con Kondogbia e l'incontro è andato bene. Ora Galliani aspetta il sì del giocatore per poi andare dal Monaco per trattare il prezzo. Ma l'Inter non molla affatto, nonostante il Milan si senta abbastanza sicuro. *



*Quotate le news raga!*


----------



## Victorss (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky: il patto di non belligeranza Milan Inter non sta reggendo per Kondogbia. Lo ha rispettato solo il Milan per Imbula e Miranda. Ma l'Inter è su Kondogbia. Ieri Galliani ha cenato con Kondogbia e l'incontro è andato bene. Ora Galliani aspetta il sì del giocatore per poi andare dal Monaco per trattare il prezzo. Ma l'Inter non molla affatto, nonostante il Milan si senta abbastanza sicuro. *



Madonna che teatro che han messo in piedi. Ciascuno dei giornalisti di Sky dice una cosa diversa ma come si fa? ma si rendono conto che uno dice che c'è l'accordo col Monaco, l'altro che c'è l'accordo col giocatore e l'altro che non c'è accordo con nessuno dei due?
A sto punto mi rimane solo Il buon Alfredo da seguire.


----------



## wfiesso (19 Giugno 2015)

avranno anche trattato, non lo metto in dubbio, ma in parole povere è andato a montecarlo a magnare ed è tornato a casa a mani vuote anche stavolta? io sarò anche pessimista, isterico, logorroico, ma sto dirigente non fa nulla per farmi cambiare idea


----------



## il condor (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky: il patto di non belligeranza Milan Inter non sta reggendo per Kondogbia. Lo ha rispettato solo il Milan per Imbula e Miranda. Ma l'Inter è su Kondogbia. Ieri Galliani ha cenato con Kondogbia e l'incontro è andato bene. Ora Galliani aspetta il sì del giocatore per poi andare dal Monaco per trattare il prezzo. Ma l'Inter non molla affatto, nonostante il Milan si senta abbastanza sicuro. *



A quando la news: Inter-Milan derby per Pjaca???

Quindi ieri sera Galliani è andato a cenare a Monaco perchè si mangia bene??


----------



## Dany20 (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky: il patto di non belligeranza Milan Inter non sta reggendo per Kondogbia. Lo ha rispettato solo il Milan per Imbula e Miranda. Ma l'Inter è su Kondogbia. Ieri Galliani ha cenato con Kondogbia e l'incontro è andato bene. Ora Galliani aspetta il sì del giocatore per poi andare dal Monaco per trattare il prezzo. Ma l'Inter non molla affatto, nonostante il Milan si senta abbastanza sicuro. *


Ancora l'Inter. Ma chi ci crede?


----------



## neversayconte (19 Giugno 2015)

a monaco non si mangia meglio di altre parti lungo la costa azzurra, per Marchetti è quasi ufficiale.


----------



## Schism75 (19 Giugno 2015)

mi pare comunque una situazione tutta molto strana. Cose sicure purtroppo in mano non ne abbiamo.L'ennesima estate la iniziamo male. Il passato non insegna nulla. Mi sarei atteso che questa estate ci fossero poche parole/cene/viaggi e moltissimi fatti. E invece nulla. E' un continuo stillicidio di notizie in contrasto tra loro, alcune assurde (Muntari e Boateng), che vengono dagli stessi organi vicini al Milan (MC). Difficile rimanere tranquilli per chi come noi ama alla follia questi colori e questa squadra.


----------



## kollaps (19 Giugno 2015)

Un dirigente fa una cena con, rispettivamente:

- giocatore
- famiglia del giocatore
- dirigenti del monaco
- nelio lucas (ex "co-proprietario" del cartellino e ad doyen)

Ed è l'unico, sottolineo, l'unico che si è mosso ed è andato a Montecarlo (per ben due volte, tra l'altro) per trattare con squadra e giocatore, ma qui c'è ancora qualcuno che teme gli inserimenti dell'Inter.

TRANQUILLI, è del Milan.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky: il patto di non belligeranza Milan Inter non sta reggendo per Kondogbia. Lo ha rispettato solo il Milan per Imbula e Miranda. Ma l'Inter è su Kondogbia. Ieri Galliani ha cenato con Kondogbia e l'incontro è andato bene. Ora Galliani aspetta il sì del giocatore per poi andare dal Monaco per trattare il prezzo. Ma l'Inter non molla affatto, nonostante il Milan si senta abbastanza sicuro. *



Ragazzi dovete capire che a questi non sembra vero che dopo anni in cui il mercato della serie A era del tipo "Il Milan su Niang" con perle massime operazioni tipo "La Juve ha chiuso per Llorente a parametro zero" o "la Roma sta trattando la comproprietà di Nainggolan col Cagliari" adesso possono parlare di giocatori veri, gente di livello europeo...si staranno segando a due mani!!


----------



## Reblanck (19 Giugno 2015)

Mi sono stufato di queste situazioni...tutte queste parole e notizie per non dire nulla !
Che il Milan abbia i soldi e punti forte su Kondogobia e Martinez ci credo ! ma tutto il resto è fuffa fino a che non si ufficializza il giocatore come tutti gli altri club normali,fine della storia.


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky: il patto di non belligeranza Milan Inter non sta reggendo per Kondogbia. Lo ha rispettato solo il Milan per Imbula e Miranda. Ma l'Inter è su Kondogbia. Ieri Galliani ha cenato con Kondogbia e l'incontro è andato bene. Ora Galliani aspetta il sì del giocatore per poi andare dal Monaco per trattare il prezzo. Ma l'Inter non molla affatto, nonostante il Milan si senta abbastanza sicuro. *



A questo punto spero che prendiamo Kondogbia e poi andiamo a prendere Miranda ed Imbula.


----------



## Underhill84 (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky: il patto di non belligeranza Milan Inter non sta reggendo per Kondogbia. Lo ha rispettato solo il Milan per Imbula e Miranda. Ma l'Inter è su Kondogbia. Ieri Galliani ha cenato con Kondogbia e l'incontro è andato bene. Ora Galliani aspetta il sì del giocatore per poi andare dal Monaco per trattare il prezzo. Ma l'Inter non molla affatto, nonostante il Milan si senta abbastanza sicuro. *



Che sia vero oppure un'invenzione dei giornalai non mi interessa... Galliani ora deve rilanciare su ogni singolo obiettivo dell'inter.


----------



## Reblanck (19 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> TRANQUILLI, è del Milan.



Voglia la firma sia per lui che per Martinez perché fino ad allora parliamo di aria fritta.
Fateli firmare e allora dormo sonni tranquilli.


----------



## Sotiris (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky: il patto di non belligeranza Milan Inter non sta reggendo per Kondogbia. Lo ha rispettato solo il Milan per Imbula e Miranda. Ma l'Inter è su Kondogbia. Ieri Galliani ha cenato con Kondogbia e l'incontro è andato bene. Ora Galliani aspetta il sì del giocatore per poi andare dal Monaco per trattare il prezzo. Ma l'Inter non molla affatto, nonostante il Milan si senta abbastanza sicuro. *



Io sono molto tranquillo, magari mi sbaglio, ma continuo ad essere molto tranquillo su Kondogbia (e JM ovvio, ma anche Ibra). Queste fantomatiche rivali sono montate ad arte secondo me, per ascolti, per rosicamento o per altro.


----------



## mark (19 Giugno 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> A questo punto spero che prendiamo Kondogbia e poi andiamo a prendere Miranda ed Imbula.



La stessa cosa che ho pensato anch'io ahaha


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Un dirigente fa una cena con, rispettivamente:
> 
> - giocatore
> - famiglia del giocatore
> ...



Secondo sky l'inter qualche giorno fa è andata a montecarlo per parlare con l'entourage del giocatore, e col monaco. QUindi non direi che siamo stati gli unici. Così come non è da escludere che altre società abbiano mandato emissari. La differenza è che noi quando facciamo una trattativa lo deve sapere tutto il mondo, gli altri invece lavorano sotto traccia e poi chiudono. Detto questo sono fiducioso per il risultato positivo, ma dire che è fatta, è no sense. 



Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky: il patto di non belligeranza Milan Inter non sta reggendo per Kondogbia. Lo ha rispettato solo il Milan per Imbula e Miranda. Ma l'Inter è su Kondogbia. Ieri Galliani ha cenato con Kondogbia e l'incontro è andato bene. Ora Galliani aspetta il sì del giocatore per poi andare dal Monaco per trattare il prezzo. Ma l'Inter non molla affatto, nonostante il Milan si senta abbastanza sicuro. *


----------



## kollaps (19 Giugno 2015)

Non si è mai parlato ufficialmente di un incontro con il Monaco da parte dell'Inter, le notizie sono sempre state vaghe...
Si riportò "l'inter è andata in francia per parlare di imbula e kondogbia". Niente di più, niente di meno.
Il loro obiettivo è sempre stato Imbula.
I fatti parleranno da soli...tutto questo fumo creato dai media, svanirà tra non molto.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Non si è mai parlato ufficialmente di un incontro con il Monaco da parte dell'Inter, le notizie sono sempre state vaghe...
> Si riportò "l'inter è andata in francia per parlare di imbula e kondogbia". Niente di più, niente di meno.
> Il loro obiettivo è sempre stato Imbula.
> I fatti parleranno da soli...tutto questo fumo creato dai media, svanirà tra non molto.



ma tu che ne sai? sei un dirigente dell'inter? certe volte non capisco il parlare con tanta sicurezza. Che a mancini piaccia kondgbia è cosa risaputa dato che l'ha ribadito più volte in varie interviste.


----------



## kollaps (19 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma tu che ne sai? sei un dirigente dell'inter? certe volte non capisco il parlare con tanta sicurezza. Che a mancini piaccia kondgbia è cosa risaputa dato che l'ha ribadito più volte in varie interviste.



Io parlerò con troppa sicurezza, ma certa gente sta ancora a dubitare che Mihalovic potrebbe non essere l'allenatore del Milan, ma sia tutto un teatrino.
Basta, per favore.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Io parlerò con troppa sicurezza, ma certa gente sta ancora a dubitare che Mihalovic potrebbe non essere l'allenatore del Milan, ma sia tutto un teatrino.
> Basta, per favore.



Chi? dubito ci sia qualcuno che possa dire ciò nonostante l'ufficialità...per cortesia. La verità è che kondogbia è un giocatore interessante che piace a diverse squadre, e noi siamo avanti tutti. Bisogna però chiudere, altrimenti dei vantaggi o svantaggi non ce ne facciamo nulla. O devo ricordare tevez non mi tradisce? cit.


----------



## Ciachi (19 Giugno 2015)

...geoffreys non cI tradisce...


----------



## franck3211 (19 Giugno 2015)

La gazzetta dello sport afferma che c'è tutto manca solo il si del giocatore.


----------



## Ciachi (19 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> La gazzetta dello sport afferma che c'è tutto manca solo il si del giocatore.



Anche ttmercto web dice lo stesso


----------



## franck3211 (19 Giugno 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Anche ttmercto web dice lo stesso


Sportmediaset idem, a mio parere è questa la situazione più verosimile


----------



## Ciachi (19 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Sportmediaset idem, a mio parere è questa la situazione più verosimile



Speriamo dai


----------



## Sotiris (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky: il patto di non belligeranza Milan Inter non sta reggendo per Kondogbia. Lo ha rispettato solo il Milan per Imbula e Miranda. Ma l'Inter è su Kondogbia. Ieri Galliani ha cenato con Kondogbia e l'incontro è andato bene. Ora Galliani aspetta il sì del giocatore per poi andare dal Monaco per trattare il prezzo. Ma l'Inter non molla affatto, nonostante il Milan si senta abbastanza sicuro. *



stiamo calmi, ci sta che qualcuno di noi sia scettico/preoccupato/diffidente viste le ultime estati, come ci sta altrettanto che qualche altro faccia notare che trattative uguali alle nostre, dove manca solo la firma e le visite mediche, vengono giudicate già concluse, ma in fondo remiamo tutti dalla stessa parte, e sottolineerei che un'estate fa il milan a giugno non andava a trattare nessun giocatore alla Jackson Martinez o alla Kondogbia, quindi i soldi ci sono, ci vuole un po' di pazienza...


----------



## franck3211 (19 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> stiamo calmi, ci sta che qualcuno di noi sia scettico/preoccupato/diffidente viste le ultime estati, come ci sta altrettanto che qualche altro faccia notare che trattative uguali alle nostre, dove manca solo la firma e le visite mediche, vengono giudicate già concluse, ma in fondo remiamo tutti dalla stessa parte, e sottolineerei che un'estate fa il milan a giugno non andava a trattare nessun giocatore alla Jackson Martinez o alla Kondogbia, quindi i soldi ci sono, ci vuole un po' di pazienza...


Analisi saggia.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (19 Giugno 2015)

Fossi in Galliani il 2 settembre andrei da Ausilio con una valigia piena di soldi e gli porterei via Icardi, così giusto per sfizio


----------



## franck3211 (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky: il patto di non belligeranza Milan Inter non sta reggendo per Kondogbia. Lo ha rispettato solo il Milan per Imbula e Miranda. Ma l'Inter è su Kondogbia. Ieri Galliani ha cenato con Kondogbia e l'incontro è andato bene. Ora Galliani aspetta il sì del giocatore per poi andare dal Monaco per trattare il prezzo. Ma l'Inter non molla affatto, nonostante il Milan si senta abbastanza sicuro. *


Pedullà su twitter parla dell'offerta dell'inter per Imbula pari a 18 milioni più bonus e di un assalto a breve per acquistarlo. Quindi ricapitolando riscattano shaquiri a 15 prendono miranda a 15 prendono imbula a circa 20 e kondo a 35. Totale 85 milioni. Si come no.


----------



## Sotiris (19 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Analisi saggia.



bisogna avere pazienza secondo me per due motivi:

1) tutti sanno che abbiamo soldi e che siamo obbligati a comprare grandi giocatori quindi non farsi "rapinare" è dura;

2) anche i giocatori sanno che abbiamo soldi e vogliono spuntare l'ingaggio massimo possibile, anche facendo valere che rinunciano alla champions league per un anno.

non è così facile in questa situazione concludere tutto e subito, bisogna anche contrattare un minimo, altrimenti anche tutte le altre squadre dove ci sono giocatori che ci interessano ci rapineranno.


----------



## demonark (19 Giugno 2015)

non scherzo, se prendete kondo insieme a ibra, per me solo con questi 2 avete la certezza matematica di arrivare nei primi 3 posti, senza alcun dubbio.
il francese sarebbe una bella cerniera nel vostro centrocampo, inoltre ha buone doti tecniche e un buon tiro.
però dovete sbrigarvi, mi risulta che su di lui si stia scatenando un asta, dovete fare ''l'offertona'' immediata e battere la concorrenza, ci sono le inglesi che stanno cariche di soldi come mai prima, e per me il vero pericolo sono loro e non le spagnole.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (19 Giugno 2015)

cene...aperitivi....viaggi...morale della fiaba...niente di concluso...e intanto i gobbi zitti zitti...prendono tutto e di +...vai fester continua cosi


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Giugno 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> non scherzo, se prendete kondo insieme a ibra, per me solo con questi 2 avete la certezza matematica di arrivare nei primi 3 posti, senza alcun dubbio.
> il francese sarebbe una bella cerniera nel vostro centrocampo, inoltre ha buone doti tecniche e un buon tiro.
> però dovete sbrigarvi, mi risulta che su di lui si stia scatenando un asta, dovete fare ''l'offertona'' immediata e battere la concorrenza, ci sono le inglesi che stanno cariche di soldi come mai prima, e per me il vero pericolo sono loro e non le spagnole.



La matematica nel calcio non esiste, ma saremmo senza dubbio più competitivi.


----------



## DannySa (19 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Pedullà su twitter parla dell'offerta dell'inter per Imbula pari a 18 milioni più bonus e di un assalto a breve per acquistarlo. Quindi ricapitolando riscattano shaquiri a 15 prendono miranda a 15 prendono imbula a circa 20 e kondo a 35. Totale 85 milioni. Si come no.



Li voglio vedere come pagheranno questi giocatori dopo un altro anno senza coppe.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> La matematica nel calcio non esiste, ma saremmo senza dubbio più competitivi.



O perlomeno avremmo almeno la certezza di avere giocatori da Milan ... Poi come si svilupperà la n stagione nessuno lo sa ...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky: il patto di non belligeranza Milan Inter non sta reggendo per Kondogbia. Lo ha rispettato solo il Milan per Imbula e Miranda. Ma l'Inter è su Kondogbia. Ieri Galliani ha cenato con Kondogbia e l'incontro è andato bene. Ora Galliani aspetta il sì del giocatore per poi andare dal Monaco per trattare il prezzo. Ma l'Inter non molla affatto, nonostante il Milan si senta abbastanza sicuro. *



Continuo a pensare che l'Inter non ci sia in questa trattativa, e sia solo un disturbo.

Ma penso anche che Galliani continui a tirarla lunga con i suoi vecchi giochetti per cercare di sborsare meno soldi possibili, e si rischia poi di essere sorpassati da grandi squadre straniere.
Li spendessero questi soldi se veramente ci sono.. basta cene o sorrisini davanti alle telecamere... conta solo la strategia del portafoglio, il resto è superato.


----------



## Jaqen (19 Giugno 2015)

*Sportmediaset, si aspetta solo il sì del giocatore *


----------



## Sotiris (19 Giugno 2015)

*RMC SPORT - Francia - conferma accordo tra Monaco e Milan per Kondogbia.*


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky: il patto di non belligeranza Milan Inter non sta reggendo per Kondogbia. Lo ha rispettato solo il Milan per Imbula e Miranda. Ma l'Inter è su Kondogbia. Ieri Galliani ha cenato con Kondogbia e l'incontro è andato bene. Ora Galliani aspetta il sì del giocatore per poi andare dal Monaco per trattare il prezzo. Ma l'Inter non molla affatto, nonostante il Milan si senta abbastanza sicuro. *





Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset, si aspetta solo il sì del giocatore *



Speriamo si chiuda tutto oggi. Abbiamo bisogno di un acquisto *ufficiale.*


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *RMC SPORT - Francia - conferma accordo tra Monaco e Milan per Kondogbia.*



Bisogna trovarlo adesso con il giocatore....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *RMC SPORT - Francia - conferma accordo tra Monaco e Milan per Kondogbia.*



*Riportano semplicemente la notizia della Gazzetta.*



Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset, si aspetta solo il sì del giocatore *



.


----------



## Sotiris (19 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *RMC SPORT - Francia - conferma accordo tra Monaco e Milan per Kondogbia.*



*Anche Marca - Spagna - conferma accordo Monaco-Milan per Kondogbia, manca solo il "sì" del giocatore.*


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> cene...aperitivi....viaggi...morale della fiaba...niente di concluso...e intanto i gobbi zitti zitti...prendono tutto e di +...vai fester continua cosi



E' una gara con la Juve? 
A giugno del 2002 chi avevamo comprato? Nessuno. Ad agosto avevamo Nesta, Rivaldo e Seedorf.

Poi comunque c'è sempre sto tafazzismo cronico che hanno alcuni...
Jackson Martinez è preso, senza se e senza ma.


----------



## Sotiris (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Riportano semplicemente la notizia della Gazzetta.
> 
> 
> 
> .



ok..scusami...


----------



## DannySa (19 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *Anche Marca - Spagna - conferma accordo Monaco-Milan per Kondogbia, manca solo il "sì" del giocatore.*



Mi aspetto il sì in giornata.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset, si aspetta solo il sì del giocatore *





Sotiris ha scritto:


> *Anche Marca - Spagna - conferma accordo Monaco-Milan per Kondogbia, manca solo il "sì" del giocatore.*



Questa di Marca invece è autentica, proviene da loro fonti. Quindi se Kondogbia dice di si, Galliani torna a Monaco e firma tutte le carte. Certo poteva evitare di tornarsene ma forse non è sicuro che il si arrivi subito.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Giugno 2015)

Dai Kondo spara sto si.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *RMC SPORT - Francia - conferma accordo tra Monaco e Milan per Kondogbia.*





Sotiris ha scritto:


> *Anche Marca - Spagna - conferma accordo Monaco-Milan per Kondogbia, manca solo il "sì" del giocatore.*


Avanti così!


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (19 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> E' una gara con la Juve?
> A giugno del 2002 chi avevamo comprato? Nessuno. Ad agosto avevamo Nesta, Rivaldo e Seedorf.
> 
> Poi comunque c'è sempre sto tafazzismo cronico che hanno alcuni...
> Jackson Martinez è preso, senza se e senza ma.


è sempre una gara con la juve...o vogliamo continuare a lottare con torino e sassuolo???...dobbiamo rifare completamente la squadra e oggi siamo fermi ad abate de jong ed ely...vedi te....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset, si aspetta solo il sì del giocatore *





Sotiris ha scritto:


> *Anche Marca - Spagna - conferma accordo Monaco-Milan per Kondogbia, manca solo il "sì" del giocatore.*



Lasciate stare la fonte francese, rilanciava semplicemente la notizia della GdS. Le ultime due notizie sono queste.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *Anche Marca - Spagna - conferma accordo Monaco-Milan per Kondogbia, manca solo il "sì" del giocatore.*



Geoffrey, che aspetti??


----------



## kollaps (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Questa di Marca invece è autentica, proviene da loro fonti. Quindi se Kondogbia dice di si, Galliani torna a Monaco e firma tutte le carte. Certo poteva evitare di tornarsene ma forse non è sicuro che il si arrivi subito.



Forse aveva degli incontri qua a Milano, oppure non serve semplicemente che torni, ma chiudono tutto in via telematica.
Anche per Martinez all'inizio sembrava dovesse tornare, ma alla fine non è stato così.



Sotiris ha scritto:


> *Anche Marca - Spagna - conferma accordo Monaco-Milan per Kondogbia, manca solo il "sì" del giocatore.*


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Giugno 2015)

Fatto sta che abbiamo raggiunto un livello per il quale anche giocatori bravi ma non fenomeni tentennano per dire sì.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Fatto sta che abbiamo raggiunto un livello per il quale anche giocatori bravi ma non fenomeni tentennano per dire sì.



E' lo scotto da pagare per la situazione in cui siamo finiti. Il tempo di tornare a vincere e tutto torna come prima.



Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset, si aspetta solo il sì del giocatore *





Sotiris ha scritto:


> *Anche Marca - Spagna - conferma accordo Monaco-Milan per Kondogbia, manca solo il "sì" del giocatore.*



.


----------



## bargnani83 (19 Giugno 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Fatto sta che abbiamo raggiunto un livello per il quale anche giocatori bravi ma non fenomeni tentennano per dire sì.



triste realtà.ma se fai schifo come in questi anni te lo devi spettare.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Giugno 2015)

Ti aspettiamo Geoffrey


----------



## kollaps (19 Giugno 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Fatto sta che abbiamo raggiunto un livello per il quale anche giocatori bravi ma non fenomeni tentennano per dire sì.



Sanchez lo voleva la Juve che aveva appena vinto 2 scudetti ed alla fine è andato all'Arsenal che non vince nulla da anni.
Quello che conta sono i soldi.


----------



## DannySa (19 Giugno 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Fatto sta che abbiamo raggiunto un livello per il quale anche giocatori bravi ma non fenomeni tentennano per dire sì.



Una volta ufficializzati alcuni colpi non passeremo inosservati.
Bisogna tornare competitivi ora, a giugno, avessimo aspettato a spendere 70 mln (a luglio) sarebbe stato troppo tardi; dico luglio perché di solito i primi cessi arrivavano in quel periodo.
Rimane il fatto che ci siamo mossi bene e in anticipo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

*Milan Channel ora: 
*






*Suma: siamo tornati sui top player. 1-2-3-4, non sappiamo quanti, ma ci siamo.*


----------



## Tahva (19 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *RMC SPORT - Francia - conferma accordo tra Monaco e Milan per Kondogbia.*


Forza, compriamo sto giocatore. Mi sto sognando la notte che il Milan prenda un centrocampista degno di essere nel MILAN.

Domanda innocente per lo staff: l'unico modo per quotare le notizie è andare al post originario e premere "rispondi citando"? Non posso ad esempio quotare il post di Il Re Dell'Est con entrambe le notizie? Ci ho provato ma mi metteva in quote solo la sua indicazione relativa al fatto che le due notizie più recenti di riferimento fossero quelle che lui stesso aveva quotato... Chiedo delucidazioni


----------



## Aragorn (19 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset, si aspetta solo il sì del giocatore *





Sotiris ha scritto:


> *Anche Marca - Spagna - conferma accordo Monaco-Milan per Kondogbia, manca solo il "sì" del giocatore.*



Se veramente ci sono i soldi non avevo dubbi sul fatto che non ci sarebbero stati problemi a trovare l'accordo col Monaco. Sul giocatore invece temevo/sapevo sarebbe stata più dura, speriamo che ieri abbiano usato tecniche di persuasione efficaci.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset, si aspetta solo il sì del giocatore *





Sotiris ha scritto:


> *Anche Marca - Spagna - conferma accordo Monaco-Milan per Kondogbia, manca solo il "sì" del giocatore.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel ora:
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*Suma: in questo momento nessuno ha l'accordo col Monaco, ma una volta trovato quello col giocatore non sarà difficile trovarlo col club francese. Milione più o milione meno, siamo sui 35M.*


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel ora:
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Con le risorse del presidente...si, certo.


----------



## kollaps (19 Giugno 2015)

Milan Channel non sa assolutamente NULLA.
Essendo il canale della società è impossibile che venga a sapere/diffonda notizie certe e di prima mano.
L'unica cosa che può fare è accentuare l'impresa del comprare un giocatore a 30 milioni, solo questo.


----------



## DannySa (19 Giugno 2015)

Tahva ha scritto:


> Forza, compriamo sto giocatore. Mi sto sognando la notte che il Milan prenda un centrocampista degno di essere nel MILAN.
> 
> Domanda innocente per lo staff: l'unico modo per quotare le notizie è andare al post originario e premere "rispondi citando"? Non posso ad esempio quotare il post di Il Re Dell'Est con entrambe le notizie? Ci ho provato ma mi metteva in quote solo la sua indicazione relativa al fatto che le due notizie più recenti di riferimento fossero quelle che lui stesso aveva quotato... Chiedo delucidazioni



Sì devi quotare il messaggio originale altrimenti quoterai solo la risposta al quote.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel ora:
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Risorse del presidente... Bee è dunque il nuovo presidente?


----------



## Hammer (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel ora:
> *
> 
> 
> ...



"Con le risorse DEL PRESIDENTE e PER AMORE del club"

Suma non posso commentare senza risultare offensivo


----------



## Renegade (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel ora:
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Incredibile come l'informazione sia distorta. Prima si parla di accordo col Monaco. Poi col giocatore ma non col Monaco. Ora praticamente non c'è né il sì del calciatore, né l'accordo col Monaco. Stranissimo per essere una trattativa in fase avanzata. Che io sappia, poi, per parlare con un calciatore di un'altra società l'esponente di un club deve avere il permesso della squadra di appartenenza del giocatore. E per farlo deve già avere un accordo tra le parti sul cartellino. Si diceva poi che vi fosse pure il DS del Monaco alla cena, boh. Comunque come avevo detto già ieri, che prevedevo altri rimandi, lo ripeto anche oggi. Tirerà tutto per le lunghe. Ci vorrà minimo un'altra settimana e qualche giorno.

Quanto alla Doyen, _è MOLTO possibile che parte dei soldi che spenderemo per Kondogbia vengano spartiti tra essa e il Monaco. Anche se il Monaco avesse acquistato l'intero cartellino dalla Doyen, è probabile che il fondo abbia inserito una clausola che qualora venisse rivenduto, una certa percentuale sia passata a loro, come accade spesso tra due società normali._


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel ora:
> *
> 
> 
> ...





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma: in questo momento nessuno ha l'accordo col Monaco, ma una volta trovato quello col giocatore non sarà difficile trovarlo col club francese. Milione più o milione meno, siamo sui 35M.*


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Milan Channel non sa assolutamente NULLA.
> Essendo il canale della società è impossibile che venga a sapere/diffonda notizie certe e di prima mano.
> L'unica cosa che può fare è accentuare l'impresa del comprare un giocatore a 30 milioni, solo questo.



Milan Channel ha informazioni dirette da Galliani e l'ufficio stampa.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel ora:
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Che casino  si svegliassero a trovare sto accordo con il giocatore.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel ora:
> *
> 
> 
> ...





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma: in questo momento nessuno ha l'accordo col Monaco, ma una volta trovato quello col giocatore non sarà difficile trovarlo col club francese. Milione più o milione meno, siamo sui 35M.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



.


----------



## bmb (19 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Milan Channel non sa assolutamente NULLA.
> Essendo il canale della società è impossibile che venga a sapere/diffonda notizie certe e di prima mano.
> L'unica cosa che può fare è accentuare l'impresa del comprare un giocatore a 30 milioni, solo questo.



Sicuramente ne sa più di me e te.


----------



## DannySa (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Non ne vedo altri abbordabili sinceramente.


----------



## Andre96 (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>




Ormai Suma usa solo la parola TOP


----------



## kollaps (19 Giugno 2015)

Il fatto che siano informati, non vuol dire che lo trasmettano.
Dicono solo quello che gli fa comodo. Come è giusto che sia.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Milan Channel ha informazioni dirette da Galliani e l'ufficio stampa.


Sicuramente Milan Channel sa, ma spesso riporta informazioni distorte sulle trattative. Diciamo che è Galliani a decidere quali notizie far passare.


----------



## kollaps (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma: in questo momento nessuno ha l'accordo col Monaco, ma una volta trovato quello col giocatore non sarà difficile trovarlo col club francese. Milione più o milione meno, siamo sui 35M.*



.


----------



## kollaps (19 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente Milan Channel sa, ma spesso riporta informazioni distorte sulle trattative. Diciamo che è Galliani a decidere quali notizie far passare.



Hai detto in una frase quello che ho spiegato male io in due post


----------



## franck3211 (19 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente Milan Channel sa, ma spesso riporta informazioni distorte sulle trattative. Diciamo che è Galliani a decidere quali notizie far passare.



Anche perchè galliani ama far credere che conduce trattative complesse in cui esce stranamente vincitore.


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel ora:
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Spero che per "presidente" e leccate simili, Suma si riferisca Bee, altrimenti ha problemi non gravi ma gravissimi


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> è sempre una gara con la juve...o vogliamo continuare a lottare con torino e sassuolo???...dobbiamo rifare completamente la squadra e oggi siamo fermi ad abate de jong ed ely...vedi te....



Siamo fermi a Jackson Martinez. Scusa se è poco.


----------



## wfiesso (19 Giugno 2015)

Si dai prima di settimana prossimanon si saprà nulla, fin'ora mercato fatto di parole e mangiate


----------



## Jack14 (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel ora:
> *
> 
> 
> ...





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma: in questo momento nessuno ha l'accordo col Monaco, ma una volta trovato quello col giocatore non sarà difficile trovarlo col club francese. Milione più o milione meno, siamo sui 35M.*



Con trattativa avanzata credo vogliano dire che ormai siamo ai dettagli... speriamo..


----------



## wfiesso (19 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Siamo fermi a Jackson Martinez. Scusa se è poco.



Non lo abbiamo ancora preso, piantatela di dire che è un acquisto certo, senza ufficialità non è affatto nostro


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente Milan Channel sa, ma spesso riporta informazioni distorte sulle trattative. Diciamo che è Galliani a decidere quali notizie far passare.



Esatto.


----------



## Elmajiko10 (19 Giugno 2015)

Tutto ciò è agghiacciante.....non si può andare avanti così....se avevamo un altro direttore sportivo e non il signor kondor a questa ora ci sarebbero meno teatrini e molti più fatti....cmq fa di tutto per farsi odiare ancora di più....ma non capisce proprio


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Non lo abbiamo ancora preso, piantatela di dire che è un acquisto certo, senza ufficialità non è affatto nostro



Porca vacca.
Weah era stato preso ad aprile. L'ufficialità arrivo a giugno, dopo le visite mediche.
Shevchenko era praticamente sicuro con quasi un anno di anticipo. L'ufficialità arrivo solo molto dopo.

Tutti, dalla Colombia alla Spagna all'Inghilterrra, danno Jackson Martinez al Milan. 
Gli unici che non lo danno al Milan...sono alcuni tifosi milanisti.
Il tafazzismo sta raggiungendo livelli mai visti prima.


----------



## TheZio (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Ahahhahah "niente percentuali, portano sfortuna" 
Purtroppo x adesso bisogna soffrire per comprare certi giocatori, non facciamo la Champions e veniamo da due anni disastrosi.. Bisogna convincerli per bene prima che accettino..
Penso comunque che sia una situazione normale..


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *Anche Marca - Spagna - conferma accordo Monaco-Milan per Kondogbia, manca solo il "sì" del giocatore.*



Daje Kondo coso... salta con noiii o Kondocosoooo salta con noiiii


----------



## varvez (19 Giugno 2015)

Mi permetto: lasciamo lavorare chi di dovere. I nomi sono importanti e la volontà/denaro c'è/ci sono. Attendiamo fiduciosi


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2015)

Elmajiko10 ha scritto:


> Tutto ciò è agghiacciante.....non si può andare avanti così....se avevamo un altro direttore sportivo e non il signor kondor a questa ora ci sarebbero meno teatrini e molti più fatti....cmq fa di tutto per farsi odiare ancora di più....ma non capisce proprio



Sai cosa succedeva se non c'erano i "teatrini"?
Nessuna notizia su Jackson Martinez. Nessuna notizia su Kondogbia. Niente su Ibrahimovic.
Al massimo solo voci fievoli sui giornali, a cui nessun tifoso avrebbe dato credito.
E tutti avrebbero pensato a un immobilismo sul mercato. E quindi altra pioggia di critiche sulla società.

Fortunatamente ci sono i "teatrini" che almeno fanno capire che la società si sta davvero muovendo sul mercato.


----------



## varvez (19 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sai cosa succedeva se non c'erano i "teatrini"?
> Nessuna notizia su Jackson Martinez. Nessuna notizia su Kondogbia. Niente su Ibrahimovic.
> Al massimo solo voci fievoli sui giornali, a cui nessun tifoso avrebbe dato credito.
> E tutti avrebbero pensato a un immobilismo sul mercato. E quindi altra pioggia di critiche sulla società.
> ...



La penso allo stesso modo


----------



## Victorss (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma: in questo momento nessuno ha l'accordo col Monaco, ma una volta trovato quello col giocatore non sarà difficile trovarlo col club francese. Milione più o milione meno, siamo sui 35M.*


L'idea che mi sono fatto è che tutti coloro i quali vogliano Kondogbia sanno che il Monaco vuole sti 35 Milioni. Il monaco ha detto al Milan " Chiunque ci sganci il grano che vogliamo può prenderselo e portarselo a casa, Chi sarà a noi non interessa il primo che paga prende Cammello" per questo il primo che trova l'accordo col giocatore lo prende. in un certo senso quindi l'accordo col Monaco c'è basta pagargli quello che vogliono.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

*Suma rispondendo ad un tifoso che chiedeva se oggi avremo novità: "Non posso rispondere ma non andremo per le lunghe. Siccome AG è tornato nella notte e siamo ancora missione, e visto che abbiamo avversari particolari, è meglio starsi zitti. Ma ribadisco: non si andrà per le lunghe. E' normale e legittimo che il giocatore voglia pensarci un po' avendo addosso gli occhi di tanti club"*


----------



## pazzomania (19 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sai cosa succedeva se non c'erano i "teatrini"?
> Nessuna notizia su Jackson Martinez. Nessuna notizia su Kondogbia. Niente su Ibrahimovic.
> Al massimo solo voci fievoli sui giornali, a cui nessun tifoso avrebbe dato credito.
> E tutti avrebbero pensato a un immobilismo sul mercato. E quindi altra pioggia di critiche sulla società.
> ...



Su daiiii... cerca di capire anche i polemici 

Vedrai che appena vedranno il primo colpo ufficiale sulle prossime trattative staranno meno in ansia 

In fondo c'è da capirli, sono* SOLTANTO 13 ANNI *che non spendiamo sul mercato cifre cosi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente Milan Channel sa, ma spesso riporta informazioni distorte sulle trattative. Diciamo che è Galliani a decidere quali notizie far passare.



Quindi quando sparano delle fregnacce che poi si rivelano false lo fanno apposta per fare una figuraccia?..ah ok..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma: in questo momento nessuno ha l'accordo col Monaco, ma una volta trovato quello col giocatore non sarà difficile trovarlo col club francese. Milione più o milione meno, siamo sui 35M.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma rispondendo ad un tifoso che chiedeva se oggi avremo novità: "Non posso rispondere ma non andremo per le lunghe. Siccome AG è tornato nella notte e siamo ancora missione, e visto che abbiamo avversari particolari, è meglio starsi zitti. Ma ribadisco: non si andrà per le lunghe. E' normale e legittimo che il giocatore voglia pensarci un po' avendo addosso gli occhi di tanti club"*



.


----------



## Aragorn (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma rispondendo ad un tifoso che chiedeva se oggi avremo novità: "Non posso rispondere ma non andremo per le lunghe. Siccome AG è tornato nella notte e siamo ancora missione, e visto che abbiamo avversari particolari, è meglio starsi zitti. Ma ribadisco: non si andrà per le lunghe. E' normale e legittimo che il giocatore voglia pensarci un po' avendo addosso gli occhi di tanti club"*



Venerdì scorso si è ufficiosamente chiuso per Martinez, magari a una settimana esatta accadrà lo stesso per Kondo. Venerdì giorno fortunato ?


----------



## Elmajiko10 (19 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sai cosa succedeva se non c'erano i "teatrini"?
> Nessuna notizia su Jackson Martinez. Nessuna notizia su Kondogbia. Niente su Ibrahimovic.
> Al massimo solo voci fievoli sui giornali, a cui nessun tifoso avrebbe dato credito.
> E tutti avrebbero pensato a un immobilismo sul mercato. E quindi altra pioggia di critiche sulla società.
> ...



Vorrei avere il vostro ottimismo....ma purtroppo me lo hanno tolto negli anni !


----------



## TheZio (19 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sai cosa succedeva se non c'erano i "teatrini"?
> Nessuna notizia su Jackson Martinez. Nessuna notizia su Kondogbia. Niente su Ibrahimovic.
> Al massimo solo voci fievoli sui giornali, a cui nessun tifoso avrebbe dato credito.
> E tutti avrebbero pensato a un immobilismo sul mercato. E quindi altra pioggia di critiche sulla società.
> ...



L'anno scorso i teatrini erano con Inzaghi per la definizione dell'entusiasmo 
Quindi per quest anno sembra andare bene, poi è ovvio la poca fiducia di qualcuno, d'altronde ne abbiamo già prese troppe di legnate..
Galliani comunque non apre bocca da un mese mi sembra.. Segnale positivo..
L'anno scorso a sta ora era a Forte dei Marmi.. Ora è a Milano..


----------



## Renegade (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma rispondendo ad un tifoso che chiedeva se oggi avremo novità: "Non posso rispondere ma non andremo per le lunghe. Siccome AG è tornato nella notte e siamo ancora missione, e visto che abbiamo avversari particolari, è meglio starsi zitti. Ma ribadisco: non si andrà per le lunghe. E' normale e legittimo che il giocatore voglia pensarci un po' avendo addosso gli occhi di tanti club"*



Appunto, si prospetta un'altra settimana minimo.


----------



## TheZio (19 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Appunto, si prospetta un'altra settimana minimo.



No dai una settimana no.. Credo un paio di giorni se dice così Suma..


----------



## sabato (19 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sai cosa succedeva se non c'erano i "teatrini"?
> Nessuna notizia su Jackson Martinez. Nessuna notizia su Kondogbia. Niente su Ibrahimovic.
> Al massimo solo voci fievoli sui giornali, a cui nessun tifoso avrebbe dato credito.
> E tutti avrebbero pensato a un immobilismo sul mercato. E quindi altra pioggia di critiche sulla società.
> ...


 Infatti,
mi chiedo se i soldini ci sono davvero.

Facciamo le volate e ci fermiamo sul traguardo!

boooo


----------



## Serginho (19 Giugno 2015)

I teatrini ci saranno sempre, in ogni contesto e ogni situazione, perché non li crea la società, bensì i giornalai. E i tifosi che vanno dietro a queste baggianate fanno si che sti teatrini continueranno per sempre


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma rispondendo ad un tifoso che chiedeva se oggi avremo novità: "Non posso rispondere ma non andremo per le lunghe. Siccome AG è tornato nella notte e siamo ancora missione, e visto che abbiamo avversari particolari, è meglio starsi zitti. Ma ribadisco: non si andrà per le lunghe. E' normale e legittimo che il giocatore voglia pensarci un po' avendo addosso gli occhi di tanti club"*



*Suma: "conoscendo Galliani avrà spiegato al giocatore che il Milan gli offre un contratto pluriennale, che il prossimo anno non faremo la CL ma che negli anni a seguire la faremo sempre."*


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma rispondendo ad un tifoso che chiedeva se oggi avremo novità: "Non posso rispondere ma non andremo per le lunghe. Siccome AG è tornato nella notte e siamo ancora missione, e visto che abbiamo avversari particolari, è meglio starsi zitti. Ma ribadisco: non si andrà per le lunghe. E' normale e legittimo che il giocatore voglia pensarci un po' avendo addosso gli occhi di tanti club"*



Pure questo ci deve pensare  una volta venivano di corsa ora ci devono pensare per giorni e giorni mah, per me sul giocatore c'è solo l'inter e forse l'Arsenal.


----------



## Renegade (19 Giugno 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> No dai una settimana no.. Credo un paio di giorni se dice così Suma..



No. Il calciatore deve prima pensarci. Una volta che ha detto sì, Galliani deve parlare col Monaco. Quindi c'è bisogno di trattare il prezzo. Una volta definito il prezzo, c'è bisogno di programmare le visite ecc. SE TUTTO VA BENE. Forse dicendo una settimana ho esagerato in positivo. Minimo una decina di giorni ci vogliono.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma: "conoscendo Galliani avrà spiegato al giocatore che il Milan gli offre un contratto pluriennale, che il prossimo anno non faremo la CL ma che negli anni a seguire la faremo sempre."*



Scontato.


----------



## wfiesso (19 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Porca vacca.
> Weah era stato preso ad aprile. L'ufficialità arrivo a giugno, dopo le visite mediche.
> Shevchenko era praticamente sicuro con quasi un anno di anticipo. L'ufficialità arrivo solo molto dopo.
> 
> ...



A chiacchiere sono tutti bravi a fare mercato, finchè non lo vedo a milanello per me è un giocatore del porto, con gli accordi verbali ci si pulisce il sederino , vedi tevez , e fin tanto che non son passate le visite mediche idem, vedi cissokho


----------



## Konrad (19 Giugno 2015)

Comunque, sinceramente, se il Barca gli ha prospettato di giocare lì da gennaio 2016, non vedo perchè il ragazzo (a meno che non gli offrano il doppio) dovrebbe vestire il rossonero.


----------



## franck3211 (19 Giugno 2015)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Comunque, sinceramente, se il Barca gli ha prospettato di giocare lì da gennaio 2016, non vedo perchè il ragazzo (a meno che non gli offrano il doppio) dovrebbe vestire il rossonero.



se fosse vero quante partite farebbe da titolare la? dato i mostri che ci sono avanti a lui


----------



## wfiesso (19 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> No. Il calciatore deve prima pensarci. Una volta che ha detto sì, Galliani deve parlare col Monaco. Quindi c'è bisogno di trattare il prezzo. Una volta definito il prezzo, c'è bisogno di programmare le visite ecc. SE TUTTO VA BENE. Forse dicendo una settimana ho esagerato in positivo. Minimo una decina di giorni ci vogliono.
> 
> Eeehhh ma galliani è andato x chiudere... Il ristorante forse...


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma: "conoscendo Galliani avrà spiegato al giocatore che il Milan gli offre un contratto pluriennale, che il prossimo anno non faremo la CL ma che negli anni a seguire la faremo sempre."*



Certo che , una volta arrivava Galliani e tutti i giocatori a sentire la parola Milan si chinavano in segno di rispetto.. oggi un giovane si permette pure di " pensarci " .. non ne faccio una colpa al Kondo ma la faccio a chi ci ha ridotto così .. 

comunque aspettiamo fiduciosi e RIBADISCO NUOVAMENTE : 

" La tanto insultata Doyen ad oggi ci ha permesso di chiudere 35 milioni per MJ e 35 per il Kondo ad oggi 70 milioni una cifra spropositata che non spendevamo dai tempi di Nesta " .. 

Speriamo però che non sia finita qui.. per essere CONTENTO AL 100% mi aspetto Ibra e un difensore con le balls che gli fumano .


----------



## franck3211 (19 Giugno 2015)

Per la maggioranza degli utenti ormai è una gara a chi insulta di più la dirigenza. Molti sperano ormai nei fallimenti per poter puntare il dito contro Galliani, B e i teatrini. Mamma che tristezza..


----------



## Renegade (19 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Certo che , una volta arrivava Galliani e tutti i giocatori a sentire la parola Milan si chinavano in segno di rispetto.. oggi un giovane si permette pure di " pensarci " .. non ne faccio una colpa al Kondo ma la faccio a chi ci ha ridotto così ..
> 
> comunque aspettiamo fiduciosi e RIBADISCO NUOVAMENTE :
> 
> ...



La Doyen non centra niente con Jackson Martinez. Quanto a Kondogbia sì, ma il cartellino non è più di loro appartenenza. Casomai hanno solo una clausola sulla rivendita, dove in caso il Milan paghi 35 al Monaco, parte va al fondo.


----------



## franck3211 (19 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Certo che , una volta arrivava Galliani e tutti i giocatori a sentire la parola Milan si chinavano in segno di rispetto.. oggi un giovane si permette pure di " pensarci " .. non ne faccio una colpa al Kondo ma la faccio a chi ci ha ridotto così ..
> 
> comunque aspettiamo fiduciosi e RIBADISCO NUOVAMENTE :
> 
> ...



Per essere più contenti ci vorrebbe anche un centrocampista tecnico che con difensore forte e Ibra significherebbe competere con le giuste coincidenze anche per lo scudetto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> La Doyen non centra niente con Jackson Martinez. Quanto a Kondogbia sì, ma il cartellino non è più di loro appartenenza. Casomai hanno solo una clausola sulla rivendita, dove in caso il Milan paghi 35 al Monaco, parte va al fondo.



Mah , non credo ... alla fine se conoscono il giocatore e lo stesso si fida di loro è più facile andare li a convincerli ... comunque la Doyen è MOLTO importante in questa sessione di mercato ...


----------



## Renegade (19 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Per la maggioranza degli utenti ormai è una gara a chi insulta di più la dirigenza. Molti sperano ormai nei fallimenti per poter puntare il dito contro Galliani, B e i teatrini. Mamma che tristezza..



Io credo invece ci sia un eccesso di positivismo e negativismo. Per me bisogna solo essere realisti, aspettare e vedere l'evolversi delle cose senza troppi stravolgimenti emotivi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Per essere più contenti ci vorrebbe anche un centrocampista tecnico che con difensore forte e Ibra significherebbe competere con le giuste coincidenze anche per lo scudetto.



Ammazza si , se arrivano Kondo + MJ + Difensore forte + Ibra + centrocampista tecnico non dico che siamo costretti a vincere lo scudetto ma ALMENO a puntare al secondo posto..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quindi quando sparano delle fregnacce che poi si rivelano false lo fanno apposta per fare una figuraccia?..ah ok..


Questa è una tua deduzione, non ho scritto questo.


----------



## kollaps (19 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> La Doyen non centra niente con Jackson Martinez. Quanto a Kondogbia sì, ma il cartellino non è più di loro appartenenza. Casomai hanno solo una clausola sulla rivendita, dove in caso il Milan paghi 35 al Monaco, parte va al fondo.



Jackson Martinez ha come agente, da poco, Jorge Mendes, che lavora assieme a Lucas dagli inizi di Doyen...tant'è che la sua Gestifute collaborava con Doyen.
Quindi, sono abbastanza connessi...inoltre il Porto è nel giro Doyen, come lo Sporting e il Benfica.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (19 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> A chiacchiere sono tutti bravi a fare mercato, finchè non lo vedo a milanello per me è un giocatore del porto, con gli accordi verbali ci si pulisce il sederino , vedi tevez , e fin tanto che non son passate le visite mediche idem, vedi cissokho



pure Falcao è già del Chelsea,ma non è ancora stato ufficializzato : c'è lo stesso problema che abbiamo noi per Jackson,ossia riuscire a sottoporre il giocatore alle visite mediche di rito,ma lo staff della nazionale colombiana,giustamente,non ammette distrazioni di sorta durante una competizione delicata come la Coppa America.

In questi casi credo che si stia esagerando con lamentele ed allarmismi: lo stesso vale per Kondogbia,un giocatore che interessa anche a Barcellona,Arsenal e Real Madrid.Ci sarebbe solo da essere ottimisti(per il prossimo futuro) dato che andiamo a trattare giocatori ambiti in Europa,cosa che nessun altro club italiano si può permettere di fare,al momento


----------



## franck3211 (19 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Io credo invece ci sia un eccesso di positivismo e negativismo. Per me bisogna solo essere realisti, aspettare e vedere l'evolversi delle cose senza troppi stravolgimenti emotivi.


Io vedo eccessi di negativismo e basta, d'altronde Miranda è dato per fatto e non ha firmato ne fatto visite ma non si prospettano storie di teatrini ecc.. Comunque mi auguro che Kondo venga al più presto, sono fiducioso.


----------



## demonark (19 Giugno 2015)

ma non dai, i soldi ci sono, io da esterno ho sempre capito quando i vostri raccontavano favole, e stavolta è chiaro e lampante che vi muoverete seriamente sul mercato.
poi è normale che su kondogbia ci siano dei tempi d'attesa più lunghi per svariati motivi.

cmq si nota molto che venite da svariati anni di prese in giro, anche io al vostro posto non mi fiderei dopo tutte le volte che in passato siete stati traditi.
vi capisco, ma penso che questa volta possiate essere fiduciosi.
io me lo auguro, come dissi già tempo fa su questo stesso forum, preferisco torniate in alto voi che continuare a lottare contro provinciali odiose che ci fanno delle guerre mediatiche assurde nonostante arrivino a distanze siderali ogni anno.
non che con voi lo scontro sarà sereno, nel caso sarà duro e senza esclusione di colpi, ma almeno ci sarà un po di stile e storia.


----------



## Renegade (19 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Jackson Martinez ha come agente, da poco, Jorge Mendes, che lavora assieme a Lucas dagli inizi di Doyen...tant'è che la sua Gestifute collaborava con Doyen.
> Quindi, sono abbastanza connessi...inoltre il Porto è nel giro Doyen, come lo Sporting e il Benfica.



Sì ma non detiene alcun diritto sul cartellino, né alcuna percentuale. Non vedo poi i privilegi della loro interazione visto che dobbiamo comunque pagare lo stesso prezzo fisso di tutte le altre, senza neanche più di due rate. Senza contare che non è un consiglio della Doyen ma una fissazione di Galliani che lo insegue da un paio d'anni. Io penso che il vero aiuto della Doyen sia decisivo su Kondogbia.



franck3211 ha scritto:


> Io vedo eccessi di negativismo e basta, d'altronde Miranda è dato per fatto e non ha firmato ne fatto visite ma non si prospettano storie di teatrini ecc.. Comunque mi auguro che Kondo venga al più presto, sono fiducioso.



No, fidati. Ci sono soprattutto eccessi di ottimismo con ''siamo solo a metà Giugno, arrivano Ibra, Martinez, Kondo, Hummels, Pjaca, Mauri, Tizio, Caio ecc è tutto fatto, aspettano solo Bee per fare la conferenza''.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

*Laudisa: segnali positivi da Kondogbia. Siamo all'ultimo km. Pronto un contratto da 3,5M per il francese.*


----------



## kollaps (19 Giugno 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> ma non dai, i soldi ci sono, io da esterno ho sempre capito quando i vostri raccontavano favole, e stavolta è chiaro e lampante che vi muoverete seriamente sul mercato.
> poi è normale che su kondogbia ci siano dei tempi d'attesa più lunghi per svariati motivi.
> 
> cmq si nota molto che venite da svariati anni di prese in giro, anche io al vostro posto non mi fiderei dopo tutte le volte che in passato siete stati traditi.
> ...



Ci sarà rispetto perchè siamo due società abituate a vincere abitualmente.
A differenza di Roma e Napoli che non hanno la mentalità vincente, ma da provinciale ed hanno bisogno di sminuire gli altri o dare la colpa ad eventi esterni per sentirsi più forti. Semplice 

FINE OT.


----------



## Konrad (19 Giugno 2015)

Beh, da quello che si sente sul ragazzo (Kondogbia), potrebbe almeno giocarsela con Busquets


----------



## osvaldobusatti (19 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Certo che , una volta arrivava Galliani e tutti i giocatori a sentire la parola Milan si chinavano in segno di rispetto.. oggi un giovane si permette pure di " pensarci " .. non ne faccio una colpa al Kondo ma la faccio a chi ci ha ridotto così ..
> 
> comunque aspettiamo fiduciosi e RIBADISCO NUOVAMENTE :
> 
> ...



La tanto insultata Doyen finora si sta liberando dei giocatori di sua proprietà facendoseli pagare _profumatamente_ (dici bene: cifre spropositate). Non ha regalato niente.
Se poi rientra con quei soldi delle quote di Mr Bee (mica di Fininvest, come sostengono tutti i commentatori sportivi in TV), tanto meglio per loro.
Se facciamo mercato è solo perchè Fininvest ha ceduto il 48% delle azioni.


----------



## wfiesso (19 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Per la maggioranza degli utenti ormai è una gara a chi insulta di più la dirigenza. Molti sperano ormai nei fallimenti per poter puntare il dito contro Galliani, B e i teatrini. Mamma che tristezza..



Siamo ridotti così proprio grazie a B&G e se il mercato di quest'anno andrà bene da ri graziare c'è solo Bee, non galliani e non berlusconi... Il fatto del sperare nei fallimenti è di una bassezza allucinante, questo si che e triste


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: segnali positivi da Kondogbia. Siamo all'ultimo km. Pronto un contratto da 3,5M per il francese.*



up


----------



## franck3211 (19 Giugno 2015)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Beh, da quello che si sente sul ragazzo (Kondogbia), potrebbe almeno giocarsela con Busquets


Non so, conta comunque che qua gli verrebbe costruito un centrocampo intorno, li è uno dei tanti.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: segnali positivi da Kondogbia. Siamo all'ultimo km. Pronto un contratto da 3,5M per il francese.*



Dajeeeee


----------



## Reblanck (19 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Per la maggioranza degli utenti ormai è una gara a chi insulta di più la dirigenza. Molti sperano ormai nei fallimenti per poter puntare il dito contro Galliani, B e i teatrini. Mamma che tristezza..



Io sinceramente proprio no,anche se magari dai miei messaggi sembrerebbe il contrario,ma sinceramente dopo tutte le delusioni che abbiamo passato (ultima in ordine di tempo credo sia stata la telenovela pato al psg per 35 milioni e tevez al milan per 20)di questa società per adesso non mi fido proprio più e fino a che non ci sta la firma con ufficializzazione dei giocatori non ci credo.
Ma te ti immagini se poi alla fine ne Martinez e ne Kondogobia arrivassero al Milan ? 
Ufficializzate Martinez per 32 + 3 di bunus e Kondogobia per 30\35 milioni e posso avere una garanzia che le cose finalmente stanno cambiando ! Io credo che il tifoso milanista non ne può più e vogliamo fatti tangibili che il vento è cambiato!


----------



## franck3211 (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: segnali positivi da Kondogbia. Siamo all'ultimo km. Pronto un contratto da 3,5M per il francese.*



Dai che ci siamo dai.


----------



## kollaps (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: segnali positivi da Kondogbia. Siamo all'ultimo km. Pronto un contratto da 3,5M per il francese.*



*DAI*



Renegade ha scritto:


> No, fidati. Ci sono soprattutto eccessi di ottimismo con ''siamo solo a metà Giugno, arrivano Ibra, Martinez, Kondo, Hummels, Pjaca, Mauri, Tizio, Caio ecc è tutto fatto, aspettano solo Bee per fare la conferenza''.



Se li contiamo, credo che quei post si contino sulle dita di una mano...mentre i "teatrino, ci stanno prendendo in giro, è tutto falso, soldi sporchi, andiamo in serie b" sono la maggioranza.


----------



## Konrad (19 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> se fosse vero quante partite farebbe da titolare la? dato i mostri che ci sono avanti a lui



Beh, per quello che si sente dire sul ragazzo (Kondogbia), potrebbe almeno giocarsela con Busquets


----------



## sabato (19 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Certo che , una volta arrivava Galliani e tutti i giocatori a sentire la parola Milan si chinavano in segno di rispetto.. oggi un giovane si permette pure di " pensarci " .. non ne faccio una colpa al Kondo ma la faccio a chi ci ha ridotto così ..
> 
> comunque aspettiamo fiduciosi e RIBADISCO NUOVAMENTE :
> 
> ...



Ad ora, 0 acquisti e 0 euro spesi!

Io la foto Galliani/Tevez seduti e sorridenti, non la dimentico!


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (19 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Non lo abbiamo ancora preso, piantatela di dire che è un acquisto certo, senza ufficialità non è affatto nostro



Allora piantatela anche di dire che la Juve ha preso Mandzukic perchè non è ufficiale, e piantatela di dire che l'Inter ha preso Miranda perchè non è ufficiale.
Coerenza Please


----------



## ps18ps (19 Giugno 2015)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Beh, per quello che si sente dire sul ragazzo (Kondogbia), potrebbe almeno giocarsela con Busquets



si però da quello che ho sentito lo stesso xavi ha detto che busquets è uno dei leader della squadra, è lo ha incoronato come un possibile futuro capitano. non credo che il barcellona prenda un giocatore per panchinare uno di questo livello.


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: segnali positivi da Kondogbia. Siamo all'ultimo km. Pronto un contratto da 3,5M per il francese.*



Firmalo Kondo,firmalo


----------



## koti (19 Giugno 2015)

La Gazzetta sul sito internet scrive "Milan. Kondogbia è praticamente fatta. Il sì forse già oggi pomeriggio".


----------



## franck3211 (19 Giugno 2015)

*La gazzetta: il si del giocatore forse già nel pomeriggio.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *La gazzetta: il si del giocatore forse già nel pomeriggio.*



Dai eh.


----------



## Andre96 (19 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *La gazzetta: il si del giocatore forse già nel pomeriggio.*



è già pomeriggio ù.ù dai!!!!!!!


----------



## koti (19 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *La gazzetta: il si del giocatore forse già nel pomeriggio.*


Ma il mega rilancio dell'Inter?


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> No. Il calciatore deve prima pensarci. Una volta che ha detto sì, Galliani deve parlare col Monaco. Quindi c'è bisogno di trattare il prezzo. Una volta definito il prezzo, c'è bisogno di programmare le visite ecc. SE TUTTO VA BENE. Forse dicendo una settimana ho esagerato in positivo. Minimo una decina di giorni ci vogliono.
> 
> 
> 
> Scontato.




Col Monaco c'è già un principio d'accordo, come hanno riportato diversi giornali e giornalisti. C'è solo da trovare l'accordo definitivo.
Il Monaco non avrebbe autorizzato il Milan a parlare col giocatore se avessero chiesto un prestito con diritto di riscatto (per dire).


----------



## wfiesso (19 Giugno 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Allora piantatela anche di dire che la Juve ha preso Mandzukic perchè non è ufficiale, e piantatela di dire che l'Inter ha preso Miranda perchè non è ufficiale.
> Coerenza Please



Madzukic è stato nominato solo una volta e miranda manco l'ho letto. 

Chiuso ot almeno da parte mia


----------



## Underhill84 (19 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *La gazzetta: il si del giocatore forse già nel pomeriggio.*



Clamoroso come adesso per tutti i non milanisti, Kondo sia diventato improvvisamente un cesso a pedali


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Io credo invece ci sia un eccesso di positivismo e negativismo. Per me bisogna solo essere realisti, aspettare e vedere l'evolversi delle cose senza troppi stravolgimenti emotivi.



D'accordo su questo.


----------



## sabato (19 Giugno 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Allora piantatela anche di dire che la Juve ha preso Mandzukic perchè non è ufficiale, e piantatela di dire che l'Inter ha preso Miranda perchè non è ufficiale.
> Coerenza Please


Marotta è partito ieri e in serata sempre di ieri è rientrato col contratto firmato!
che è tutto. Le visite mediche e quindi l'annuncio, sono solo a garanzia del compratore.


----------



## DannySa (19 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *La gazzetta: il si del giocatore forse già nel pomeriggio.*



Daje.


----------



## kollaps (19 Giugno 2015)

sabato ha scritto:


> Marotta è partito ieri e in serata sempre di ieri è rientrato col contratto firmato!
> che è tutto. Le visite mediche e quindi l'annuncio, sono solo a garanzia del compratore.



Galliani è andato ad Oporto e due giorni dopo abbiamo preso Martinez.
Galliani è andato a Montecarlo e stiamo per ufficializzare Kondogbia dopo un giorno (massimo 2-3).
Cambia così tanto?
Direi che la qualità dei giocatori è un po' diversa poi.
L'erba del vicino è sempre più verde.



franck3211 ha scritto:


> *La gazzetta: il si del giocatore forse già nel pomeriggio.*


----------



## mark (19 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *La gazzetta: il si del giocatore forse già nel pomeriggio.*



Dai basta una parola kondo!! Puoi dire "si" "yes" "oui" basta che la dici!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: segnali positivi da Kondogbia. Siamo all'ultimo km. Pronto un contratto da 3,5M per il francese.*


Dai dai entro stasera voglio almeno qualcosa di certo su.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Giugno 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Ma il mega rilancio dell'Inter?


Mancini si starà per lanciare lui stesso. Dopo aver minacciato le dimissioni in seguito al fallimento della presunta trattativa per Touré, si getterà nel precipizio quando anche Kondogbia passerà agli acerrimi rivali.


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Ma il mega rilancio dell'Inter?



Ranocchia, Kuzmanovic e il prestito con diritto di riscatto di Medel. 
E pare che il Monaco abbia accettato. 

Mannaggia!


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *La gazzetta: il si del giocatore forse già nel pomeriggio.*



Dai che voglio festeggiare


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *La gazzetta: il si del giocatore forse già nel pomeriggio.*



Dai Gondo almeno chiudiamo per lui.


----------



## sabato (19 Giugno 2015)

Le firme, mancano le firme....che è tutto!

Felicissimo se fra 5 minuti almeno 1 firma!


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2015)

sabato ha scritto:


> Marotta è partito ieri e in serata sempre di ieri è rientrato col contratto firmato!
> che è tutto. Le visite mediche e quindi l'annuncio, sono solo a garanzia del compratore.



La Juve sta trattando Mandzukic già da un po'. Subito dopo il viaggio di Galliani a Madrid, ma non è da escludere che alcuni sondaggi siano stati fatti anche prima.
Le trattative-blitz vere sono poche.


----------



## Marilson (19 Giugno 2015)

se confermiamo Jackson Martinez e Kongdobia altri giocatori forti potrebbero convincersi ad unirsi al progetto, bisogna dare il la all'azione.. dai!


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Clamoroso come adesso per tutti i non milanisti, Kondo sia diventato improvvisamente un cesso a pedali



Aspè, c'è pure chi tra alcuni milanisti ritiene Kondogbia sopravvalutato, soprattutto a cifre superiori a 25 milioni.


----------



## franck3211 (19 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Aspè, c'è pure chi tra alcuni milanisti ritiene Kondogbia sopravvalutato, soprattutto a cifre superiori a 25 milioni.


Per me la cifra è ad esempio eccessiva ma ormai i prezzi sono questi, cioè bertolacci qua vogliano 15 milioni non so se mi spiego


----------



## DannySa (19 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Mancini si starà per lanciare lui stesso. Dopo aver minacciato le dimissioni in seguito al fallimento della presunta trattativa per Touré, si getterà nel precipizio quando anche Kondogbia passerà agli acerrimi rivali.



Ma cosa vuole, non gli va bene il ripiego Giannelli?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: segnali positivi da Kondogbia. Siamo all'ultimo km. Pronto un contratto da 3,5M per il francese.*





franck3211 ha scritto:


> *La gazzetta: il si del giocatore forse già nel pomeriggio.*



.


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> se confermiamo Jackson Martinez e Kongdobia altri giocatori forti potrebbero convincersi ad unirsi al progetto, bisogna dare il la all'azione.. dai!



Esatto.
Poi sembra che siano trattative semplici, ma Jackson Martinez è uno dei migliori attaccanti del mondo su cui c'erano diversi club europei, e Kondogbia è il Desailly dei tempi moderni (e probabilmente pure più forte di Desailly), il miglior centrocampista di quantità che ci sia, dopo Yaya Tourè, su cui ci sono tutte le big d'Europa.
Noi se prendiamo Kondogbia lo facciamo senza Champions, senza i megaingaggi che possono dare altri club e con una squadra in fase di rilancio. 
Sarebbe un'impresa eccezionale.

Kondogbia comunque non arriva. C'abbiamo già Nocerino.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

*Di Marzio rilancia:L'Inter non ha affatto mollato su Kondogbia, anzi.*


----------



## franck3211 (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio rilancia:L'Inter non ha affatto mollato su Kondogbia, anzi.*



Di marzio ormai si droga e ha deciso di fare gli show.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio rilancia:L'Inter non ha affatto mollato su Kondogbia, anzi.*



Qualcosa sotto ci sarà dai non è possibile rischia di perderci in credibilità.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio rilancia:L'Inter non ha affatto mollato su Kondogbia, anzi.*



Se le cose stanno così e se Galliani non è un fesso, bisogna alzare la cornetta e formulare un'offerta per Miranda che ci servirebbe pure. Ma francamente ne dubito.


----------



## mark (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio rilancia:L'Inter non ha affatto mollato su Kondogbia, anzi.*



Ma basta Di Marziooo.. Non se ne può più con sta Inter che rilancia an!!
Se abbiamo davvero tanti soldi adesso andrei a comprare TUTTI i giocatori che segue l'Inter solo per il gusto di farlo!!


----------



## Underhill84 (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se le cose stanno così e se Galliani non è un fesso, bisogna alzare la cornetta e formulare un'offerta per Miranda che ci servirebbe pure. Ma francamente ne dubito.



Io rilancerei anche non fosse vero.


----------



## il condor (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio rilancia:L'Inter non ha affatto mollato su Kondogbia, anzi.*



Di Marzio posa il fiasco. Con "anzi" sembra che lo hanno preso. ma fammi il piacere.


----------



## Serginho (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Qualcosa sotto ci sarà dai non è possibile rischia di perderci in credibilità.



Non se si ti ricordi la farsa Iturbe, durata varie settimane


----------



## bargnani83 (19 Giugno 2015)

A di marzio si e' incantato il disco.


----------



## DannySa (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se le cose stanno così e se Galliani non è un fesso, bisogna alzare la cornetta e formulare un'offerta per Miranda che ci servirebbe pure. Ma francamente ne dubito.



Bisognerà fare questo per tutto il restante mercato, altroché.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Non se si ti ricordi la farsa Iturbe, durata varie settimane



Hai ragione però boh, mi sembra strano che insista cosi tanto.


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio rilancia:L'Inter non ha affatto mollato su Kondogbia, anzi.*



Poverini li capisco, devono creare falsi derby di mercato che non ci sono per creare aspettative tra i tifosi e audience. Dai che pomeriggio sarà tutto finito.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio rilancia:L'Inter non ha affatto mollato su Kondogbia, anzi.*



Di Marzio sta sparando solo le ultime cartucce prima che la trattativa si chiuda.A lui fa solo comodo alimentare queste voci.

Personalmente mi fido molto più di Laudisa,che è meno showman del giornalista di skysport


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio rilancia:L'Inter non ha affatto mollato su Kondogbia, anzi.*



Aspettiamo che faccia l'articolo e vediamo.


----------



## sion (19 Giugno 2015)

l'unica cosa certa e forser rassicurante in tutto questo e' il silenzio assoluto di galliani


----------



## Serginho (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Hai ragione però boh, mi sembra strano che insista cosi tanto.



In realtà in quell'occasione fece pure di peggio. Si arrivò pure a sparare cifre sul testa a testa giorno per giorno, qui almeno si limita ai "non molla". Insomma è un vero e proprio cantastorie, il tutto per aumentare l'interesse dei clienti


----------



## medjai (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio rilancia:L'Inter non ha affatto mollato su Kondogbia, anzi.*



Ok, basta


----------



## Aragorn (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio rilancia:L'Inter non ha affatto mollato su Kondogbia, anzi.*



Io temo più che altro l'Arsenal (per via del fascino della Premier, della Champions, Wenger francese ecc), dell'Inter faccio fatica a trovare dei validi motivi per cui sarebbe in grado di soffiarcelo.


----------



## Gas (19 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Per la maggioranza degli utenti ormai è una gara a chi insulta di più la dirigenza. Molti sperano ormai nei fallimenti per poter puntare il dito contro Galliani, B e i teatrini. Mamma che tristezza..



Anche se siamo un po' OT volevo parlare un poco di questa cosa.

Io ammetto che la stagione scorsa ero arrivato a sperare di prendere belle batoste. Lo speravo perchè ritenevo che era meglio una sonora sconfitta che costringesse la dirigenza a cambiare qualcosa piuttosto che pareggi o sconfitte di misura che consentivano di galleggiare senza cambiare nulla.
Da tifoso che desidera vedere la propria squadra primeggiare in Italia e nel Mondo mi era chiaro che ci serviva un cambiamento, e qualsiasi cosa fosse stata utile ad ottnerlo era gradita ed auspicabile, anche una sconfitta.

Oggi la situazione è tremendamente diversa, oggi le cose sono cambiate, è stata ceduta una quota importante, ci sono soldi per il mercato, si vuole tornare grandi. Oggi non c'è alcun motivo per sperare in un fallimento, oggi bisogna sperare nel successo.

Se un'importante trattativa di mercato dovesse fallire sicuramente non ne goirei, perchè allontanerebbe la mia squadra del cuore dal tornare ai vertici.


----------



## wfiesso (19 Giugno 2015)

Potrei crederci se parlasse di arsenal city barca o real, ma i prescritti proprio no... Comunque mi fionderei di corsa su miranda giusto x far alzare il prezzo senza svenarci troppo


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio rilancia:L'Inter non ha affatto mollato su Kondogbia, anzi.*



*Sky: L'inter si sente convintissima di prendere Kondogbia, si aspetta la decisione del giocatore. Kondogbia ha aperto pure all'Inter.

Pedullà:Il Milan aspetta il sì di Kondogbia, l'Inter non molla. Possibile corsa al rialzo sull'ingaggio*


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: L'inter si sente convintissima di prendere Kondogbia, si aspetta la decisione del giocatore.*


----------



## franck3211 (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: L'inter si sente convintissima di prendere Kondogbia, si aspetta la decisione del giocatore.
> 
> Pedullà:Il Milan aspetta il sì di Kondogbia, l'Inter non molla. Possibile corsa al rialzo sull'ingaggio*


 Chiara azione di disturbo questa dell'ingaggio.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: L'inter si sente convintissima di prendere Kondogbia, si aspetta la decisione del giocatore.
> 
> Pedullà:Il Milan aspetta il sì di Kondogbia, l'Inter non molla. Possibile corsa al rialzo sull'ingaggio*



c'è qualcuno che sta bluffando. O chi passa le info a laudisa o chi le passa a di marzio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: L'inter si sente convintissima di prendere Kondogbia, si aspetta la decisione del giocatore.
> 
> Pedullà:Il Milan aspetta il sì di Kondogbia, l'Inter non molla. Possibile corsa al rialzo sull'ingaggio*



Una delle due milanesi rischia di fare una colossale figuraccia.
Incrociamo le dita per non essere noi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: L'inter si sente convintissima di prendere Kondogbia, si aspetta la decisione del giocatore.
> 
> Pedullà:Il Milan aspetta il sì di Kondogbia, l'Inter non molla. Possibile corsa al rialzo sull'ingaggio*



Comunque ripensando alle parole di Suma che parlava di avversari "particolari" sul giocatore, probabilmente è vero.


----------



## DannySa (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: L'inter si sente convintissima di prendere Kondogbia, si aspetta la decisione del giocatore.
> 
> Pedullà:Il Milan aspetta il sì di Kondogbia, l'Inter non molla. Possibile corsa al rialzo sull'ingaggio*



Se il giocatore ci dice sì io andrei dritto sparato su Miranda un secondo dopo.


----------



## robs91 (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: L'inter si sente convintissima di prendere Kondogbia, si aspetta la decisione del giocatore.
> 
> Pedullà:Il Milan aspetta il sì di Kondogbia, l'Inter non molla. Possibile corsa al rialzo sull'ingaggio*



il bello è che facciamo pure le telefonate per rassicurarli.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: L'inter si sente convintissima di prendere Kondogbia, si aspetta la decisione del giocatore. Kondogbia ha aperto pure all'Inter.
> 
> Pedullà:Il Milan aspetta il sì di Kondogbia, l'Inter non molla. Possibile corsa al rialzo sull'ingaggio*



Io direi di lasciare perdere e andare su altri giocatori sta diventando una grande pagliacciata.


----------



## Hammer (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: L'inter si sente convintissima di prendere Kondogbia, si aspetta la decisione del giocatore. Kondogbia ha aperto pure all'Inter.
> 
> Pedullà:Il Milan aspetta il sì di Kondogbia, l'Inter non molla. Possibile corsa al rialzo sull'ingaggio*



Potrei capire il Barcellona, il Real Madrid. Ma se l'Inter ci viene a fregare questo c'è da spararsi in pancia


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: L'inter si sente convintissima di prendere Kondogbia, si aspetta la decisione del giocatore. Kondogbia ha aperto pure all'Inter.
> 
> Pedullà:Il Milan aspetta il sì di Kondogbia, l'Inter non molla. Possibile corsa al rialzo sull'ingaggio*



A questo punto fester deve partire per montecarlo e chiuderla. Alza i bonus per l'ingaggio e porta a casa il si.


----------



## J&B (19 Giugno 2015)

Ma questa benedetta Doyen conta qualcosa oppure no?


----------



## wfiesso (19 Giugno 2015)

Quasi quasi lo lascerei a loro solo x vedere dove trovano i soldi x pagarlo... Che infami, bisogna andare dritti come missili su miranda e ogni loro obiettivo importante, devono dissanguarsi x prenderne uno


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> Poi sembra che siano trattative semplici, ma Jackson Martinez è uno dei migliori attaccanti del mondo su cui c'erano diversi club europei, e Kondogbia è il Desailly dei tempi moderni *(e probabilmente pure più forte di Desailly*), il miglior centrocampista di quantità che ci sia, dopo Yaya Tourè, su cui ci sono tutte le big d'Europa.
> Noi se prendiamo Kondogbia lo facciamo senza Champions, senza i megaingaggi che possono dare altri club e con una squadra in fase di rilancio.
> Sarebbe un'impresa eccezionale.
> ...



Per favore evitiamo paragoni ad oggi impossibili..Marcel arrivò al Milan da campione d'Europa Kondo deve ancora dimostrare tutto anche se le premesse sono ottime..ma non lo caricherei di eccessive pressioni paragonandolo a una leggenda come Desailly (oltretutto uomo molto intelligente)


----------



## franck3211 (19 Giugno 2015)

Precisiamo che l'unica emittente che parla di questo eventuale rilancio è Sky. Per gazzetta ecc la situazione è immutata.


----------



## Aragorn (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: L'inter si sente convintissima di prendere Kondogbia, si aspetta la decisione del giocatore. Kondogbia ha aperto pure all'Inter.
> 
> Pedullà:Il Milan aspetta il sì di Kondogbia, l'Inter non molla. Possibile corsa al rialzo sull'ingaggio*


----------



## nimloth (19 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> A questo punto fester deve partire per montecarlo e chiuderla. Alza i bonus per l'ingaggio e porta a casa il si.



mi chiedo, ma ieri sera Gagliani oltre a mangiare avrà concluso qualcosa ?!


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Precisiamo che l'unica emittente che parla di questo eventuale rilancio è Sky. Per gazzetta ecc la situazione è immutata.



Anche Pedullà conferma.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: L'inter si sente convintissima di prendere Kondogbia, si aspetta la decisione del giocatore. Kondogbia ha aperto pure all'Inter.
> 
> Pedullà:Il Milan aspetta il sì di Kondogbia, l'Inter non molla. Possibile corsa al rialzo sull'ingaggio*



Dai non posso crederci, è una sparata.



Hammer ha scritto:


> Potrei capire il Barcellona, il Real Madrid. Ma se l'Inter ci viene a fregare questo c'è da spararsi in pancia



Infatti. Ma l'Inter non era su Imbulà ?



corvorossonero ha scritto:


> A questo punto fester deve partire per montecarlo e chiuderla. Alza i bonus per l'ingaggio e porta a casa il si.



.


----------



## wfiesso (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Io direi di lasciare perdere e andare su altri giocatori sta diventando una grande pagliacciata.



Se per noi non fosse indispensabile prenderlo lo farei di corsa, ma va preso ad ogni costo


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Io direi di lasciare perdere e andare su altri giocatori sta diventando una grande pagliacciata.



Eh no, non bisogna lasciare perdere quando arrivano le prime "difficoltà", già lo abbiamo fatto con miranda, adesso basta. Questo giocatore deve essere nostro, l'Inter non c'entra nulla


----------



## demonark (19 Giugno 2015)

hahahahahahha l'inter su kondo........ma per favore hahahahahahaha

l'inter al massimo può prendere la rogna se continua a battere i bassi fondi indonesiani

non hanno i soldi per comprare i fazzoletti e asciugarsi le lacrime, inoltre non hanno un progetto di rilancio come il vostro.
sono tutte cavolate dei pennivendoli, non dovete crederci.
poi magari kondo non arriva, è possibile, ma perchè ve lo soffiano le inglesi o le spagnole, mica perchè va all'inter.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo Di Marzio Kondogbia ha aperto anche all'inter, e tiene nel frattempo calda la pista imbula*


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: L'inter si sente convintissima di prendere Kondogbia, si aspetta la decisione del giocatore. Kondogbia ha aperto pure all'Inter.
> 
> Pedullà:Il Milan aspetta il sì di Kondogbia, l'Inter non molla. Possibile corsa al rialzo sull'ingaggio*





demonark ha scritto:


> hahahahahahha l'inter su kondo........ma per favore hahahahahahaha
> 
> l'inter al massimo può prendere la rogna se continua a battere i bassi fondi indonesiani
> 
> ...



Ma che dici, loro prendono Imbulà a 20, Miranda a 15 e Kondogbia a 30+, il tutto in meno di 72 ore.


----------



## sion (19 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio Kondogbia ha aperto all'inter*



si va be ma e' la stessa notizia data prima dallo stesso di marzio..e' il completamento..non e' una breaking news


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per favore evitiamo paragoni ad oggi impossibili..Marcel arrivò al Milan da campione d'Europa Kondo deve ancora dimostrare tutto anche se le premesse sono ottime..ma non lo caricherei di eccessive pressioni paragonandolo a una leggenda come Desailly (oltretutto uomo molto intelligente)



Il mio è un paragone in prospettiva. Chiaramente lo deve dimostrare in una piazza importante di essere pari o superiore a Desailly. 

Le pressini comunque ce le avrà. Kondogbia all'Inter dovrà dimostrare fin da subito di essere un top player, non lo possono aspettare come Kovacic.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: L'inter si sente convintissima di prendere Kondogbia, si aspetta la decisione del giocatore.
> 
> Pedullà:Il Milan aspetta il sì di Kondogbia, l'Inter non molla. Possibile corsa al rialzo sull'ingaggio.
> 
> PEdullà: Il Milan sta aspettando l'ultimo si del giocatore,l'inter non molla ed è in stretto contatto con l'agente del giocatore, i rossoneri potrebbero arrivare anche a 36 milioni magari anche l'Inter può alzare l'offerta, ora decide il giocatore.*



aggiornata


----------



## mark (19 Giugno 2015)

Dobbiamo COMPRARE assolutamente tutti i loro obbiettivi!! Hanno rotto le palle sto interisti, è palese che lo fanno solo per farci spendere di più, ma che vadano a prendersi i loro pipponi e non ci rompano a noi!!


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Giugno 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> si va be ma e' la stessa notizia data prima dallo stesso di marzio..e' il completamento..non e' una breaking news




l'ha scritta 5 minuti fa.


----------



## il condor (19 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio Kondogbia ha aperto anche all'inter, e tiene nel frattempo calda la pista imbula*



Ha più soldi l'Inter del Psg


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> A questo punto fester deve partire per montecarlo e chiuderla. Alza i bonus per l'ingaggio e porta a casa il si.



Ma che stai a dire?..l'offerta è sul piatto ed è pure ricca per uno che non ha ancora vinto/dimostrato una mazza...se poi per 2-300 mila euro all'anno questo invece di venire al Milan sceglie di andare ai falliti beh, tanti saluti e peggio per lui..farà la fine che merita, noi andremo a prendere altri e come tutti quelli che tra milan e inter hanno scelto l'inter poi si pentirà amaramente..ma non mi piego certo ai giochetti di sta gente..
L'inter mi fa pena..sono ridotti alle manovre di disturbo..ammesso che sia vero, per me sono tutte balle dei pennaioli...


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio Kondogbia ha aperto anche all'inter, e tiene nel frattempo calda la pista imbula*



Scusate continuo a ripetere la mia domanda : Ma dove cavololi trovano i soldi questi che stanno con le pezze al sedere ??? dove trovano 15 per uno 235 per l'altro.. tra l'altro hanno già 25 milioni da spendere per i riscatti obbligati ...


----------



## sion (19 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> l'ha scritta 5 minuti fa.


si ma tanto a sky tifano affinche vada all'inter


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: L'inter si sente convintissima di prendere Kondogbia, si aspetta la decisione del giocatore.
> 
> Pedullà:Il Milan aspetta il sì di Kondogbia, l'Inter non molla. Possibile corsa al rialzo sull'ingaggio.
> 
> PEdullà: Il Milan sta aspettando l'ultimo si del giocatore,l'inter non molla ed è in stretto contatto con l'agente del giocatore, i rossoneri potrebbero arrivare anche a 36 milioni magari anche l'Inter può alzare l'offerta, ora decide il giocatore.*



Il fatto che manchi l'ultimo si del giocatore mi fa capire che il giocatore non è convinto di venire visto che ha aperto in modo importante all'Inter vada da loro a sto punto, ma basta favoritismi con quelli li.


----------



## franck3211 (19 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Scusate continuo a ripetere la mia domanda : Ma dove cavololi trovano i soldi questi che stanno con le pezze al sedere ??? dove trovano 15 per uno 235 per l'altro.. tra l'altro hanno già 25 milioni da spendere per i riscatti obbligati ...



Specifico che oggi a sportmediaset hanno detto che Miranda è stato preso in prestito oneroso a 3 milioni per poi esserci l'obbligo di riscatto tra due anni. Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## mark (19 Giugno 2015)

Per me sono i giornalisti che fanno così perché gli brucia che il Milan sia tornato ad investire!! Rodete pure che poi noi ridiamo!!


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Giugno 2015)

*Sempre Di Marzio: Pochi minuti fa telefonata Mancini-Kondogbia per spingerlo all'Inter*


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> hahahahahahha l'inter su kondo........ma per favore hahahahahahaha
> 
> l'inter al massimo può prendere la rogna se continua a battere i bassi fondi indonesiani
> 
> ...



Non riescono a chiudere per Zukanovic a causa della concorrenza dell'Udinese e del Bournemouth. Il Bournemouth!
Ma hanno preso Kondogbia, Imbula e Miranda. E sono vicinissimi a Jovetic. 
Evabbè. Valorizzeremo il ritorno di Traorè.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Sempre Di Marzio: Pochi minuti fa telefonata mancini-kondogbia per spingerlo all'inter*



maledetto mancini.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Sempre Di Marzio: Pochi minuti fa telefonata Mancini-Kondogbia per spingerlo all'Inter*



Le maiuscole, non stiamo su What's App


----------



## Underhill84 (19 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Sempre Di Marzio: Pochi minuti fa telefonata mancini-kondogbia per spingerlo all'inter*



L'unica attrattiva che ha l'Inter è quel mezzo allenatore.. per il resto mah


----------



## DannySa (19 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma che dici, loro prendono Imbulà a 20, Miranda a 15 e Kondogbia a 30+, il tutto in meno di 72 ore.



Alzo le mani, con tutti i problemi che hanno avuto, con i circa 30 mln spesi a gennaio tra Shaqiri e company, con i soldi messi per Miranda e Imbula ne spenderebbero altri 35 minimo per Kondogbia.
Boh, non mi capacito.


----------



## SuperMilan (19 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Sempre Di Marzio: Pochi minuti fa telefonata mancini-kondogbia per spingerlo all'inter*



Io sono del parere contrario di alcuni di voi. Secondo me dobbiamo affondare pesantemente per Kondogbia, per fare capire che siamo tornati. Battere la concorrenza dell'Inter (se reale) per il giocatore darebbe un segnale di forza notevole.


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: L'inter si sente convintissima di prendere Kondogbia, si aspetta la decisione del giocatore. Kondogbia ha aperto pure all'Inter.
> 
> Pedullà:Il Milan aspetta il sì di Kondogbia, l'Inter non molla. Possibile corsa al rialzo sull'ingaggio*




Pazzesco. Semplicemente pazzesco. Ma il gastronauta ieri sera, a parte strafogarsi, cosa ha fatto?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: L'inter si sente convintissima di prendere Kondogbia, si aspetta la decisione del giocatore. Kondogbia ha aperto pure all'Inter.
> 
> Pedullà:Il Milan aspetta il sì di Kondogbia, l'Inter non molla. Possibile corsa al rialzo sull'ingaggio*





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Sempre Di Marzio: Pochi minuti fa telefonata Mancini-Kondogbia per spingerlo all'Inter*



*Di Marzio: "Se l'inter ottiene il si del giocatore poi dovrà comunque alzare l'offerta col Monaco, al quale ha offerto 27M pochi giorni fa."*


----------



## demonark (19 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma che dici, loro prendono Imbulà a 20, Miranda a 15 e Kondogbia a 30+, il tutto in meno di 72 ore.



ma sopratutto vendono kovacic a 40 milioni , ranocchia a 15, jesus a 10 e handanovic a 20


----------



## medjai (19 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Sempre Di Marzio: Pochi minuti fa telefonata Mancini-Kondogbia per spingerlo all'Inter*



Mamma mia se lo prende l'Inter...

E se non lo prende comunque per me andrei per TUTTI i suoi obiettivi senza distinzione.


----------



## Underhill84 (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: "Se l'inter ottiene il si del giocatore poi dovrà comunque alzare l'offerta col Monaco, al quale ha offerto 27M pochi giorni fa."*



Quindi sta trattando con il giocatore senza avere l'accordo con la società... un tantino contro le regole


----------



## kYMERA (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: "Se l'inter ottiene il si del giocatore poi dovrà comunque alzare l'offerta col Monaco, al quale ha offerto 27M pochi giorni fa."*



E stanno punto e a capo allora.


----------



## J&B (19 Giugno 2015)

Io mi chiedo la Doyen a cosa serve.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: "Se l'inter ottiene il si del giocatore poi dovrà comunque alzare l'offerta col Monaco, al quale ha offerto 27M pochi giorni fa."*



ma come diavolo fanno ad offrire 30 milioni ?? COME ?? non li hanno stanno a zero di soldi .. ma siamo sicuri che non sia tutta un invenzione di Di Marzio ..


----------



## rossonerodasempre (19 Giugno 2015)

Se è vero che l'Inter sta spingendo così forte è perchè le cifre non sono quelle che circolano in questo momento, non hanno 35 milioni, evidentemente il Monaco si accontenterebbe di 25 più bonus, dovesse andare all'Inter sarebbe un grandissimo colpo per loro e una figura di ***** enorme di Galliani che con tutti questi soldi a disposizione si lascia sfilare il giocatore sotto il naso e non è andato neanche al matrimonio di Abate...


----------



## il condor (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: "Se l'inter ottiene il si del giocatore poi dovrà comunque alzare l'offerta col Monaco, al quale ha offerto 27M pochi giorni fa."*



Di Marzio se non lo prendono i perdazzuri fai una figura mica male...


----------



## mark (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: "Se l'inter ottiene il si del giocatore poi dovrà comunque alzare l'offerta col Monaco, al quale ha offerto 27M pochi giorni fa."*



Tranquilli!! Anche se kondogbia dovesse dire di si a loro questi non hanno i soldi per prenderlo dal Monaco!!


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Sempre Di Marzio: Pochi minuti fa telefonata Mancini-Kondogbia per spingerlo all'Inter*



Immagino il fluente francese con cui Mancini ha spinto Kondo all'inter...


----------



## Snake (19 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Sempre Di Marzio: Pochi minuti fa telefonata Mancini-Kondogbia per spingerlo all'Inter*



non succede ma se succede DEVE DIMETTERSI


----------



## DannySa (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pazzesco. Semplicemente pazzesco. Ma il gastronauta ieri sera, a parte strafogarsi, cosa ha fatto?



Se va a finire male Galliani deve fare la valigia e andarsene dopo una conferenza stampa in cui si ritiene di essere un completo incompetente.


----------



## Konrad (19 Giugno 2015)

Pace e amen nel caso...investiremo i 35 milioni in qualche altro top player


----------



## Aragorn (19 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Sempre Di Marzio: Pochi minuti fa telefonata mancini-kondogbia per spingerlo all'inter*



Ma i soldi per i cartellini e gli ingaggi li tira fuori Mancini ? non è che va a finire come con Tourè ?


----------



## mark (19 Giugno 2015)

Miha chiamalo anche te a sto punto!!


----------



## Hammer (19 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Sempre Di Marzio: Pochi minuti fa telefonata Mancini-Kondogbia per spingerlo all'Inter*





Snake ha scritto:


> non succede ma se succede DEVE DIMETTERSI





DannySa ha scritto:


> Se va a finire male Galliani deve fare la valigia e andarsene dopo una conferenza stampa in cui si ritiene di essere un completo incompetente.



.


----------



## smallball (19 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma come diavolo fanno ad offrire 30 milioni ?? COME ?? non li hanno stanno a zero di soldi .. ma siamo sicuri che non sia tutta un invenzione di Di Marzio ..



la stessa cosa che penso io


----------



## SuperMilan (19 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Sempre Di Marzio: Pochi minuti fa telefonata Mancini-Kondogbia per spingerlo all'Inter*



A onor del vero Di Marzio parla di *testa a testa fra Milan e Inter per il giocatore*, dice che la scelta è sua. Non da l'Inter in vantaggio sul Milan.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Giugno 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Tranquilli!! Anche se kondogbia dovesse dire di si a loro questi non hanno i soldi per prenderlo dal Monaco!!



tecnicamente se ottengono il si del giocatore, possono far abbassare il prezzo, o dilazionarlo. Comunque una soluzione la possono trovare. Bisogna affondare il colpo lasciando perdere la convinzione che non hanno i soldi. Anche perché se mancini sta facendo questo pressing, convincerà tohir a sborsare qualcosa in più.


----------



## sion (19 Giugno 2015)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Pace e amen nel caso...investiremo i 35 milioni in qualche altro top player



tipo? suvvia dai sarebbe l'ennesima figura di m...dopo che vai fino a monaco,ceni con la famiglia e tutto e te lo fai soffiare da una telefonata


----------



## J&B (19 Giugno 2015)

se lo chiama Miha va all'inter


----------



## franck3211 (19 Giugno 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Miha chiamalo anche te a sto punto!!



La telefonata di Miha: o vieni o ti prendo a sprangate.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Giugno 2015)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> A onor del vero Di Marzio parla di *testa a testa fra Milan e Inter per il giocatore*, dice che la scelta è sua. Non da l'Inter in vantaggio sul Milan.



e cosa c'entra con la telefonata? infatti non ho scritto inter in vantaggio.


----------



## demonark (19 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non riescono a chiudere per Zukanovic a causa della concorrenza dell'Udinese e del Bournemouth. Il Bournemouth!
> Ma hanno preso Kondogbia, Imbula e Miranda. E sono vicinissimi a Jovetic.
> Evabbè. Valorizzeremo il ritorno di Traorè.



tranquillo, non devi essere timoroso , è tutto normale, è il riallineamento dei pianeti che continua la sua fase di riposizionamento nel giusto asse.
una volta che sarete tornati in alto anche voi, sarà tutto come prima.....
non vedo l'ora che possiate anche voi divertirvi con i loro fegati, più scoppiano più godo.
io la rivalità con il milan purtroppo non l'ho mai sentita, per me è sempre stata una rivalità sportiva, io solo una squadra odio con tutto me stesso.


----------



## Jaqen (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: "Se l'inter ottiene il si del giocatore poi dovrà comunque alzare l'offerta col Monaco, al quale ha offerto 27M pochi giorni fa."*



Mah. Galliani è andato a Monaco, ha trovato l'accordo con Monaco e col giocatore. Se poi va all'Inter ci si può far poco.


----------



## robs91 (19 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Sempre Di Marzio: Pochi minuti fa telefonata Mancini-Kondogbia per spingerlo all'Inter*



Francamente non capisco sta storia che l'Inter non ha i soldi.Mi pare che Murillo,Shakiri,Brozovic li hanno pagati e pure parecchio.Siamo noi che ancora non abbiamo concluso niente.


----------



## mark (19 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> La telefonata di Miha: o vieni o ti prendo a sprangate.


Ahahah beh sarebbe capace!! Al primo derby lo ammazza


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2015)

rossonerodasempre ha scritto:


> Se è vero che l'Inter sta spingendo così forte è perchè le cifre non sono quelle che circolano in questo momento, non hanno 35 milioni, evidentemente il Monaco si accontenterebbe di 25 più bonus, dovesse andare all'Inter sarebbe un grandissimo colpo per loro e una figura di ***** enorme di Galliani che con tutti questi soldi a disposizione si lascia sfilare il giocatore sotto il naso e non è andato neanche al matrimonio di Abate...



Kondogbia è costato 20 milioni al Monaco.
Non è un Verona o un Udinese che si accontentano di plusvalenze di 5 milioni o poco più.
Oggi Suma l'ha ripetuto: Kondogbia costa 35 milioni. Milione più, milione meno. 
Sarebbe un'ipotesi più realistica a 32 + 3 di bonus. Poi a condizionare le cifre ci sono le modalità di pagamento. Un conto è avere tot subito, un altro tot in tre mesi e un altro tot in un anno, bonus a parte.


----------



## SuperMilan (19 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> e cosa c'entra con la telefonata? infatti non ho scritto inter in vantaggio.



Ho citato la tua notizia, ma non te in particolare. Dai commenti alle ultime notizie sembra che Di Marzio dica che l'Inter lo abbia praticamente in mano. Quello che invece scrive è che, in questo momento, c'è un testa a testa.


----------



## S T B (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: L'inter si sente convintissima di prendere Kondogbia, si aspetta la decisione del giocatore. Kondogbia ha aperto pure all'Inter.
> 
> Pedullà:Il Milan aspetta il sì di Kondogbia, l'Inter non molla. Possibile corsa al rialzo sull'ingaggio*



se sceglie l'inter è un pazzo. Per storia e prestigio i giocatori intelligenti scelgono il Milan ad occhi chiusi. Comunque se proprio vuol andare lì non ci possiamo far nulla. Il problema è chi prendere in alternativa. 
La cosa che non mi è piaciuta è che noi abbiamo rassicurato loro di non andare su dei loro obiettivi e loro invece non si sono fatti problemi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: L'inter si sente convintissima di prendere Kondogbia, si aspetta la decisione del giocatore.
> 
> Pedullà:Il Milan aspetta il sì di Kondogbia, l'Inter non molla. Possibile corsa al rialzo sull'ingaggio.
> 
> PEdullà: Il Milan sta aspettando l'ultimo si del giocatore,l'inter non molla ed è in stretto contatto con l'agente del giocatore, i rossoneri potrebbero arrivare anche a 36 milioni magari anche l'Inter può alzare l'offerta, ora decide il giocatore.*



Ora non voglio essere pessimista ma se manco con una cena è riuscito a convincerlo la vedo dura.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Sempre Di Marzio: Pochi minuti fa telefonata Mancini-Kondogbia per spingerlo all'Inter*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: "Se l'inter ottiene il si del giocatore poi dovrà comunque alzare l'offerta col Monaco, al quale ha offerto 27M pochi giorni fa."*



Cioè ma vi pare normale che noi illustriamo progetti e tutto in un incontro ufficiale, dov'è presente pure la famiglia, sti barboni chiamano per telefono promettendo i balocchi, e il giocatore dovrebbe tentennare? O questo testa a testa è una farsa, oppure Kondo non dovrebbe pensarci su due volte e venire da noi.


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> tranquillo, non devi essere timoroso , è tutto normale, è il riallineamento dei pianeti che continua la sua fase di riposizionamento nel giusto asse.
> una volta che sarete tornati in alto anche voi, sarà tutto come prima.....
> non vedo l'ora che possiate anche voi divertirvi con i loro fegati, più scoppiano più godo.
> io la rivalità con il milan purtroppo non l'ho mai sentita, per me è sempre stata una rivalità sportiva, io solo una squadra odio con tutto me stesso.



Ma infatti non sono timoroso. 
Sono molto fiducioso per Kondogbia.

A leggere certe notizie vien comunque da ridere.
Per la cronaca, sui forum interisti non ci crede nessuno a sta storia del rilancio dell'Inter.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ora non voglio essere pessimista ma se manco con una cena è riuscito a convincerlo la vedo dura.



già è proprio questo quello che mi lascia perplesso. 
Due sono le cose: o galliani non ha convinto ieri il giocatore e per questo è tornato, sperando per un si di ripensamento.
Oppure qualcuno sta clamorosamente passando notizie false a di marzio, per vari motivi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Sempre Di Marzio: Pochi minuti fa telefonata Mancini-Kondogbia per spingerlo all'Inter*



Sto scorretto, fino a ieri dormiva e oggi si è svegliato.


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (19 Giugno 2015)

Complimenti all'inter, soliti scorretti. Ma soprattutto complimenti al fenomeno che, se è vero, ha chiamato quelli lì per fare un patto di non belligeranza. Complimenti davvero


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Giugno 2015)

Non voglio crederci che va all'Inter,è assurdo


----------



## 4-3-3 (19 Giugno 2015)

Le quote sono impietose. Inter data a 1.25 noi a 5 se avete soldi scommettete


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Cioè ma vi pare normale che noi illustriamo progetti e tutto in un incontro ufficiale, dov'è presente pure la famiglia, sti barboni chiamano per telefono promettendo i balocchi, e il giocatore dovrebbe tentennare? O questo testa a testa è una farsa, oppure Kondo non dovrebbe pensarci su due volte e venire da noi.


Credo sia solo una farsa...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (19 Giugno 2015)

Ma che vada all'Inter. Di giocatori indecisi se venire da noi o da quegli altri non ne voglio sapere. Forte quanto volete, ma non è accettabile.


----------



## il condor (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: "Se l'inter ottiene il si del giocatore poi dovrà comunque alzare l'offerta col Monaco, al quale ha offerto 27M pochi giorni fa."*



Se ce lo fregano meglio non farsi vedere più in giro e Galliani deve sparire dalla circolazione



4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Le quote sono impietose. Inter data a 1.25 noi a 5 se avete soldi scommettete



addiruttura?? ossignore....


----------



## kYMERA (19 Giugno 2015)

*Gianluca Di Marzio ‏
Il Milan non ha problemi con il Monaco ma non ha ancora il sì totale del giocatore*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Sempre Di Marzio: Pochi minuti fa telefonata Mancini-Kondogbia per spingerlo all'Inter*



Mancini fa sempre queste scorrettezze, è un marchio di fabbrica.
Ricordate Cerci?


----------



## demonark (19 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ma infatti sono timoroso.
> Sono molto fiducioso per Kondogbia.
> 
> A leggere notizie vien comunque da ridere.
> Per la cronaca, sui forum interisti non ci crede nessuno a sta storia del rilancio dell'Inter.



ci credono ci credono, io li conosco bene, solo che non lo dicono, preferiscono fare i finti scaramantici o i tafazzisti, che dire che stanno sognando il colpo di coda sul milan.


su telelombardia ora dicono '' chiuso per kondo, 3.5 di ingaggio al calciatore''


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Cioè ma vi pare normale che noi illustriamo progetti e tutto in un incontro ufficiale, dov'è presente pure la famiglia, sti barboni chiamano per telefono promettendo i balocchi, e il giocatore dovrebbe tentennare? *O questo testa a testa è una farsa*, oppure Kondo non dovrebbe pensarci su due volte e venire da noi.



Propendo per la farsa.
O meglio, penso che l'Inter stia facendo di tutto per rallentare la trattativa sperando in un rilancio di un club straniero. 
Loro non si rinforzano, ma non ci fanno rinforzare nemmeno a noi.
Kondogbia d'altronde è un giocatore che va oltre al "fare la differenza". E' uno che spezza gli equilibri ovunque andrebbe.


----------



## mark (19 Giugno 2015)

Se ce lo facciamo fregare cade tutto il progetto del "grande" Milan!! E tutti i giocatori avranno meno motivazioni!!


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> *Gianluca Di Marzio ‏
> Il Milan non ha problemi con il Monaco ma non ha ancora il sì totale del giocatore*



le quote di inter- kondogbia sono impietose, nel giro di un'ora si sono abbassate clamorosamente, e addirittura sono in vantaggio netto.


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Giugno 2015)

E pensare che gli abbiamo lasciato Miranda e li abbiamo pure chiamati al telefono, quei falliti. Se Kondogbia è una persona intelligente gli dovrebbe staccare il telefono in faccia a quel perdente di Mancini


----------



## wfiesso (19 Giugno 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Le quote sono impietose. Inter data a 1.25 noi a 5 se avete soldi scommettete



Tra noi e l'inter (se davvero c'è solo l'inter cone concorrente) mi ci giocherei un bel 1000€ su di noi, non voglio credere che preferisca quelli li


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> *Gianluca Di Marzio ‏
> Il Milan non ha problemi con il Monaco ma non ha ancora il sì totale del giocatore*



E' chiaro che il giocatore non è convinto altrimenti avrebbe già detto si, che vada pure da loro, i soldi li abbiamo andiamo su altri e basta.


----------



## mark (19 Giugno 2015)

Se va all'Inter voglio le dimissioni IMMEDIATE di Galliani!!


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> E' chiaro che il giocatore non è convinto altrimenti avrebbe già detto si, che vada pure da loro, i soldi li abbiamo andiamo su altri e basta.


Quoto


----------



## neversayconte (19 Giugno 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Se va all'Inter voglio le dimissioni IMMEDIATE di Galliani!!



.


----------



## kYMERA (19 Giugno 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Se va all'Inter voglio le dimissioni IMMEDIATE di Galliani!!



Beh perchè? Non è mica colpa sua. Ha fatto quello che doveva fare Galliani.


----------



## DannySa (19 Giugno 2015)

Se finisce male, da nascondersi proprio, andrei ad offrire 45 mln al Psg e mi prenderei Verratti.
Altrimenti, non vedo chi potrebbe darci un proprio giocatore, magari già affermato, per quel prezzo.
In quel caso saremmo nella m più totale.


----------



## wfiesso (19 Giugno 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Se va all'Inter voglio le dimissioni IMMEDIATE di Galliani!!



Quello non se ne andrà mai... Comunque se c'è l'inter di mezzo starei tranquillo, ma, nel bene o nel male pretendo una risposta entro pggi


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> E' chiaro che il giocatore non è convinto altrimenti avrebbe già detto si, che vada pure da loro, i soldi li abbiamo andiamo su altri e basta.



Questo giocatore mi sta deludendo. Poi non riesco a capire, se l'ingaggio più o meno è quello, cosa lo fa tentennare a scegliere noi, e addirittura quasi preferire l'inter. Non capisco. In ogni caso, vada pure. Al milan deve venire altro tipo di gente.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Cioè ma vi pare normale che noi illustriamo progetti e tutto in un incontro ufficiale, dov'è presente pure la famiglia, sti barboni chiamano per telefono promettendo i balocchi, e il giocatore dovrebbe tentennare? *O questo testa a testa è una farsa*, oppure Kondo non dovrebbe pensarci su due volte e venire da noi.



Che sia una farsa non credo visto che tutte le fonti affidabili confermano, a me il giocatore è caduto, è chiaro che il giocatore non è convinto altrimenti avrebbe declunato l'inter invece ha aperto in modo importante, abbiamo i soldi andiamo su altri e stop.


----------



## wfiesso (19 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Beh perchè? Non è mica colpa sua. Ha fatto quello che doveva fare Galliani.



Perchè significa che non sa piu fare il suo lavoro


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> E' chiaro che il giocatore non è convinto altrimenti avrebbe già detto si, che vada pure da loro, i soldi li abbiamo andiamo su altri e basta.


Calma ragazzi... Sono sicuro che sarà nostro.


----------



## demonark (19 Giugno 2015)

ma io non ho capito, sul giocatore siete sicuri che non ci sia qualche club inglese?

io l'unico pericolo che vedo è l'inserimento di un club inglese perchè quest'anno stanno tutti impaccati di soldi grazie ai nuovi diritti tv....


----------



## kYMERA (19 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Perchè significa che non sa piu fare il suo lavoro



Ma anche no. Ha offerto il contratto giusto. Se preferisce i neroazzurri andasse li, non è colpa di Galliani se un giocatore non è totalmente convinto del progetto del Milan e dell'ingaggio offerto.


----------



## il condor (19 Giugno 2015)

ridurci a farci soffiare un giocatore dai Perdazzurri...incredibile

Quando si muove Galliani lo sa tutto il mondo....gli altri neanche si vedono. bah


----------



## mark (19 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Beh perchè? Non è mica colpa sua. Ha fatto quello che doveva fare Galliani.



Perché se dopo tutti i teatrini che ha fatto andando a cena con la famiglia ecc non riesce a chiudere e lo fa l'Inter grazie ad una TELEFONATA di mancini, beh vuol dire che non sa fare il suo lavoro e deve mettersi da parte!!


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (19 Giugno 2015)

Temo che questa vicenda finirà male


----------



## cris (19 Giugno 2015)

Se fester se lo fa soffiare dall inter, dovrebbe andare eremita in alaska

Il suo lavoro è di convincere i giocatori a vestire la nostra maglia, non comprendo minimamente quale appeal possa avere l'inter piu di noi, dato che entrambi siamo fuori dalle coppe, e come blasone internazionale è evidentemente maggiore quello del milan.


----------



## varvez (19 Giugno 2015)

Telefonata Galliani-Inter per inscenare il teatrino? Modalità provocazione ON.


----------



## SuperMilan (19 Giugno 2015)

Le quote sono comunque 1,50 Inter, 2,50 Milan per l'esattezza.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ma anche no. Ha offerto il contratto giusto. Se preferisce i neroazzurri andasse li, non è colpa di Galliani se un giocatore non è totalmente convinto del progetto del Milan e dell'ingaggio offerto.



Concordo. E francamente già per il fatto che abbia preso in considerazione l'Inter, mi è scaduto parecchio. Qualora dovesse accettare noi, prima di farsi "amare" dal sottoscritto dovrà mangiarne di polvere.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> ma io non ho capito, sul giocatore siete sicuri che non ci sia qualche club inglese?
> 
> io l'unico pericolo che vedo è l'inserimento di un club inglese perchè quest'anno stanno tutti impaccati di soldi grazie ai nuovi diritti tv....


Si parla di Arsenal e basta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Giugno 2015)

varvez ha scritto:


> Telefonata Galliani-Inter per inscenare il teatrino? Modalità provocazione ON.



L'ho pensato anch'io in un primo momento, ma fatico a capirne i vantaggi.
Una delle due ci fa una figuraccia epocale.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ma anche no. Ha offerto il contratto giusto. Se preferisce i neroazzurri andasse li, non è colpa di Galliani se un giocatore non è totalmente convinto del progetto del Milan e dell'ingaggio offerto.


A me non piace il modo di Galliani di condurre le trattative. Fa filtrare tutto, mentre altri vanno zitti zitti e chiudono gli affari.


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> *Gianluca Di Marzio ‏
> Il Milan non ha problemi con il Monaco ma non ha ancora il sì totale del giocatore*



Se serviva un'altra dimostrazione che coi soldi sono bravi tutti... Galliani con cash sta rischiando di farsi fregare il giocatore dall'Inter. Dall'Inter eh, non dal Real Madrid. Se avessi pure io 35 milioni cash adesso sarebbe lotta a tre tra Milan, Inter e me.
Ovviamente io sono convinto che lo prendiamo, l'ipotesi che vada all'Inter non la voglio nemmeno considerare, sarebbe veramente troppo da digerire.


----------



## mark (19 Giugno 2015)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Le quote sono comunque 1,50 Inter, 2,50 Milan per l'esattezza.



Non ho parole davvero!! Non ci posso credere


----------



## markjordan (19 Giugno 2015)

se sceglie l'inter buon x lui
che valga 30m deve dimostrarlo


----------



## Isao (19 Giugno 2015)

Se ci facciamo fregare dall'Inter la sensazione che diamo è che il progetto milan vale meno del progetto fallimentare filippino. Rivaluterei a questo punto tutto il progetto e non solo Galliani ecc.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (19 Giugno 2015)

Raga non diamo sempre addosso a Galliani, secondo le news è il giocatore che dovrà scegliere. Galliani il suo lo ha fatto, tocca a Kondogbia.


----------



## bmb (19 Giugno 2015)

Se sceglie l'Inter è perchè ha il cervello pari ai suoi simili. Se sceglie noi dovrà mangiare diversi panini per guadagnarsi la mia stima.


----------



## kYMERA (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Concordo. E francamente già per il fatto che abbia preso in considerazione l'Inter, mi è scaduto parecchio. Qualora dovesse accettare noi, prima di farsi "amare" dal sottoscritto dovrà mangiarne di polvere.



E comunque se fossi il calciatore anche io ascolterei tutti prima di prendere una decisione ponderata. Loro stanno provando a trovare un accordo con il calciatore e ancora non hanno parlato con il Monaco. Mi sembra evidente che siano in alto mare ora come ora.


----------



## Fedeshi (19 Giugno 2015)

> *Gianluca Di Marzio ‏
> Il Milan non ha problemi con il Monaco ma non ha ancora il sì totale del giocatore*





SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Le quote sono comunque 1,50 Inter, 2,50 Milan per l'esattezza.



fonte?.


----------



## SuperMilan (19 Giugno 2015)

Correggetemi se sbaglio:

Di Marzio: Il Milan ha l'accordo col Monaco, ma non col giocatore. L'Inter deve trovare l'intesa con entrambi.
Gazzetta: Il Milan ha praticamente preso Kondogbia
Pedullà: testa a testa con Milan favorito.
Quote Sky bet UK: 1,5 Inter 2,5 Milan.


----------



## S T B (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Concordo. E francamente già per il fatto che abbia preso in considerazione l'Inter, mi è scaduto parecchio. Qualora dovesse accettare noi, prima di farsi "amare" dal sottoscritto dovrà mangiarne di polvere.



idem


----------



## Schism75 (19 Giugno 2015)

Non scherziamo ragazzi. Se non viene al Milan significa che il colpevole è chi ha gestito la trattativa. Cioè qui non è mai colpa di nessuno. E basta! io se sbaglio a lavoro è colpa mia e ne pago le conseguenze.


----------



## SuperMilan (19 Giugno 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> fonte?.



Sky bet UK


----------



## demonark (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Si parla di Arsenal e basta.



voci ripetute e fondate, o solo una chiacchiera uscita una volta?

ripeto, se ci stanno le inglesi di mezzo, il rischio esiste sul serio ....
anche l'arsenal che di solito è abbastanza parsimonioso nelle spese di ingaggio, quest'anno può rompere e offrire ingaggi più alti...


----------



## robs91 (19 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Sempre Di Marzio: Pochi minuti fa telefonata Mancini-Kondogbia per spingerlo all'Inter*



Galliani non avrebbe colpe?Ma se ha spiattellato a tutti il viaggio a Monaco,addirittura lo sapeva Parpiglia(!!!) tre giorni prima.Gli altri invece concludono senza i tetarini mediatici.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio rilancia:L'Inter non ha affatto mollato su Kondogbia, anzi.*



Ma Di Marzio non era uno dei commentatori più credibili del Forum?
Adesso è passato al nemico?


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Giugno 2015)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Le quote sono comunque 1,50 Inter, 2,50 Milan per l'esattezza.



cambiano continuamente. E quella dell'inter continua a scendere. 1,50 è pochissimo.


----------



## nimloth (19 Giugno 2015)

capisco preferire il Barcellona o il Real 
ma non l'Inter... non può preferire loro, non ha senso.
Se è un problema di ingaggio, davamo 4 ml a Mexes prima, potremmo accontentarlo credo, se è un obbiettivo che cerchiamo !


----------



## S T B (19 Giugno 2015)

comunque era da tempo che non stavo così teso per una trattativa importante di mercato


----------



## Petrecte (19 Giugno 2015)

Ma basta molliamo siamo il Milan eh .... mica il Sassuolo .... ma dai .... fossi nel geometra alzerei il telefono e direi al giocatore di scegliere entro un'ora , scaduto il termine tanti saluti.
Ma noi siamo amici di tutti ......


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Giugno 2015)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Correggetemi se sbaglio:
> 
> Di Marzio: Il Milan ha l'accordo col Monaco, ma non col giocatore. L'Inter deve trovare l'intesa con entrambi.
> Gazzetta: Il Milan ha praticamente preso Kondogbia
> ...



Sinceramente non riesco a capire in base a cosa facciano ste quote. Ancelotti al Milan era dato a 1,10, cioè pareva che fosse già a Milanello.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (19 Giugno 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo ragazzi. Se non viene al Milan significa che il colpevole è chi ha gestito la trattativa. Cioè qui non è mai colpa di nessuno. E basta! io se sbaglio a lavoro è colpa mia e ne pago le conseguenze.



Ma se Galliani ha convinto il monaco, e ha offerto il contratto al giocatore e poi arriva l'Inter che gli offre più o meno la stessa somma, cosa c'entra Galliani? Il giocatore ha due piatti davanti e deve scegliere cosa mangiare.


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Galliani non avrebbe colpe?Ma se ha spiattellato a tutti il viaggio a Monaco,addirittura lo sapeva Parpiglia(!!!) tre giorni prima.Gli altri invece concludono senza i tetarini mediatici.



A dire il vero le notzie che si erano sparse sul forum era che non c'era più nessun viaggio a Motnecarlo.


----------



## neversayconte (19 Giugno 2015)

Come fa Roberto Mancini ha avere questo appeal nei giocatori francofoni? cosa gli può promettere?


----------



## il condor (19 Giugno 2015)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Raga non diamo sempre addosso a Galliani, secondo le news è il giocatore che dovrà scegliere. Galliani il suo lo ha fatto, tocca a Kondogbia.



Guarda la Juve ieri. Tac e ha chiuso per Mandzukic senza sventolare a tutto il mondo la trattativa. Noi è 3 settimane che si parla di Kondogbia e all'ultimo nonostante il cash che abbiamo ce lo facciamo soffiare dall'Inter e ripeto Inter. se non è colpa di Galliani questa....


----------



## bmb (19 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Galliani non avrebbe colpe?Ma se ha spiattellato a tutti il viaggio a Monaco,addirittura lo sapeva Parpiglia(!!!) tre giorni prima.Gli altri invece concludono senza i tetarini mediatici.



Eh si perchè il giocatore è sconosciuto. Di sicuro le top d'Europa sono piombate su di lui solo ieri. Non mesi fa.


----------



## neversayconte (19 Giugno 2015)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Raga non diamo sempre addosso a Galliani, secondo le news è il giocatore che dovrà scegliere. Galliani il suo lo ha fatto, tocca a Kondogbia.



hai ragione poverino, il Gallo non sbaglia mai, sigh sigh.


----------



## nimloth (19 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Galliani non avrebbe colpe?Ma se ha spiattellato a tutti il viaggio a Monaco,addirittura lo sapeva Parpiglia(!!!) tre giorni prima.Gli altri invece concludono senza i tetarini mediatici.



esatto. gli altri concludono... Galliani mangia, parla e torna a mani vuote.
Bee e B. dovrebbe cacciarlo ! Ormai è un parassita.

Cosa starà facendo mentre succede tutto questo?


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> voci ripetute e fondate, o solo una chiacchiera uscita una volta?
> 
> ripeto, se ci stanno le inglesi di mezzo, il rischio esiste sul serio ....
> anche l'arsenal che di solito è abbastanza parsimonioso nelle spese di ingaggio, quest'anno può rompere e offrire ingaggi più alti...


Letto 2/3 volte, per me sul giocatore c'è solo il Milan è l'inter e basta, altrimenti sarebbe già andato altrove.


----------



## SuperMilan (19 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non riesco a capire in base a cosa facciano ste quote. Ancelotti al Milan era dato a 1,10, cioè pareva che fosse già a Milanello.



Le fanno in base alle notizie e in base a chi scommette. è logico che se c'è un'ondata di scommesse, ad esempio, su Kondogbia all'Inter, abbassino la quota. Perchè se si verificasse l'ipotesi ci perderebbero molti soldi.


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Giugno 2015)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ma se Galliani ha convinto il monaco, e ha offerto il contratto al giocatore e poi arriva l'Inter che gli offre più o meno la stessa somma, cosa c'entra Galliani? Il giocatore ha due piatti davanti e deve scegliere cosa mangiare.



Allora in caso di successo non diamo meriti a Galliani.
I giocatori mica nascono col cuore rossonero ragazzi. Decidono semplicemente in base a 2 cose: ingaggio e progetto tecnico della squadra.


----------



## Valex (19 Giugno 2015)

Il giocatore sta tentennando troppo! Vada dove vuole, vogliamo gente motivata!
Che poi abbiamo scelto l'inter è un suo problema!
Bye bye kondogbia!


----------



## Isao (19 Giugno 2015)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ma se Galliani ha convinto il monaco, e ha offerto il contratto al giocatore e poi arriva l'Inter che gli offre più o meno la stessa somma, cosa c'entra Galliani? Il giocatore ha due piatti davanti e deve scegliere cosa mangiare.



Se non è stato capace di "vendere" al giocatore il Milan tanto da fargli preferire l'inter, è assolutamente un incompetente che deve dimettersi.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (19 Giugno 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> hai ragione poverino, il Gallo non sbaglia mai, sigh sigh.



Ma lol  non voglio dire questo, sono il primo a dire che Galliani non dovrebbe stare in quel posto ma semplicemente in tutta questa situazione non ci vedo grandi colpe. È una scelta del giocatore.


----------



## kYMERA (19 Giugno 2015)

Giusto per fare un riepilogo della situazione attuale:

*MILAN: Accordo con il Monaco e SI parziale del calciatore (che intanto valuta le varie possibilità)

INTER: Nessun accordo con il Monaco e forse apertura del calciatore dopo una possibile chiamata di Mancini*
Fonti: riepilogo di quelle uscite nel post

Lasciate perdere le quote dei bookmakers che servono solo a fregare soldi con le sensazioni della gente (che ora si fionderà a scommettere sull'Inter).


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Giugno 2015)

Pedullà ci da ancora favoriti,Sky a quanto ho capito no...Non so che pensare


----------



## Schism75 (19 Giugno 2015)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ma se Galliani ha convinto il monaco, e ha offerto il contratto al giocatore e poi arriva l'Inter che gli offre più o meno la stessa somma, cosa c'entra Galliani? Il giocatore ha due piatti davanti e deve scegliere cosa mangiare.



Nel mondo del lavoro (almeno quello reale) funziona così. Se tu segui un'attività, e quindi tu sei il responsabile, e questa va male, la colpa è tua. Evidentemente non hai fatto tutto quello che dovevi.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> *Gianluca Di Marzio ‏
> Il Milan non ha problemi con il Monaco ma non ha ancora il sì totale del giocatore*



Hanno ritirato alcune quote, rimangono solo quelle di skybet che danno in vantaggio sempre l'inter.


----------



## Isao (19 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Allora in caso di successo non diamo meriti a Galliani.
> I giocatori mica nascono col cuore rossonero ragazzi. Decidono semplicemente in base a 2 cose: ingaggio e progetto tecnico della squadra.



Quindi se l'ingaggio dell'inter è superiore allora non siamo tanto ricchi. Se il loro progetto è migliore allora abbiamo un progetto fallimentare. Ergo rivalutiamo tutto, pure Bee.


----------



## il condor (19 Giugno 2015)

Se riusciamo a chiudere per questo giocatore (Galliani deve pregare che accada ciò) se è intelligente si fionda a Marsiglia e gli ruba Imbula.


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> E comunque se fossi il calciatore anche io ascolterei tutti prima di prendere una decisione ponderata. Loro stanno provando a trovare un accordo con il calciatore e ancora non hanno parlato con il Monaco. Mi sembra evidente che siano in alto mare ora come ora.



Galliani è stato col giocatore, con la famiglia dello stesso, il procuratore e i dirigenti del Monaco fino alle tre di notte. 
Mancini fa una telefonata.

Non c'è neanche da discutere su chi abbia dimostrato una volontà materiale per prendere il giocatore e per farlo capire al diretto interessato, nè su quale sia l'iniziativa più seria e impegnativa tra un incontro personale di diverse ore e una telefonata.

Comunque brava l'Inter che è riuscita a prendere Kondogbia.
Speriamo che riescano anche a dare i 2,5 milioni chiesti dal Chievo per Zukanovic, visto che l'offerta loro è ferma a uno e mezzo e che Udinese e Bournemouth sono pronte a versare la cifra richiesta dal Chievo.


----------



## bmb (19 Giugno 2015)

Cioè c'è chi tiene conto delle quote dei bookmakers per capire l'andamento della trattativa?


----------



## diavolo (19 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Giusto per fare un riepilogo della situazione attuale:
> 
> *MILAN: Accordo con il Monaco e SI parziale del calciatore (che intanto valuta le varie possibilità)
> 
> ...


Galliani non è in grado sedersi in un ristorante da 100 euro pur avendo 1000 euro in tasca.


----------



## kYMERA (19 Giugno 2015)

Stiamo calmi ragazzi, temporeggiamo.


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Come fa Roberto Mancini ha avere questo appeal nei giocatori francofoni? cosa gli può promettere?



Lo stesso appeal che ha avuto su Tourè.


----------



## kYMERA (19 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Cioè c'è chi tiene conto delle quote dei bookmakers per capire l'andamento della trattativa?



A quanto pare si.


----------



## nimloth (19 Giugno 2015)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ma lol  non voglio dire questo, sono il primo a dire che Galliani non dovrebbe stare in quel posto ma semplicemente in tutta questa situazione non ci vedo grandi colpe. È una scelta del giocatore.



Dovrebbe saper convincere. E' questo il suo compito.
Così come non è capace di vendere i nostri giocatori, ma solo regalarli... così sta diventando incapace di comprare, pur avendo a disposizione i soldi che sembra adesso avere.
Non è accettabile preferire l'Inter... cosa può spingere ad andare lì e non venire da noi?!?!?!?


----------



## Petrecte (19 Giugno 2015)

Valex ha scritto:


> Il giocatore sta tentennando troppo! Vada dove vuole, vogliamo gente motivata!
> Che poi abbiamo scelto l'inter è un suo problema!
> Bye bye kondogbia!


Esatto di due obbiettivi al momento nessuno è ufficiale , basta farsi prendere in giro da procuratori e giocatori , non sei sicuro ? Adios mica esisti solo tu eh .....
Poi ovviamente va rivista la strategia del geometra .


----------



## Renegade (19 Giugno 2015)

Ma se va all'Inter a cosa serve la Doyen, con Nelio Lucas presente alla cena?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Stiamo calmi ragazzi, temporeggiamo.


Non reggo più, vado a seguire la trattativa alla snai.


----------



## demonark (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Letto 2/3 volte, per me sul giocatore c'è solo il Milan è l'inter e basta, altrimenti sarebbe già andato altrove.



ma quindi siete seri sull'inter? per voi ci sono sul serio?

non capisco....
l'unica spiegazione che mi do è che il recente ''pasticcio'' sampdoria li ha agevolati....
se venivano ammessi alle coppe, non potevano comprare nemmeno un gelato senza prima averne venduto uno loro.....
ora invece forse possono anticipare gli acquisti in entrata e posticipare quelli in uscita....
una cosa è certa, se prendono kondo significa che hanno venduto kovacic o icardi.
io cmq continuo a non crederci, per me sono solo voci infondate


----------



## Mille e una notte (19 Giugno 2015)

Comunque vada l'affare Kondogbia sarà un crocevia importante:
- se arriva il Milan lancia un segnale forte, forse fortissimo
- se lo prende qualcun altro non è cambiato nulla o quasi
- se lo prende l'Inter è una tragedia sportiva.


----------



## J&B (19 Giugno 2015)

Se sfuma Kondogbia, è da prendere subitissimo Allan senza se e senza ma.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Galliani è stato col giocatore, con la famiglia dello stesso, il procuratore e i dirigenti del Monaco fino alle tre di notte.
> Mancini fa una telefonata.
> 
> Non c'è neanche da discutere su chi abbia dimostrato una volontà materiale per prendere il giocatore e per farlo capire al diretto interessato, nè su quale sia l'iniziativa più seria e impegnativa tra un incontro personale di diverse ore e una telefonata.
> ...



Bravissimo, la cosa RIDICOLA è che ci sta pure pensando e ha aperto in modo importante a loro, io come detto lascerei perdere e andrei dritta su altri giocatori.


----------



## markjordan (19 Giugno 2015)

35m ?
ne porto 15 al psg e torno con ibra , un buon cc a 20-25 lo trovo
i fenomeni lo diventano e di fallimenti e' pieno


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Cioè c'è chi tiene conto delle quote dei bookmakers per capire l'andamento della trattativa?



riportare info non guasta mai. Non ho mica scritto che sono il vangelo. Leggere pls, non interpretare.


----------



## Isao (19 Giugno 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Comunque vada l'affare Kondogbia sarà un crocevia importante:
> - se arriva il Milan lancia un segnale forte, forse fortissimo
> - se lo prende qualcun altro non è cambiato nulla o quasi
> *- se lo prende l'Inter è una tragedia sportiva.*



.


----------



## diavolo (19 Giugno 2015)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Esatto di due obbiettivi al momento nessuno è ufficiale , basta farsi prendere in giro da procuratori e giocatori , non sei sicuro ? Adios mica esisti solo tu eh .....
> Poi ovviamente va rivista la *permanenza *del geometra .


----------



## Sotiris (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio rilancia:L'Inter non ha affatto mollato su Kondogbia, anzi.*



salto qualche ora e spuntano i nati tardi nati dopo nati male?
la seconda squadra di Milano non esiste.
se per qualcun'altro, compreso Kondogbia dovesse esistere, peggio per lui.
chi ci perde è lui.
ma sono certo farà l'unica scelta possibile.
NOI.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> ma quindi siete seri sull'inter? per voi ci sono sul serio?
> 
> non capisco....
> l'unica spiegazione che mi do è che il recente ''pasticcio'' sampdoria li ha agevolati....
> ...



Che c'è sul giocatore si però boh se manco con una cena e famiglia siamo riusciti a convincerlo e all'Inter basta una telefonata allora io alzo le mani vada da loro.


----------



## bmb (19 Giugno 2015)

7 coppe dei campioni contro il nulla cosmico. Una marea di palloni d'oro contro una valanga di bidoni. La possibilità di giocare con la maglia della squadra più forte di sempre (il Milan di Sacchi, mica il Barcellona) e questo pensa se andare all'Inter. Vai vai, vai a rovinarti la carriera.


----------



## demonark (19 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma se va all'Inter a cosa serve la Doyen, con Nelio Lucas presente alla cena?



se il calciatore va all'arsenal è un conto, doyen o non doyen, ci andrebbe per svariati motivi, tipo la champions e l'ingaggio più alto.
ma se va all'inter non ha davvero senso, non c'è spiegazione valida che regga, e soprattutto avresti ragione da vendere a chiederti a cosa serva la doyen se non riesce a favorirvi almeno contro l'inter.


----------



## mark (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Che c'è sul giocatore si però boh se manco con una cena e famiglia siamo riusciti a convincerlo e all'Inter basta una telefonata allora io alzo le mani vada da loro.



Per me è perché la cena Galliani l'ha fatta pagare a kondogbia!!


----------



## bmb (19 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> riportare info non guasta mai. Non ho mica scritto che sono il vangelo. Leggere pls, non interpretare.



Non ce l'ho mica con te.


----------



## Underhill84 (19 Giugno 2015)

Gazzetta e Sportmediaset comunque non parlano dell'Inter. Pedullà dice che ci stanno provando, ma siamo comunque avanti noi... solo di marzo va per la sua strada


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: L'inter si sente convintissima di prendere Kondogbia, si aspetta la decisione del giocatore.
> 
> Pedullà:Il Milan aspetta il sì di Kondogbia, l'Inter non molla. Possibile corsa al rialzo sull'ingaggio.
> 
> PEdullà: Il Milan sta aspettando l'ultimo si del giocatore,l'inter non molla ed è in stretto contatto con l'agente del giocatore, i rossoneri potrebbero arrivare anche a 36 milioni magari anche l'Inter può alzare l'offerta, ora decide il giocatore.*



.


----------



## kYMERA (19 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Giusto per fare un riepilogo della situazione attuale:
> 
> *MILAN: Accordo con il Monaco e SI parziale del calciatore (che intanto valuta le varie possibilità)
> 
> ...




Lo riuppo giusto per dire come è attualmente la situazione perchè sembra che l'Inter sia già alla firma dei contratti. Non è cosi


----------



## il condor (19 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Gazzetta e Sportmediaset comunque non parlano dell'Inter. Pedullà dice che ci stanno provando, ma siamo comunque avanti noi... solo di marzo va per la sua strada



speriamo che sia sbagliata


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Giugno 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Quindi se l'ingaggio dell'inter è superiore allora non siamo tanto ricchi. Se il loro progetto è migliore allora abbiamo un progetto fallimentare. Ergo rivalutiamo tutto, pure Bee.



Mettiti nei panni del giocatore. A parità di offerta sull'ingaggio (almeno così pare) guarda la rosa dell'Inter e l'allenatore, poi guarda la rosa del Milan e l'allenatore.
Kondogbia sul fatto che è arrivato Bee e con le notizie del budget di 150 milioni, degli arrivi di Ibra e JM ci si pulisce il sedere...
Ripeto, col cash sia Galliani che l'Inter sembrano a un passo dal giocatore. La differenza ormai la fanno i particolari. Se arriva sarà stato bravo Galliani a convincere il giocatore nonostante attualmente il Milan abbia la stessa rosa dell'anno scorso e un progetto neanche minimamente avviato. Altrimenti, farebbe meglio ad andare in pensione perchè un dirigente del Milan, uno che si occupa di TUTTO il mercato, deve saper fare la differenza.

Ma poi, che senso ha dire: "se preferisce l'Inter mi scade". Ma che volete, la squadra di tifosi milanisti che decidono di giocare con noi perchè per puro caso astrale tifano Milan da piccoli? Mica siamo l'Atletico Bilbao ragazzi, bisogna costruire una squadra forte, ma sti... se uno avrebbe preferito Milan o Inter. Addirittura si schifava Jackson Martinez perchè stava aspettando anche offerte dalla Premier.


----------



## neversayconte (19 Giugno 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> se il calciatore va all'arsenal è un conto, doyen o non doyen, ci andrebbe per svariati motivi, tipo la champions e l'ingaggio più alto.
> ma se va all'inter non ha davvero senso, non c'è spiegazione valida che regga, e soprattutto avresti ragione da vendere a chiederti a cosa serva la doyen se non riesce a favorirvi almeno contro l'inter.



sottoscrivo.


----------



## bmb (19 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Gazzetta e Sportmediaset comunque non parlano dell'Inter. Pedullà dice che ci stanno provando, ma siamo comunque avanti noi... solo di marzo va per la sua strada



Guarda io sono abbastanza tranquillo sull'esito della trattativa. Però Di Marzio dà le piste a tutta la redizione di sportmediaset, sportitalia e gazzetta.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (19 Giugno 2015)

Non potrebbe essere che Tohir abbia deciso finalmente di sganciare il grano e di costruire una grande squadra? Potrebbe essere una spiegazione del fatto che Mancini abbia chiamato il giocatore per rassicurarlo sul futuro del club. Ma la butto li eh


----------



## Schism75 (19 Giugno 2015)

Tra l'altro, per chi sostiene che, nell'eventualità che le cose vadano male, non sia colpa di chi ha gestito la trattativa, ci metto il fatto che sono stati spesi dei soldi (viaggi/ristoranti/alberghi) che penso siano aziendali, quando altri non l'hanno fatto. Producendo il risultato.

Speriamo di sbagliarci tutti.


----------



## smallball (19 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mettiti nei panni del giocatore. A parità di offerta sull'ingaggio (almeno così pare) guarda la rosa dell'Inter e l'allenatore, poi guarda la rosa del Milan e l'allenatore.
> Kondogbia sul fatto che è arrivato Bee e con le notizie del budget di 150 milioni, degli arrivi di Ibra e JM ci si pulisce il sedere...
> Ripeto, col cash sia Galliani che l'Inter sembrano a un passo dal giocatore. La differenza ormai la fanno i particolari. Se arriva sarà stato bravo Galliani a convincere il giocatore nonostante attualmente il Milan abbia la stessa rosa dell'anno scorso e un progetto neanche minimamente avviato. Altrimenti, farebbe meglio ad andare in pensione perchè un dirigente del Milan, uno che si occupa di TUTTO il mercato, deve saper fare la differenza.
> 
> Ma poi, che senso ha dire: "se preferisce l'Inter mi scade". Ma che volete, la squadra di tifosi milanisti che decidono di giocare con noi perchè per puro caso astrale tifano Milan da piccoli? Mica siamo l'Atletico Bilbao ragazzi, bisogna costruire una squadra forte, ma sti... se uno avrebbe preferito Milan o Inter. Addirittura si schifava Jackson Martinez perchè stava aspettando anche offerte dalla Premier.



giustissimo!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: L'inter si sente convintissima di prendere Kondogbia, si aspetta la decisione del giocatore.
> 
> Pedullà:Il Milan aspetta il sì di Kondogbia, l'Inter non molla. Possibile corsa al rialzo sull'ingaggio.
> 
> PEdullà: Il Milan sta aspettando l'ultimo si del giocatore,l'inter non molla ed è in stretto contatto con l'agente del giocatore, i rossoneri potrebbero arrivare anche a 36 milioni magari anche l'Inter può alzare l'offerta, ora decide il giocatore.*



Quotate che altrimenti bisogna andare dietro di 20 pagine.


----------



## Mille e una notte (19 Giugno 2015)

Valex ha scritto:


> Il giocatore sta tentennando troppo! Vada dove vuole, vogliamo gente motivata!
> Che poi abbiamo scelto l'inter è un suo problema!
> Bye bye kondogbia!


Ma anche no, basta pesci in faccia.
Devono prenderlo pure se è andato da Galliani con 'sta voglia


----------



## demonark (19 Giugno 2015)

ma il procuratore di kondogbia è intrallazzato con la doyen o no?

a me pare che qui centri qualcosa il suo procuratore che ha scatenato un asta sull'ingaggio....


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Giugno 2015)

Su Calciomercato si fa un'ipotesi diversa..pare che il giocatore tentenni perché c'è la possibilità di andare al Barca a gennaio..in quel caso lo capirei pure anche se mi stupirebbe lo sgambetto di Braida per un giocatore che a loro non serve affatto...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: L'inter si sente convintissima di prendere Kondogbia, si aspetta la decisione del giocatore. Kondogbia ha aperto pure all'Inter.
> 
> Pedullà:Il Milan aspetta il sì di Kondogbia, l'Inter non molla. Possibile corsa al rialzo sull'ingaggio*



.


----------



## Underhill84 (19 Giugno 2015)

C'è da dire anche un'altra cosa... Eravamo abituati negli anni scorsi ad un Galliani che parlava parlava parlava... Ora questi improvvisi silenzi sono difficili da interpretare.

Anche sopra leggevo che l'inter è in stretto contatto con l'agente del giocatore... ma chi lo dice? magari lo è anche Galliani e non viene riportato


----------



## Petrecte (19 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Lo riuppo giusto per dire come è attualmente la situazione perchè sembra che l'Inter sia già alla firma dei contratti. Non è cosi


Ma cosa è un SI parziale ???
Mah ......


----------



## The Ripper (19 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> 7 coppe dei campioni contro il nulla cosmico. Una marea di palloni d'oro contro una valanga di bidoni. La possibilità di giocare con la maglia della squadra più forte di sempre (il Milan di Sacchi, mica il Barcellona) e questo pensa se andare all'Inter. Vai vai, vai a rovinarti la carriera.



allora potrebbe andare al nottingham forest piuttosto che l'arsenal. giusto?
conta il futuro, il progetto.
di quello che dici tu non è rimasto nulla.
baresi, maldini, mvb...dove sono?


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Giugno 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> ma il procuratore di kondogbia è intrallazzato con la doyen o no?
> 
> a me pare che qui centri qualcosa il suo procuratore che ha scatenato un asta sull'ingaggio....



No ufficialmente non ha più legami con la Doyen. Io credo che Galliani si porti dietro Lucas perchè sarà conosciuto dagli addetti ai lavori, ma non è che questo controlla tutti i giocatori del mondo come marionette.


----------



## de sica (19 Giugno 2015)

> Sky: L'inter si sente convintissima di prendere Kondogbia, si aspetta la decisione del giocatore.
> 
> Pedullà:Il Milan aspetta il sì di Kondogbia, l'Inter non molla. Possibile corsa al rialzo sull'ingaggio.
> 
> PEdullà: Il Milan sta aspettando l'ultimo si del giocatore,l'inter non molla ed è in stretto contatto con l'agente del giocatore, i rossoneri potrebbero arrivare anche a 36 milioni magari anche l'Inter può alzare l'offerta, ora decide il giocatore.



Mi domando dove prendano i soldi più che altro.. boh


----------



## Sotiris (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: L'inter si sente convintissima di prendere Kondogbia, si aspetta la decisione del giocatore. Kondogbia ha aperto pure all'Inter.
> 
> Pedullà:Il Milan aspetta il sì di Kondogbia, l'Inter non molla. Possibile corsa al rialzo sull'ingaggio*



non dobbiamo temere la seconda squadra di Milano in nessuna occasione e per nessun motivo.
testa alta e certezza di avere la possibilità economica di comprare un grande centrocampista.


----------



## robs91 (19 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> C'è da dire anche un'altra cosa... Eravamo abituati negli anni scorsi ad un Galliani che parlava parlava parlava... Ora questi improvvisi silenzi sono difficili da interpretare.
> 
> Anche sopra leggevo che l'inter è in stretto contatto con l'agente del giocatore... ma chi lo dice? magari lo è anche Galliani e non viene riportato



non parla però i suoi viaggi si sanno quasi sempre in anticipo.


----------



## kYMERA (19 Giugno 2015)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Ma cosa è un SI parziale ???
> Mah ......



E' un SI a livello di numeri. Magari ha detto ci penso un po' e vi do' la risposta definitiva in modo da valutare tutte le possibilità (cosi come ho fatto io quando dovevo scegliere un lavoro di cui ero sicuro ma allo stesso tempo valutavo tutto quello che c'era intorno).


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Giusto per fare un riepilogo della situazione attuale:
> 
> *MILAN: Accordo con il Monaco e SI parziale del calciatore (che intanto valuta le varie possibilità)
> 
> ...



.


----------



## diavolo (19 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mettiti nei panni del giocatore. A parità di offerta sull'ingaggio (almeno così pare) guarda la rosa dell'Inter e l'allenatore, poi guarda la rosa del Milan e l'allenatore.
> Kondogbia sul fatto che è arrivato Bee e con le notizie del budget di 150 milioni, degli arrivi di Ibra e JM ci si pulisce il sedere...
> Ripeto, col cash sia Galliani che l'Inter sembrano a un passo dal giocatore. La differenza ormai la fanno i particolari. Se arriva sarà stato bravo Galliani a convincere il giocatore nonostante attualmente il Milan abbia la stessa rosa dell'anno scorso e un progetto neanche minimamente avviato. Altrimenti, farebbe meglio ad andare in pensione perchè un dirigente del Milan, uno che si occupa di TUTTO il mercato, deve saper fare la differenza.
> 
> Ma poi, che senso ha dire: "se preferisce l'Inter mi scade". Ma che volete, la squadra di tifosi milanisti che decidono di giocare con noi perchè per puro caso astrale tifano Milan da piccoli? Mica siamo l'Atletico Bilbao ragazzi, bisogna costruire una squadra forte, ma sti... se uno avrebbe preferito Milan o Inter. Addirittura si schifava Jackson Martinez perchè stava aspettando anche offerte dalla Premier.



Gurda la rosa dell'inter e non vede l'ora di giocare con nagatomo ranocchia e medel


----------



## varvez (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: L'inter si sente convintissima di prendere Kondogbia, si aspetta la decisione del giocatore. Kondogbia ha aperto pure all'Inter.
> 
> Pedullà:Il Milan aspetta il sì di Kondogbia, l'Inter non molla. Possibile corsa al rialzo sull'ingaggio*



Scusate ma... Cena con famiglia, Lucas e compagnia bella. Accordo praticamente OK con la società e mi vorrebbero far credere che l'Inter sia in vantaggio? Personalmente la includo nelle belle storie estive per chi (beato lui) è già sotto l'ombrellone (o l'ombrello visto il meteo...). O c'è un'inglese che lo vuole oppure è del Milan.


----------



## J&B (19 Giugno 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Mi domando dove prendano i soldi più che altro.. boh



Forse Thohir ha appena ereditato


----------



## demonark (19 Giugno 2015)

ma ci sono davvero delle quote che danno il calciatore all'inter a 1.50 e al milan a 2.50?
spero proprio di no, fessi per fessi che siano, i book non sono idioti....
però potrebbero anche solo voler dire che gli scommettitori stanno scommettendo più sull'inter che sul milan, e di conseguenza i book sono costretti ad alzare la quota sul milan......ma sarebbe cmq un fatto inspiegabile per me che si scommetta sull'inter più che sul milan.....


----------



## Underhill84 (19 Giugno 2015)

Comunque se la trattativa andrà male, l'errore clamoroso di Galliani, sarà quello di essersene andato subito da Monaco senza aspettare la decisione... O aveva la certezza del si e quello di oggi è l'ennesimo teatrino, oppure ha fatto un errore da dilettanti. Se restava li poteva tastare subito con mano che aria tirava e rimettere in riga le cose


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Giugno 2015)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Gurda la rosa dell'inter e non vede l'ora di giocare con nagatomo ranocchia e medel



Appunto, era per dire che la differenza è molto labile. E che se propende da una parte o da un'altra di certo non è perché è interista o perché da piccolo aveva i poster di Van Basten in camera...


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> allora potrebbe andare al nottingham forest piuttosto che l'arsenal. giusto?
> conta il futuro, il progetto.
> di quello che dici tu non è rimasto nulla.
> baresi, maldini, mvb...dove sono?



Ma che progetto avrebbe l'inter?..ma dai su..poi sta roba che mancini chiama e convince i giocatori..ma chi?..manco fosse Mou..un tecnico ridicolo esonerato in tutte le squadre che ha allenato che in europa ha vinto zero...


----------



## demonark (19 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> No ufficialmente non ha più legami con la Doyen. Io credo che Galliani si porti dietro Lucas perchè sarà conosciuto dagli addetti ai lavori, ma non è che questo controlla tutti i giocatori del mondo come marionette.



umhhhhh allora credo che forse potrei avere ragione io, qua è il suo procuratore ad aver scatenato il derby mercato con tanta maestria e furbizia....
2 squadre della stessa città, che vogliono rilanciarsi ad ogni costo e che non possono fare brutte figure davanti ai propri tifosi.....ci sono tutti gli ingredienti per far nascere un asta molto redditizia sull'ingaggio del giocatore.


----------



## J&B (19 Giugno 2015)

Mi chiedo,se questo giocatore è così forte,perchè Chelsea,i due Manchester,Il Real,il Psg,....ecc. manco lo cagano?


----------



## il condor (19 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Comunque se la trattativa andrà male, l'errore clamoroso di Galliani, sarà quello di essersene andato subito da Monaco senza aspettare la decisione... Ho aveva la certezza del si e quello di oggi è l'ennesimo teatrino, oppure ha fatto un errore da dilettanti. Se restava li poteva tastare subito con mano che aria tirava e rimettere in riga le cose



L'errore di Galliani è che tutti sanno dov'e e cosa fà anche quando va in bagno. L'inter su kondogbia sembra invisibile mentre di Galliani e dei suoi viaggi fra un pò si sa anche cosa ha mangiato a cena. Se lo perdiamo facciamo una figuraccia cosmica come quella di Tevez.


----------



## Konrad (19 Giugno 2015)

Comunque basta pupazzi vari...c'è bisogno di gente che vada in giro a trattare i giocatori costantemente e che Galliani faccia le cene a cose praticamente fatte, dando la spallata decisiva. E' stato fuori Braida, ma alla fine il lavoro sporco l'ha sempre fatto lui...si potevano mettere in campo giovani DS in rampa di lancio o anche vecchie glorie milaniste che avrebbero potuto parlare spiegando ciò che hanno vissuto cos'è il MILAN! 

Caspita si sapeva che Galliani doveva partire da 3 giorni per Montecarlo...e Ausilio era già lì...e lo si è letto quando è tornato. Per cui se dovesse essere Inter, non pensiamo alla scemenza che sia stata la chiamata di Mancini.


----------



## The Ripper (19 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> *Ma che progetto avrebbe l'inter?*..ma dai su..poi sta roba che mancini chiama e convince i giocatori..ma chi?..manco fosse Mou..un tecnico ridicolo esonerato in tutte le squadre che ha allenato che in europa ha vinto zero...



noi invece?


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2015)

*Gazzetta tv: Kondogbia vicinissimo al Milan. La chiusura positiva dell'affare potrebbe arrivare già entro la fine della giornata odierna. L'offerta del Milan è di 30 milioni di euro.*


----------



## Isao (19 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> noi invece?



Esatto. Se non riusciamo a prenderlo, qual è il nostro progetto? Viene da chiederselo.


----------



## demonark (19 Giugno 2015)

J&B ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo,se questo giocatore è così forte,perchè Chelsea,i due Manchester,Il Real,il Psg,....ecc. manco lo cagano?



non è un ira di dio, ma è sicuramente il calciatore giusto da cui ripartire.
molti lo paragonano a vieira, io invece lo considero più un desailly per quel che ho visto quando l'ho guardato giocare.
di sicuro 25/30 milioni è il prezzo giusto, se è questo che chiedi.


----------



## bmb (19 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> allora potrebbe andare al nottingham forest piuttosto che l'arsenal. giusto?
> conta il futuro, il progetto.
> di quello che dici tu non è rimasto nulla.
> baresi, maldini, mvb...dove sono?


Non mi sembra un discorso molto sensato. 

Il progetto? Siamo gli unici a non vederlo? Quello dell'Inter dov'è allora? Cos'ha di più? 5 punti in classifica nell'ultimo campionato. E basta.


----------



## de sica (19 Giugno 2015)

Io voglio essere fiducioso, ma se non lo prendiamo vuol dire che questi fantomatici 140 milioni non ci sono, altrimenti..


----------



## il condor (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta tv: Kondogbia vicinissimo al Milan. La chiusura positiva dell'affare potrebbe arrivare già entro la fine della giornata odierna. L'offerta del Milan è di 30 milioni di euro.*



 se c'è l'Inter secondo me neanche lo sanno.


----------



## Valex (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta tv: Kondogbia vicinissimo al Milan. La chiusura positiva dell'affare potrebbe arrivare già entro la fine della giornata odierna. L'offerta del Milan è di 30 milioni di euro.*



Ogni giornalista ha la sua versione ahahah
Se ha veramente voglia di venire allora benvenuto!


----------



## pisolo22 (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta tv: Kondogbia vicinissimo al Milan. La chiusura positiva dell'affare potrebbe arrivare già entro la fine della giornata odierna. L'offerta del Milan è di 30 milioni di euro.*



Speriamo bene io adesso vado a lavoro, spero stanotte quando torno di leggere buone notizie !!!!


----------



## George Weah (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta tv: Kondogbia vicinissimo al Milan. La chiusura positiva dell'affare potrebbe arrivare già entro la fine della giornata odierna. L'offerta del Milan è di 30 milioni di euro.*



Dai che ci siamo!


----------



## bmb (19 Giugno 2015)

J&B ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo,se questo giocatore è così forte,perchè Chelsea,i due Manchester,Il Real,il Psg,....ecc. manco lo cagano?



Guarda il centrocampo del real, del barcellona, del city o del chelsea. Sicuramente, se devono prendere qualcuno, lo prendono affermato. Prendono Pogba, Vidal. Non una scommessa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> noi invece?



Noi si parla di una squadra appena valutata un miliardo con un forte progetto di rilancio, non a caso sembra che abbiamo già chiuso per JM e si trattano nomi importanti...
Secondo me comunque sto derby serrato è tutta una balla...oggi siamo tutti a cercare notizie...click e contatti a go go...se dicevano stamattina che Kondo ha accettato oggi nessuno avrebbe letto le loro pagliacciate...


----------



## DannySa (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta tv: Kondogbia vicinissimo al Milan. La chiusura positiva dell'affare potrebbe arrivare già entro la fine della giornata odierna. L'offerta del Milan è di 30 milioni di euro.*



A 'sto punto che finisca entro stasera questa telenovela.


----------



## siioca (19 Giugno 2015)

Mancini ha telefonato, ma ancora kondogbia non ha detto si ,vengo, di sicuro andrà a chi gli darà un ingaggio migliore,ormai fanno tutti cosi.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta tv: Kondogbia vicinissimo al Milan. La chiusura positiva dell'affare potrebbe arrivare già entro la fine della giornata odierna. L'offerta del Milan è di 30 milioni di euro.*



.


----------



## Fedeshi (19 Giugno 2015)

> *Gazzetta tv: Kondogbia vicinissimo al Milan. La chiusura positiva dell'affare potrebbe arrivare già entro la fine della giornata odierna. L'offerta del Milan è di 30 milioni di euro.*





bmb ha scritto:


> Guarda io sono abbastanza tranquillo sull'esito della trattativa. Però Di Marzio dà le piste a tutta la redizione di sportmediaset, sportitalia e gazzetta.



Di Marzio però è anche quello dei 28 Milioni per Iturbe non dimentichiamocelo.


----------



## franck3211 (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta tv: Kondogbia vicinissimo al Milan. La chiusura positiva dell'affare potrebbe arrivare già entro la fine della giornata odierna. L'offerta del Milan è di 30 milioni di euro.*



Girando un po sui siti è Sky che tira forte per questa pista, pedullà è più possibilista ma non la sta caricando tanto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta tv: Kondogbia vicinissimo al Milan. La chiusura positiva dell'affare potrebbe arrivare già entro la fine della giornata odierna. L'offerta del Milan è di 30 milioni di euro.*



E' una notizia fresca fresca dopo che è successo l'inserimento dell'Inter o no?


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> E' una notizia fresca fresca dopo che è successo l'inserimento dell'Inter o no?



Freschissima


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2015)

*Gazzetta.it Kondogbia al Milan è praticamente fatta. Il sì potrebbe arrivare già nel pomeriggio.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Io voglio essere fiducioso, ma se non lo prendiamo vuol dire che questi fantomatici 140 milioni non ci sono, altrimenti..



Non sono d'accordo perchè l'accordo con il Monaco già c'è ( cosi dicono le fonti affidabili)ma manca il si del giocatore? se sceglie l'inter cosa ne possiamo?


----------



## wfiesso (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta.it Kondogbia al Milan è praticamente fatta. Il sì potrebbe arrivare già nel pomeriggio.*



Speriamo sia la volta buona, basta rinvii


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta.it Kondogbia al Milan è praticamente fatta. Il sì potrebbe arrivare già nel pomeriggio.*



.


----------



## il condor (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta.it Kondogbia al Milan è praticamente fatta. Il sì potrebbe arrivare già nel pomeriggio.*



uso il condizionale. Se è vero Di Marzio farebbe meglio a sotterrarsi.


----------



## George Weah (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta.it Kondogbia al Milan è praticamente fatta. Il sì potrebbe arrivare già nel pomeriggio.*



Suuuuuììììì! Visto che ormai all'80% del forum manca l'entusiasmo ce lo metto io. Se arriva questo godo immensamente!


----------



## sion (19 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Speriamo sia la volta buona, basta rinvii



pero' e' la stessa notizia delle 14 rilanciata adesso eh


----------



## mark (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta.it Kondogbia al Milan è praticamente fatta. Il sì potrebbe arrivare già nel pomeriggio.*



Considerando che sono già le 17 direi che secondo la gazzetta è questione non di ore, ma di minuti e poi lo sapremo!!


----------



## Sotiris (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta.it Kondogbia al Milan è praticamente fatta. Il sì potrebbe arrivare già nel pomeriggio.*



Bene, molto bene.
Speriamo di restituirgli questo giochino.
Molto presto.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta.it Kondogbia al Milan è praticamente fatta. Il sì potrebbe arrivare già nel pomeriggio.*



Come volevasi dimostrare, l'Inter era tutta una ciancia.


----------



## cris (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta.it Kondogbia al Milan è praticamente fatta. Il sì potrebbe arrivare già nel pomeriggio.*



E che cavolo, chudiamo sta telenovela con una conferma in grassetto domani sulla rosea.


----------



## franck3211 (19 Giugno 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> pero' e' la stessa notizia delle 14 rilanciata adesso eh


No attenzione la gazzetta parlava di accordi con il monaco gia stamattina, poi ha cambiato i titoli da poco con *è praticamente fatta*. Comunque la situazione è misteriosa.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta.it Kondogbia al Milan è praticamente fatta. Il sì potrebbe arrivare già nel pomeriggio.*



la Gazzetta è sempre stata ben disposta nei nostri confronti (anche stamattina quando parlava di accordo in giornata), aspetto al varco i corvi di Sky prima di esultare


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> uso il condizionale. Se è vero Di Marzio farebbe meglio a sotterrarsi.


Di Marzio riceve notizie da Galliani... Può darsi che siano solo balle diffuse dal gallo per poi amplificare i suoi meriti...


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta.it Kondogbia al Milan è praticamente fatta. Il sì potrebbe arrivare già nel pomeriggio.*



Ora altro che chiamate e accordi con l'Inter, fossi io al posto del Gallo manderei un bell'assegno all'Atletico di 15 milioni per Miranda, poi vediamo chi comanda


----------



## sion (19 Giugno 2015)

calma ragazzi..veramente,riguardando ancora una volta..e' la stessa notizia di un paio d'ore fa dove dicevamo che gia' oggi poteva esserci il si...molto prima del caos sky


----------



## DannySa (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta.it Kondogbia al Milan è praticamente fatta. Il sì potrebbe arrivare già nel pomeriggio.*



Firmaaa


----------



## smallball (19 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Di Marzio riceve notizie da Galliani... Può darsi che siano solo balle diffuse dal gallo per poi amplificare i suoi meriti...



ipotesi condivisibile


----------



## el_gaucho (19 Giugno 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> pero' e' la stessa notizia delle 14 rilanciata adesso eh



In effetti la notizia e' delle 11.34


----------



## wfiesso (19 Giugno 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> pero' e' la stessa notizia delle 14 rilanciata adesso eh



Proprio quando inizio ad essere un pochetto ottimista mi dai na mazzata simile ?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> calma ragazzi..veramente,riguardando ancora una volta..e' la stessa notizia di un paio d'ore fa dove dicevamo che gia' oggi poteva esserci il si...molto prima del caos sky



no, hanno cambiato il titolo. Prima dicevano che poteva arrivare il si in giornata, ora che è fatta e che nel pomeriggio può arrivare il si. Sono due notizie diverse.


----------



## il condor (19 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ora altro che chiamate e accordi con l'Inter, fossi io al posto del Gallo manderei un bell'assegno all'Atletico di 15 milioni per Miranda, poi vediamo chi comanda



e anche 20 per imbula.


----------



## sion (19 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Proprio quando inizio ad essere un pochetto ottimista mi dai na mazzata simile ?



eh ci rimango anche io malissimo eh...ma purtroppo meglio andarci coi piedi di piombo..questi le stesse notizie le rigirano 2-3 volte


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (19 Giugno 2015)

Ma mi pare che la notizia della gazzetta sia di stamattina, poi non è più uscito nulla. Sono rimasti agli sviluppi di stamattina che davano il Milan vicino a Kondogbia, adesso pare che la situazione sia un po' meno positiva. Anche Laudisa su twitter non ha più scritto nulla dalle 14


----------

